# Cubase 10



## Jaap

Saw that Cubase 10 is already up in the Steinberg shop with no pricing and no info, beside that it is around 21 GB big in size. Will add the info and pricing when its up 

Curious to see what the new version will bring us.

*Update:*

All the new features can be found here and upgrade from 9.5 is €99.99

https://new.steinberg.net/cubase/new-in-10/

Customers who have activated an earlier Cubase version since October 15, 2018, are eligible for a free, downloadable Grace Period update to Cubase 10.


----------



## Kony

Hopefully the Bezier curves for CC data!


----------



## zolhof

And so it begins! Looking forward to this one, hopefully we'll get a nice positive rate of useful features over new breaking bugs.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau

Please Steinberg, make it good so I don't have to light a candle each time I enable/disable a track !


----------



## Øyvind Moe

Maybe I'll finally update this time. Still on 6.0 ...


----------



## lucor

All past Cubase releases were on a wednesday, so I guess we'll have to wait 2 more days.


----------



## DynamicK

Jaap said:


> Curious to see what the new version will bring us.


Knowing Cubase it won't be any fixes for inherent problems.....but hopefully I am wrong.


----------



## Ronny D. Ana

lucor said:


> All past Cubase releases were on a wednesday


... and since last year in mid-november ...


----------



## Jaap

Kony said:


> Hopefully the Bezier curves for CC data!



Yes, I hope for this as well to be honest!


----------



## jamwerks

Very excited for this. Among other things, hoping for easier access to new expression maps and colors.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

Yeah, the navigation as well as the GUI for expression maps and track colors are atrocious. But if they could make a version that doesn't freeze and/or crash every other mouse click, I'd be happy already.


----------



## Quodlibet

jamwerks said:


> hoping for easier access to new expression maps and colors.



Crossing fingers and toes!


----------



## zvenx

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> .............But if they could make a version that doesn't freeze and/or crash every other mouse click, I'd be happy already.



You do realise that probably for many if not most Cubendo users that isn't what happens on their system.
rsp


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

zvenx said:


> You do realise that probably for many if not most Cubendo users that isn't what happens on their system.
> rsp



Only it does happen a lot. But yeah, "it's your system", yawn.


----------



## zvenx

Yet true.
I use Cubendo almost every day of my life on two systems, one mac one pc, and that doesn't happen to me for instance. I assume you have tried to startup from a default settings even temporary to see if it is a corrupt preference file(s)?
rsp


----------



## Wolf68

yay! looking Forward to their new ideas!


----------



## rollasoc

Yeah, 9 extra GB of new samples and soundsets, I will forget to use.... I only have 14GB free on my drive.... Might be time for a hard drive upgrade too.....


----------



## Reid Rosefelt

lucor said:


> All past Cubase releases were on a wednesday, so I guess we'll have to wait 2 more days.


I hope you're right, because I want to see what it is and get it, but a lot of Steinberg stuff comes out on different days. Many on Thursdays, and Groove Agent 5 came out last Friday.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt

Jaap said:


> no info, beside that it is around 21 GB big in size.
> 
> https://www.steinberg.net/en/shop/buy_product/product/cubase-pro-10.html


9.5 is 18 GB. That suggest new content, maybe for one of the existing instruments. But possibly a new instrument or library.


----------



## InLight-Tone

Yay, I get to buy it again for the 3rd and final time


----------



## styledelk

I was so close to buying Studio One 4 Pro. I guess I'll wait a few more days.


----------



## dzilizzi

Well shoot, I just remembered I bought 9.5 during a sale and haven’t registered it yet. Better get it done today. 

I love free upgrades for recent purchases.


----------



## Manaberry

Looking forward to see what Cubase 10 is all about. Always wanted some fresh UI.


----------



## Ian Dorsch

I upgraded to 9.5 during the sale, but had to go back to 9 due to terrible performance - pops, crackles, dropouts during recording, etc. I assume it's some combination of the new mix engine plus the new video engine, but I haven't had to time to troubleshoot because I need to actually get some fucking work done.

I switched to Cubase SX from Sonar back in the day because of (relatively) bombproof performance, I've upgraded with every new version, and I've never regretted an upgrade until this time. Safe to say I'll probably sit out Cubase 10 at least until I can figure out why 9.5 is literally unusable for me.


----------



## Jaap

TigerTheFrog said:


> 9.5 is 18 GB. That suggest new content, maybe for one of the existing instruments. But possibly a new instrument or library.



Yeah likely, curious to find out  (btw 9.5 shows up for me as a 12 GB download in the shop)


----------



## Polkasound

Cubase 7 was always a rock-solid performer for me, but 9 seems to be working almost as flawlessly. The one and only problem I have with 9 is an occasional "audio dropout detected". It's embarrassing when you're recording a client and Cubase stops cold in the middle of a take. That never happened once with 7. So my gut is telling me that upgrading to 9.5 or 10 may be a step in the wrong direction.


----------



## Robo Rivard

I just hope they won't boost the upgrade price for extra sample material that I will never use.


----------



## R. Soul

I have a feeling it's going to be a Kontakt 6-like upgrade, and not the huge upgrade you'd expect from a v. 10. But I'd happily be proven wrong


----------



## Rap-sody

dzilizzi said:


> Well shoot, I just remembered I bought 9.5 during a sale and haven’t registered it yet. Better get it done today.
> 
> I love free upgrades for recent purchases.


That's what I did for the last couple of versions. Buy the .5 version on sale and activate it during the grace period to get the major version for free. Each version of Cubase ends up costing me around 40$.


----------



## Guy Rowland

Jaap said:


> Yeah likely, curious to find out  (btw 9.5 shows up for me as a 12 GB download in the shop)



Yes, I too was fooled by the 18gb thing - it's a 12gb download so C10 Pro really is a good deal bigger. My money is on Groove Agent 5 SE and maybe HALion Symphonic Orchestra taking up all that space. The full verision of GA5 is 32gb, for reference.

Is this finally going to be the release to give us template builders something? Rooting for bug fixes for Track Archives etc and an expanded Track Presets which saves sends, routings, Quick Controls etc.


----------



## jamwerks

They radically changed the ui in Wavelab a while back. It'll be interesting to see if they've done anything on that end in Cubase. Maybe at least some more pane options like in DP. I'd like to be able to view more that 10 slots in the expression map pane, and it would be nice to be able to have 2 or more panes open at the same!


----------



## Jaap

Guy Rowland said:


> Is this finally going to be the release to give us template builders something?



I am keeping my fingers crossed with you on that Guy.


----------



## EgM

I just hope for smoother scrolling...


----------



## Brian2112

I’d settle for removing the daylight savings time vst rescan and fixing the browser,media bay etc and making it easier on the eyes. Oh and maybe editable frozen tracks like studio one.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen

Hoping there's nothing new I like  Still need to upgrade my Nuendo...


----------



## VgsA

Rap-sody said:


> That's what I did for the last couple of versions. Buy the .5 version on sale and activate it during the grace period to get the major version for free. Each version of Cubase ends up costing me around 40$.


Is it the time now? Or when they release it? I'm also waiting since the sale lol


----------



## NYC Composer

Øyvind Moe said:


> Maybe I'll finally update this time. Still on 6.0 ...


I thought I was the only one! 6.02 here-very stable.


----------



## meradium

Hopefully they have some improvements for macOS users on the UI-front to offer...


----------



## Rob Elliott

Kony said:


> Hopefully the Bezier curves for CC data!


That would be nice. Been a while since we've been asking.... :(


----------



## Bill the Lesser

Kony said:


> Hopefully the Bezier curves for CC data!



Well, you can kinda-sorta do that now, Greg Ondo shows use how. Thanks Greg!



But you have to be adept at digging down into quite a few inconsistently-accessed submenus that reflect the long history of Cubase's many iterations. Using Cubase can sometimes feel like looking for something at the bottom of a cardboard box in the messiest garage in the universe. But when you find it...oh my!

Santa, my big wish is for all that stuff to be unified in a single interface paradigm. Of course that would immediately alienate quite a few users, so I'm not holding my breath. But I can dream, can't I?


----------



## AllanH

I really hope its new or improved functionality and not a few gigs of loops. 

Looking forward to the details, as I've really enjoyed using Cubase 9.5 Pro the last year.


----------



## Rob Elliott

Bill the Lesser said:


> Well, you can kinda-sorta do that now, Greg Ondo shows use how. Thanks Greg!
> 
> 
> 
> But you have to be adept at digging down into quite a few inconsistently-accessed submenus that reflect the long history of Cubase's many iterations. Using Cubase can sometimes feel like looking for something at the bottom of a cardboard box in the messiest garage in the universe. But when you find it...oh my!
> 
> Santa, my big wish is for all that stuff to be unified in a single interface paradigm. Of course that would immediately alienate quite a few users, so I'm not holding my breath. But I can dream, can't I?



Hey thanks for the link.


----------



## Daniel

NYC Composer said:


> I thought I was the only one! 6.02 here-very stable.



No you are not. Cubase 6.0.7 here,, but I've got 9.5 and not yet activated/downloaded, I will activate later until Cubase10 released so I will get free update?.


----------



## Kony

Bill the Lesser said:


> Well, you can kinda-sorta do that now, Greg Ondo shows use how. Thanks Greg!
> 
> 
> 
> But you have to be adept at digging down into quite a few inconsistently-accessed submenus that reflect the long history of Cubase's many iterations. Using Cubase can sometimes feel like looking for something at the bottom of a cardboard box in the messiest garage in the universe. But when you find it...oh my!
> 
> Santa, my big wish is for all that stuff to be unified in a single interface paradigm. Of course that would immediately alienate quite a few users, so I'm not holding my breath. But I can dream, can't I?



Thanks Bill - that is a cool video. 
I knew about this though and mainly avoid using that method as I prefer to work the CC data within a large key editor window where I can also see the notes and make any adjustments there as well etc. I need a bigger screen for workflow on account of bad eyesight....


----------



## Jdiggity1

I'd love to see streamers for video.
Maybe even a tempo calculator based on marker positions?
I dunno, I'm just sick and tired of DP users having a legitimate excuse to not use Cubase!


----------



## vrocko

Here are a few hints of what to expect, read the bullet points in the books description.

https://www.melodyshop.sk/steinberg-cubase-pro-10-educational/


----------



## quantum7

9 was a bit of a yawner, but as always, I upgraded. I’m hoping for a huge update with 10.


----------



## Jdiggity1

"- Support for high-resolution display"

That's very promising.
Yet again, it looks like i'll be upgrading for a single dot-point.


----------



## lucor

vrocko said:


> Here are a few hints of what to expect, read the bullet points in the books description.
> 
> https://www.melodyshop.sk/steinberg-cubase-pro-10-educational/


So, VariAudio 3 which probably means no ARA support? Also, support for high resolution displays which hopefully means they reworked the UI.


----------



## Robo Rivard

vrocko said:


> Here are a few hints of what to expect, read the bullet points in the books description.
> 
> https://www.melodyshop.sk/steinberg-cubase-pro-10-educational/




VariAudio 3: Complete control over your music with even more tools 
5GB of high quality sounds and loops from renowned producers
64-bit audio engine up to 192 kHz
System requirements (Mac): macOS 10.12 / 10.13, at least 4 GB RAM, 64-bit Intel or AMD multi-core processor (Intel i5 and above)
System requirements (Windows): 64-bit Windows 7 / 8.x / 10, at least 4 GB RAM, 64-bit Intel or AMD multi-core processor (Intel i5 and above)
Intelligent Chord Track, Chord Pads, Chord Assistant
Support for high-resolution display
8 tools with over 3,000 sounds including: HALion Sonic SE 3, Groove Agent SE 5, Padshop, Retrologue 2 and LoopMash 2
More than 90 high-end audio and MIDI VST effects processors


----------



## Guy Rowland

AllanH said:


> I really hope its new or improved functionality and not a few gigs of loops.



_5GB of high quality sounds and loops from renowned producers_

Oops...

Still, this is a long way from the full feature list, and happy to see VariAudio 3 there. Let's not lose heart yet people.


----------



## jononotbono

Dear Santa, I would like...

New Video Engine (Including Replace Audio in Video option you Removed)
GUI Lagginess fixed in OSX
Generic Remotes remembering Midi Inputs/outputs
Macro Window resizable
Macro Section bugs fixed
Render in Place Audio track gets name from original midi Track
Instrument Tracks remember Midi Ports and Routing (once disabled)
Track Presets remember routing after being disabled
Marker Track visible in Key Editor
Divider track (So I don't have to use a disabled nameless midi track)
Qwerty keys and modifiers used with Macros
.bak files going into an actual folder just for .bak files
Asio Guard working with VEPro


----------



## meradium

jononotbono said:


> Asio Guard working with VEPro



What's the issue there? Working wonderfully here, except for a little click whenever I change from one VEP plugin to the next since it has to update the buffer...


----------



## Guy Rowland

meradium said:


> What's the issue there? Working wonderfully here, except for a little click whenever I change from one VEP plugin to the next since it has to update the buffer...



That's the issue - for me it's more than a little click, its a hole in the audio for a up to a second or so, which since I'm clicking around all over the place when working becomes pretty intolerable. It works ok with AG2 on low, but not medium or high.

Sadly I've given up thinking this will ever change - both Steinberg and VSL effectively said its too big a job for either to realistically fix.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt

One explanation for the jump in GB might be the 14 GB drum set "The Kit" in Groove Agent 5. If they include that in GA5 SE, that would really increase the size of Cubase 10. Or... it could be a SE version of "The Kit," which still might be large.


----------



## InLight-Tone

VariAudio and some loops?!? That's not an update (we're digging for crumbs)....


----------



## Dracarys

Better multicore support like Logic would be nice


----------



## Guy Rowland

InLight-Tone said:


> VariAudio and some loops?!? That's not an update (we're digging for crumbs)....



This will be a long way from the complete feature set, I'm pretty sure of that.


----------



## Mike Fox

Currently using 9.5. It will be a few years before I upgrade. The only thing I miss is 32 bit plugin compatibility, which i doubt Cubase 10 will address.


----------



## Tim_Wells

Rob Elliott said:


> That would be nice. Been a while since we've been asking.... :(


Yes, Bezier curves for midi cc data would be awesome! 

B-t-w, another user on version 6.5 here. (lately it's been pretty stable on Windows 10, but there was a time when it was not. Came close to switching to Reaper).


----------



## Mat

Mike Fox said:


> Currently using 9.5. It will be a few years before I upgrade. The only thing I miss is 32 bit plugin compatibility, which i doubt Cubase 10 will address.


How would they address 32 bit plugin support? By including a native jbridge of some sort? Do any other DAWs do this? (that's an actual question, in case that sounded sarcastic )

AFAIK, dropping 32 bit is a necessary step to improving their engine for the future


----------



## YaniDee

I have bought a lot products from Steinberg over the years, including Halion 5 & 6, Groove Agent 4, expansions, sounds, etc. I'm up to Cubase version 8.5, but mainly use 7.5 as I have a lot of 32 bit plugs.
I have not purchased anything from them in a while, cause I feel they're gauging Canadian customers, they jack up the prices a lot..for example, if I add the 9.5 upgrade from 8.5, the listed price of $159 US becomes $240 Canadian when in the basket. That's quite a difference, and quite a turn off!


----------



## InLight-Tone

Tim_Wells said:


> Yes, Bezier curves for midi cc data would be awesome!
> 
> B-t-w, another user on version 6.5 here. (lately it's been pretty stable on Windows 10, but there was a time when it was not. Came close to switching to Reaper).


Reaper is it's own can of worms, the grass isn't always greener...


----------



## Øivind

Mat said:


> How would they address 32 bit plugin support? By including a native jbridge of some sort? Do any other DAWs do this? (that's an actual question, in case that sounded sarcastic )
> 
> AFAIK, dropping 32 bit is a necessary step to improving their engine for the future



As far as i know, BitWig does, but other than that, i dunno.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

meradium said:


> Hopefully they have some improvements for macOS users on the UI-front to offer...


Not interested in anything on the performance front?

I moved to Windows because Cubase Pro 9.5 was awful compared to my i7 machine


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

YaniDee said:


> I have bought a lot products from Steinberg over the years, including Halion 5 & 6, Groove Agent 4, expansions, sounds, etc. I'm up to Cubase version 8.5, but mainly use 7.5 as I have a lot of 32 bit plugs.
> I have not purchased anything from them in a while, cause I feel they're gauging Canadian customers, they jack up the prices a lot..for example, if I add the 9.5 upgrade from 8.5, the listed price of $159 US becomes $240 Canadian when in the basket. That's quite a difference, and quite a turn off!



Next time just buy the incremental upgrade and hold off registering. For example, I bought the 9.5 upgrade on sale a few months ago ($40 cdn), and I now get the "free" upgrade to 10 because I will register it within the grace period.


----------



## lydian91

Perhaps wishful thinking, but my #1 request is a revamped tempo track. Might be a limitation of the code base, unfortunately. The new click options were a great addition, but if you have a piece with metric modulations, you have to manually calculate the tempos (e.g. a piece that alternates between 4/4 and 12/8 with the pulse remaining the same). DP and Pro Tools do the math for you. 

The 300 bpm limit also inhibits the use of cut time. Additionally, if you want to have a ritard or accel that lands on a specific timecode position, there is no tool to assist with that. Bezier curves in the tempo track would be great too.


----------



## Guy Rowland

Wolfie2112 said:


> Next time just buy the incremental upgrade and hold off registering. For example, I bought the 9.5 upgrade on sale a few months ago ($40 cdn), and I now get the "free" upgrade to 10 because I will register it within the grace period.



Out of curiosity... if you already owned 9.5, could you have bought another upgrade from 9 to 9.5 when on sale in the summer, and then activate it when 10 is released? I'm guessing not, but a cute way to get every new version at 40% off if you planned ahead.


----------



## samplestuff

Guy Rowland said:


> Out of curiosity... if you already owned 9.5, could you have bought another upgrade from 9 to 9.5 when on sale in the summer, and then activate it when 10 is released? I'm guessing not, but a cute way to get every new version at 40% off if you planned ahead.



No. You have to have a version that has not been upgraded. You can't just buy an additional upgrade and activate it within the grace period. It utilizes your existing license. I always wait 1 full version to upgrade because it is the cheapest route.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

Guy Rowland said:


> Out of curiosity... if you already owned 9.5, could you have bought another upgrade from 9 to 9.5 when on sale in the summer, and then activate it when 10 is released? I'm guessing not, but a cute way to get every new version at 40% off if you planned ahead.



I bought the 9 to 9.5 upgrade in the summer. I'll activate it once 10 is released, then get the free upgrade to 10. So....version 9 to 10 for $40 CDN.


----------



## Bill the Lesser

5GB of high quality sounds and loops from renowned producers
doh-doh doo-doo dah-dah duh-duh (repeat 5,368,709,120 times). Maybe this could be separate download?

Steinberg.net is starting to look suspiciously like Ableton and NI. Creeping Loopism: the monster that devoured music!


----------



## dzilizzi

If you don't need the latest and greatest, it is the best way to go. They usually have a sale on the .5 about 5-6 months before the next version. My only regret was I waited too long to register my 8.5 and never got the download for it. They just gave me 9. 9 crashed a lot at first because of the 32 bit plugins. I've been trying not to load 32 bit plugs where I have the same 64 bit plug, but not all installers give you the option. So I ran both 9 and 8 on my computer.


----------



## Guy Rowland

samplestuff said:


> No. You have to have a version that has not been upgraded. You can't just buy an additional upgrade and activate it within the grace period. It utilizes your existing license. I always wait 1 full version to upgrade because it is the cheapest route.



Thanks, I figured that was the case. It is a real incentive to skip every other version, eh? That's what I've done this time by accident... 9.5 held pretty much zero interest for me.


----------



## Mike Fox

Mat said:


> How would they address 32 bit plugin support? By including a native jbridge of some sort? Do any other DAWs do this? (that's an actual question, in case that sounded sarcastic )
> 
> AFAIK, dropping 32 bit is a necessary step to improving their engine for the future


No idea! Just wishful thinking.


----------



## jononotbono

meradium said:


> What's the issue there? Working wonderfully here, except for a little click whenever I change from one VEP plugin to the next since it has to update the buffer...



Well, Guy has already answered this. It's way more than a "little click" when I go from VEPro plugin to plugin. It's unusable for me (a horrible distorted noise occurs every time) so it's permanently off. I too have given up thinking it will ever get fixed and it wasn't until I rattled off that list of what I would love to see happen in any new version of Cubase that I suddenly thought about how it's broken still.


----------



## dzilizzi

Mike Fox said:


> No idea! Just wishful thinking.


I've used jbridge without too much problems with Cubase 9. But I don't have a lot of 32 bit plugins anymore.


----------



## meradium

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Not interested in anything on the performance front?
> 
> I moved to Windows because Cubase Pro 9.5 was awful compared to my i7 machine



Did not notice any notable difference last time I gave it a try... but the UI thing was terrible. But then again Windows was terribly messy after having spent significant time on macOS.


----------



## Mike Fox

dzilizzi said:


> I've used jbridge without too much problems with Cubase 9. But I don't have a lot of 32 bit plugins anymore.


I'll have to look into that!


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

meradium said:


> Did not notice any notable difference last time I gave it a try... but the UI thing was terrible. But then again Windows was terribly messy after having spent significant time on macOS.


This is the difference for me:
Running the same settings on both session with a template of 200 tracks and 256 Buffer


----------



## D Halgren

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> This is the difference for me:


Ugh!!! It's funny because all of Greg's official tutorials are Mac, as if to say it's great for Mac, too.


----------



## whiskers

anyone have any idea if they have a grace period this year, and what the requirements are?


----------



## Guffy

Alot of people have been asking for bezier curves in the CC lanes since the release of 9.5, but somehow i doubt they'll listen.
That - and a fix for the laggy GUI would be reasons to upgrade for me.


----------



## NYC Composer

As far as 32 bit support goes, I host whatever 32 bit instruments I want in VEP with no problems..is this no longer possible with newer versions of Cubase?


----------



## jononotbono

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> This is the difference for me:
> Running the same settings on both session with a template of 200 tracks and 256 Buffer



I can’t wait till I go back to PC (just for Cubase). What are the specs of PC and Mac?


----------



## InLight-Tone

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> This is the difference for me:
> Running the same settings on both session with a template of 200 tracks and 256 Buffer


But Macs are so superior!?!


----------



## Symfoniq

InLight-Tone said:


> But Macs are so superior!?!



I'm as fed up with Apple as anyone, but in this case, the problem is clearly that Steinberg either can't or won't optimize Cubase for Mac to the same extent as the Windows version.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

jononotbono said:


> I can’t wait till I go back to PC (just for Cubase). What are the specs of PC and Mac?



Specs are in my signature


----------



## EgM

InLight-Tone said:


> But Macs are so superior!?!



Even if you had the same exact machine running Windows 10 and MacOS, there are too many variables here to narrow results just on the OS. It could be:

Any difference in how Steinberg coded the audio engine in each version.
Audio interface driver difference.
AU/VST plugin programming and their SDK.
Variation of resident processes and services running on each OS.
Both versions _should_ behave the same, but that's impossible considering all the possibilities.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

EgM said:


> Even if you had the same exact machine running Windows 10 and MacOS, there are too many variables here to narrow results just on the OS. It could be:
> 
> Any difference in how Steinberg coded the audio engine in each version.
> Audio interface driver difference.
> AU/VST plugin programming and their SDK.
> Variation of resident processes and services running on each OS.
> Both versions _should_ behave the same, but that's impossible considering all the possibilities.



And yet I find the performance of Pro Tools and DP close to the same on both platforms IMOE


----------



## EgM

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> And yet I find the performance of Pro Tools and DP close to the same on both platforms IMOE



Quite possible.


----------



## InLight-Tone

EgM said:


> Even if you had the same exact machine running Windows 10 and MacOS, there are too many variables here to narrow results just on the OS. It could be:
> 
> Any difference in how Steinberg coded the audio engine in each version.
> Audio interface driver difference.
> AU/VST plugin programming and their SDK.
> Variation of resident processes and services running on each OS.
> Both versions _should_ behave the same, but that's impossible considering all the possibilities.


Well listening to the rumbles it seems that Cubase doesn't do so well on Mac for who knows what reason, but the grumbling is pretty consistent...


----------



## kavinsky

hopefully they are planning to fix the big and very old issue with multiout tracks [CAN-13042] - closing in on 4 years since the first report
if not - they're not getting a single cent from me until its adressed


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna

What about being able to name cc lanes in the key editor window?????


----------



## EgM

InLight-Tone said:


> Well listening to the rumbles it seems that Cubase doesn't do so well on Mac for who knows what reason, but the grumbling is pretty consistent...



I've seen the same rumbles, I was merely explaining what the differences might be...

For what it's worth, I've switched from Mac to Windows 10 a lil' more than a year ago and everything is fine here. Things were also fine for me on Mac.


----------



## dzilizzi

whiskers said:


> anyone have any idea if they have a grace period this year, and what the requirements are?


I thought I saw something about anything registered after the mid October timeframe gets you a free upgrade. Not sure of the exact date.


----------



## whiskers

dzilizzi said:


> I thought I saw something about anything registered after the mid October timeframe gets you a free upgrade. Not sure of the exact date.


I have an unregistered copy of 7.5 sitting around, so was wondering if that would be eligible. Hmm.


----------



## samplestuff

whiskers said:


> I have an unregistered copy of 7.5 sitting around, so was wondering if that would be eligible. Hmm.


Yes. As long as you have 7 currently and upgrade it now or after the release date of 10, you will get the bump to 10 for free.


----------



## rollasoc

https://www.inta-audio.com/steinberg-cubase-pro-10-boxed-p12263

Someone could have proof read the description though.

Slightly underwhelmed.


----------



## samplestuff

rollasoc said:


> https://www.inta-audio.com/steinberg-cubase-pro-10-boxed-p12263
> 
> Someone could have proof read the description though.
> 
> Slightly underwhelmed.



Incase it gets removed:

*NEW IN CUBASE PRO 10*
Cubase Pro 10 brings a host of new features to your studio to enhance your workflow and help add extra creativity.



*VariAudio 3 - Pitch and Time Correction*

VariAudio has been improved and its features expanded upon. Adjust formants, transitions and pitch shifts with ease.



*Redesigned Channel Strip*

The channel strip has been redesigned with an attractive new UI for easy readability. There are also extended metering elements for visual feedback when editing your audio.



*Mix Console Snapshots*

Miz Console snapshots allow you to easily switch and compare different mixes, from different EQ settings on one track to the whole mix. This is great when stuck between two mixes and want to quickly decide which one to use, or to highlight improvements that could be made.



*Audio Alignment*

New the Cubase 10 is the audio alignment tool. This will automatically assit in aligning multiple audio recordings, perfect for double tracking vocals and guitars.



*Groove Agent SE 5*

Groove Agent 5 introduces all new sounds and workflow improvements. There are 20 new kits to choose from totalling up to gigabytes of sound, and a re-sizable interface makes usability a breeze.



*MORE FEATURES*

New VariAudio 3, improved in every way for perfect vocal editing

New Audio alignment tool, easily sync your backing vocals

New Mixer snapshots, create alternate mixes and compare them instantly

New Distroyer plugin, brand new non linear distortion plugin, very thought after by producers

New redesigned console Channel strip, with better visual feedback, control and functionality

New Vintage Verbs for REVerence, new collection of vintage reverb impulses

New Groove Agent SE 5, based on the brand new Groove Agent 5, includes "The Kit", and 20 new Beat Agents for electronic music production

New 5GB exclusive content library(all versions) with fresh sounds/loops produced by top acclaimed producers (from Allen Morgan to Florian Meindl and Beat Butcha)

No mention of a new GUI, hi-res monitor support, or belzier CC. Was hoping the CC editor would get an update.


----------



## Daniel James

rollasoc said:


> https://www.inta-audio.com/steinberg-cubase-pro-10-boxed-p12263
> 
> Someone could have proof read the description though.
> 
> Slightly underwhelmed.



It seems like this one is all about the Variaudio. Something I don't use much.

Curious to what the new Channel Strip looks like...but I have so many Channel Strip plugins by this point I doubt it will be mind blowing.

Will probs pick it up on sale ready for 10.5

I wish they would stop trying to 'add' more and just get cubase to 'do' more. I dont need more various non specific loop sets. I don't need more drum machine stuff, I don't need _another_ distortion plugin. I need tempo calculators between markers, I need curves in midi automation etc

-DJ


----------



## richard kurek

i'm on mac and dont have any issues wonder if others with issues its about the interface , a friend tried on his PC (a real powerhouse computer ) and gave up went to studio one 

mac pro (6 core )64 gig ram use motu 896 mk3 interface


----------



## jamwerks

No talk about cc drawing improvements?


----------



## Mishabou

InLight-Tone said:


> Well listening to the rumbles it seems that Cubase doesn't do so well on Mac for who knows what reason, but the grumbling is pretty consistent...



I'm using a 12 core nMP with CB8/9/9.5 and very happy. Also collaborating with a composer friend who's a hardcore CB user, he's also on Mac and his rig is killer...12 cores nMP for DAW and 4 x 6 cores nMP for slaves. They will be replaced by 8 new Mac mini fully loaded with 64 GB...crazy set up. Anyways, his rig is blazing fast and he's very happy with it.


----------



## Kony

Daniel James said:


> I wish they would stop trying to 'add' more and just get cubase to 'do' more. I dont need more various non specific loop sets. I don't need more drum machine stuff, I don't need _another_ distortion plugin. I need tempo calculators between markers, I need curves in midi automation etc


This!


----------



## jononotbono

jononotbono said:


> Dear Santa, I would like...
> 
> New Video Engine (Including Replace Audio in Video option you Removed)
> GUI Lagginess fixed in OSX
> Generic Remotes remembering Midi Inputs/outputs
> Macro Window resizable
> Macro Section bugs fixed
> Render in Place Audio track gets name from original midi Track
> Instrument Tracks remember Midi Ports and Routing (once disabled)
> Track Presets remember routing after being disabled
> Marker Track visible in Key Editor
> Divider track (So I don't have to use a disabled nameless midi track)
> Qwerty keys and modifiers used with Macros
> .bak files going into an actual folder just for .bak files
> Bezier Curves for Midi CC Controller Lanes
> Asio Guard working with VEPro



Fingers crossed (again) for next year then! haha!


----------



## chrisphan

An update for vocal production. Meh


----------



## quantum7

samplestuff said:


> Incase it gets removed:
> 
> *NEW IN CUBASE PRO 10*
> Cubase Pro 10 brings a host of new features to your studio to enhance your workflow and help add extra creativity.
> 
> 
> 
> *VariAudio 3 - Pitch and Time Correction*
> 
> VariAudio has been improved and its features expanded upon. Adjust formants, transitions and pitch shifts with ease.
> 
> 
> 
> *Redesigned Channel Strip*
> 
> The channel strip has been redesigned with an attractive new UI for easy readability. There are also extended metering elements for visual feedback when editing your audio.
> 
> 
> 
> *Mix Console Snapshots*
> 
> Miz Console snapshots allow you to easily switch and compare different mixes, from different EQ settings on one track to the whole mix. This is great when stuck between two mixes and want to quickly decide which one to use, or to highlight improvements that could be made.
> 
> 
> 
> *Audio Alignment*
> 
> New the Cubase 10 is the audio alignment tool. This will automatically assit in aligning multiple audio recordings, perfect for double tracking vocals and guitars.
> 
> 
> 
> *Groove Agent SE 5*
> 
> Groove Agent 5 introduces all new sounds and workflow improvements. There are 20 new kits to choose from totalling up to gigabytes of sound, and a re-sizable interface makes usability a breeze.
> 
> 
> 
> *MORE FEATURES*
> 
> New VariAudio 3, improved in every way for perfect vocal editing
> 
> New Audio alignment tool, easily sync your backing vocals
> 
> New Mixer snapshots, create alternate mixes and compare them instantly
> 
> New Distroyer plugin, brand new non linear distortion plugin, very thought after by producers
> 
> New redesigned console Channel strip, with better visual feedback, control and functionality
> 
> New Vintage Verbs for REVerence, new collection of vintage reverb impulses
> 
> New Groove Agent SE 5, based on the brand new Groove Agent 5, includes "The Kit", and 20 new Beat Agents for electronic music production
> 
> New 5GB exclusive content library(all versions) with fresh sounds/loops produced by top acclaimed producers (from Allen Morgan to Florian Meindl and Beat Butcha)
> 
> No mention of a new GUI, hi-res monitor support, or belzier CC. Was hoping the CC editor would get an update.



Underwhelmed! I was really hoping that 10 would be something extra special, as 9 was a bit underwhelming also. I might, for the first time, skip updating. Hopefully this information is incomplete.


----------



## chrisphan

quantum7 said:


> Underwhelmed! I was really hoping that 10 would be something extra special, as 9 was a bit underwhelming also. I might, for the first time, skip updating. Hopefully this information is incomplete.


I want to hope so too, but honestly this description sounds official to me. Where else would they get that from if not from Steinberg.


----------



## InLight-Tone

This is even more underwhelming than Cubase 9...


----------



## EgM

InLight-Tone said:


> This is even more underwhelming than Cubase 9...



Pretty sure there are other minor workflow fixes that aren't listed that would make some happy, I'm not jumping to conclusions solely on this


----------



## Kony

I would have thought Steinberg would come out all guns blazing, not hiding away the best features for Cubase 10 until release.... I hope I'm wrong though


----------



## emasters

samplestuff said:


> No mention of a belzier CC.



Really hoping this get's included.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

Anhtu said:


> I'm using a 12 core nMP with CB8/9/9.5 and very happy. Also collaborating with a composer friend who's a hardcore CB user, he's also on Mac and his rig is killer...12 cores nMP for DAW and 4 x 6 cores nMP for slaves. They will be replaced by 8 new Mac mini fully loaded with 64 GB...crazy set up. Anyways, his rig is blazing fast and he's very happy with it.


This is mostly my point. To get a nice setup running on macOS you need to shell out $4K/£3.5+

Where as you can put together a Windows machine for CP9 for less than £2K, which will likely match the performance of the macOS setup!

This is clearly showing you have to throw an extra £1+ at the wall to get the same software to work efficiently on a different platform. Which is not (what someone like myself who works in IT Infrastructure) would call efficient.


----------



## MarcelM

won't update cubase anymore since you really don't get much for the money and I wouldn't need those new features anyway.
my switch to logic is done anyway, and apple would give an update like this almost for free (remember when they put chroma verb etc in).


----------



## Pablocrespo

I think steinberg has completely forgotten about composers, which were their first followers. 

I understand you have to have revenue, but it seems everything is aimed at producers now. 

I hope there is some kind of surprise but I cannot see a single new feature for composers, what a disappointment.


----------



## Mishabou

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> This is mostly my point. To get a nice setup running on macOS you need to shell out $4K/£3.5+
> 
> Where as you can put together a Windows machine for CP9 for less than £2K, which will likely match the performance of the macOS setup!
> 
> This is clearly showing you have to throw an extra £1+ at the wall to get the same software to work efficiently on a different platform. Which is not (what someone like myself who works in IT Infrastructure) would call efficient.



My post simply points out that CB works well on Mac OS. I'm not sure why you assume that one needs a huge/expensive set up for CB to work properly on Mac OS. When i'm on the road, i use a 6 year old Mac Book Pro running El Captain that I bought for $600, I run CB9.5 with NI Ultimate, CSS, CSSS, Omnisphere, lots of Spitfire etc...it works fine, obviously not as powerful as my studio rig but just as solid, no crashes or hiccups.


----------



## wolb1

maybe this is the new channel strip lower right?

https://new.steinberg.net/cubase/


----------



## Sunny Fable

Snapshots.. just what I was looking for to upgrade...


----------



## samplestuff

wolb1 said:


> maybe this is the new channel strip lower right?
> 
> https://new.steinberg.net/cubase/



Yea that's a glimpse of the new Cubase 10


----------



## EgM

Sooo freakin black! ...

And here I am always changing preferences to a white background :/


----------



## Sami

The MCMSS fix alone makes the update worthwhile


----------



## Henu

Sunny Fable said:


> Snapshots.. just what I was looking for to upgrade...



And here I actually was about to write "shut up and take my money already" for that feature almost solely. :D


----------



## ChristopherDoucet

jononotbono said:


> Dear Santa, I would like...
> 
> New Video Engine (Including Replace Audio in Video option you Removed)
> GUI Lagginess fixed in OSX
> Generic Remotes remembering Midi Inputs/outputs
> Macro Window resizable
> Macro Section bugs fixed
> Render in Place Audio track gets name from original midi Track
> Instrument Tracks remember Midi Ports and Routing (once disabled)
> Track Presets remember routing after being disabled
> Marker Track visible in Key Editor
> Divider track (So I don't have to use a disabled nameless midi track)
> Qwerty keys and modifiers used with Macros
> .bak files going into an actual folder just for .bak files
> Bezier Curves for Midi CC Controller Lanes
> Asio Guard working with VEPro


I pray he hears you! Dense list of life changing goodies.


----------



## Guy Rowland

Getting nervous... no mention of Track Presets being improved. This 2nd list looks much more complete first, hoping against hope that it’s still not exhaustive.

Auto-align will be great if well implemented. On my knees for at least bug fixes for the atrocious problems with Track Archives / Disabled Tracks / Track Presets though.


----------



## jonathanwright

wolb1 said:


> maybe this is the new channel strip lower right?
> 
> https://new.steinberg.net/cubase/



Crikey, it looks like a high contrast colour mode.

In a completely unscientific experiment last week, I installed Cubase on an old slave PC (Windows 10) to compare it with my iMac.

The slave is 8 years old, and the Mac is 4 years old, so I wasn’t testing for CPU performance, or RAM limits, just general project usage.

Overall it was noticeable how much more responsive Cubase on the PC was. Opening the mixer, VST instruments and editor Windows was perceptibly quicker on the old PC, despite having half the power of the Mac.

That said, the PC was a pain with other strange bugs. Hovering the mouse over the arrange area caused playback to stutter and slow down, sometimes when selecting tracks, the track adjacent would be selected instead of the one I clicked on. Horizontal scroll didn’t work with a mouse. Little annoyances soon mounted up.

I’m sure with a bit of research and installation of drivers would have helped a lot of that, but it just demonstrated to me how both versions have their quirks.

So I won’t mind if the new release has fewer new features, as long as they’ve spent time on bug fixes and fixing the UI issues.


----------



## Guy Rowland

Haven't seen it mentioned elsewhere yet, but in the short description at the top here - https://www.inta-audio.com/steinberg-cubase-pro-10-boxed-p12263 - they mention "Now Supports MPE Midi Controllers". If nothing else, it does at least suggest that their main list still isn't exhaustive. (Do I sound desperate?)


----------



## samplestuff

I wonder what time the release goes live.


----------



## Jaap

That MPE support as well with mixer snapshots sounds nice, but the list feels short. Guess it will remain unsure till Steinberg releases their official info.


----------



## lucor

Just looked, last year it went live at 1pm german time, which would be in roughly 4 hours. But they also released a "First Look" video 3 hours prior to that at around 10am.
But we'll see, I for one am ready for yet another giant disappointment.


----------



## averystemmler

I'm still on version 8.5 here. The snapshots feature seems handy (definitely one of those things I missed in the transition from DP8 years ago), but likely not worth the upgrade price alone. Keeping my eyes open though!


----------



## Øivind




----------



## lucor

oivind_rosvold said:


>



The mixer looks quite a bit different in that video. Gives me hope that they at least worked a bit on the UI.


----------



## Øivind

wolb1 said:


> maybe this is the new channel strip lower right?
> 
> https://new.steinberg.net/cubase/



Not sure if this has always been there, but now there is a menu and you can click on Cubase etc, it will just take you to the same video as on Twitter tho.


----------



## Øivind

and now steinberg.net is down for maintenance as well https://www.steinberg.net/


----------



## jonathanwright

lucor said:


> The mixer looks quite a bit different in that video. Gives me hope that they at least worked a bit on the UI.



Interesting, maybe all the work this time around has gone into a new UI.


----------



## chrisphan

Although I'm not expecting much, it's still so fun to see all the hype building around every new release


----------



## Ronny D. Ana

chrisphan said:


> Although I'm not expecting much, it's still so fun to see all the hype building around every new release


Yes, E V E R Y, not just Cubase


----------



## AdamKmusic

It's coming!


----------



## jonathanwright

I'm sure the bloke with the Aussie accent is combing his massive beard as we speak.


----------



## vrocko

They released some videos about Cubase 10 on youtube.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcQBdibdDxH2ngu3kNPYOEA/videos


----------



## germancomponist

EgM said:


> Sooo freakin black! ...
> 
> And here I am always changing preferences to a white background :/


This preference is unfortunately very harmful to your eyes, if u not use an optimized display.
https://www.geek.com/chips/blue-light-can-damage-your-eyes-display-manufacturers-react-with-safe-screens-1633276/


----------



## kavinsky

are there update logs/bug fixes available anywhere?


----------



## J-M

Is the lower zone mix console actually useful now? :D


----------



## Vin

https://new.steinberg.net/cubase/


----------



## lucor

Yup, so far a giant disappointment for me. I hope there are some more great hidden features that aren't mentioned in those videos, but I don't have much hope...
Edit: definitely still no bezier curves in the midi editor. :(


----------



## kavinsky

lucor said:


> Yup, so far a giant disappointment for me. I hope there are some more great hidden features that aren't mentioned in those videos, but I don't have much hope...
> Edit: definitely still no bezier curves in the midi editor. :(


Steinberg is getting more ridiculous every year. 
Useless new and broken old features instead of what the users are actually asking for
It happens every december but people are still waiting for the miracle


----------



## Pablocrespo

improved editing to picture....that looks nice


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

germancomponist said:


> This preference is unfortunately very harmful to your eyes, if u not use an optimized display.
> https://www.geek.com/chips/blue-light-can-damage-your-eyes-display-manufacturers-react-with-safe-screens-1633276/



Eh, everything's harmful these days. I don't believe them. 
In any case, staring at all those dark DAW GUIs gives me a funeral vibe which hurts my soul. I therefore also always change the project background color to a much brighter grey.


----------



## tokatila

From Steinberg Forums:

Hi all,

Today we proudly announce the release of the tenth iteration of Cubase. Version 10 introduces lots of new features, new designs and many usability and workflow improvements. We have improved the performance and added quite some sound, loop and instrument content. Some new features come directly from your feature requests, like the VariAudio improvements, Audio Alignment, MixConsole Snapshots, effect plug-in drag-and-drop from the Rack, AAF support, HiDPI and small things like the "replace sample inplace" in Groove Agent SE 5. You will notice that we added "ARA support" to the new feature list with a "coming soon" tag. We are planning to release an update in Q1/2019 that will introduce ARA2. It's coming. I guess some of you may have asked for this as well. There are also some new workflows that are not featured on the "new feature" page, like cleaned up context menus, the new add-track dialogue, the small improvements on some of our plug-ins like the Cloner, or the improved Hitpoint Detection. Tempo is now support up to 360bpm, there is a new color picker panel and more... 

Of course we couldn't answer all of your feature requests in this release. We know that there is still a lot on our to do list including some long term requests. We haven't forget about those. Please keep your ideas and suggestions coming and we will listen and improve Cubase with every release. Just stay respectful and positive and we will be happy to join the discussion.

There will be a new "Cubase 10 Feedback Survey" launched along with the C10 release. So please participate as soon as you have updated to C10 and got familiar with the improvements. 

Cubase 10 Feedback Survey

On behalf of the whole Cubase team in Hamburg I wish you lots of inspiration, creativity and fun producing music with our latest release.

Best regards,
Matthias


----------



## Pablocrespo

lucor said:


> Yup, so far a giant disappointment for me. I hope there are some more great hidden features that aren't mentioned in those videos, but I don't have much hope...
> Edit: definitely still no bezier curves in the midi editor. :(



But chords pads are very important, forget about real midi editing work!
I am so fed up with steinberg


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau

So, some nice improvements for producers (VariAudio now more user-friendly, and the Alignement Tool looks promising) but once again, nothing fancy for us poor film & tv composers.

With their ads on Facebook featuring Junkie XL and his "I choose Cubase", I had some hopes, but no


----------



## Guy Rowland

I see no track preset / archive / disabled track fixes or enhancements. Pathetic.


----------



## zolhof

Big bummer here too. Funny how 9.5 felt a lot more like a 10 release than what we got now. Unless there are some significant under the hood improvements, that's going to be the first Cubase update I skip in years.

Vote with your wallets, folks.


----------



## IoannisGutevas

It still boggles my mind how Steinberg can find and implement such complex features but fails miserably into incorporating basic and needed workflow updates. 

For example when you have a Kontakt set as a multi-instrument host in project window (of VEPro), and you setup a midi channel assigned into an Kontakt Instrument and you setup the midi to have an audio output, when you select the midi track on the project window the midi track is selected in the mix console too and NOT the audio output, rendering the mix console absolutely useless. 

Also when working like that it would be nice the automation of said midi - audio channel to be at or below the midi channel and not all crammed in the rack instrument. 

I hoped i would see at least those at Cubase 10 but.. oh well.. I suppose it's time for me to sell my Cubase 8.5 copy.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

Well, let's see if this really is all there is to it. If so, it's hardly enough to justify an ".5" update, let alone a new version number. Haha, those jokesters at Steinberg!


----------



## Henu

I wasn't prepared or didn't want to say this but goddamn what a disappointment. :(


----------



## kavinsky

Guy Rowland said:


> I see no track preset / archive / disabled track fixes or enhancements. Pathetic.


100%?
what a joke.


----------



## Tatu

Support for 4k graphics? HDPI or what ever it's called..


----------



## Nite Sun

Supposedly there are audio engine and performance improvements which is always nice. Remains to be seen...


----------



## funnybear

It all comes down how quickly you can feature iterate with a code base that is 15+ years old.

Unfortunately Cubase is the old lady of DAWs. Expect baby steps not milestones.


----------



## AdamKmusic

funnybear said:


> It all comes down how quickly you can feature iterate with a code base that is 15+ years old.
> 
> Unfortunately Cubase is the old lady of DAWs. Expect baby steps not milestones.


15 years but no Bézier curves on midi CC (in the key editor)


----------



## pixel

HiDPI, better GUI visual integration, mixer snapshots(yas!), VR production suite (holy moly YAS!), right mouse click menu improved, track coloring updated, group/fx to selected tracks in arrangement window, improved 'add new track' functionality integrated with Inputs section of Audio Connections, channel strip updated with similar functionality to Waves Scheps Channel, easier vst/vsti navigation with drag'n'drop, , 32/64 float recording (hardcore!), vari audio enhanced, side-chain functionality improved... god damn and it's not all... so many new functions!

I'm hyped!


----------



## Guffy

Pass.


----------



## elpedro

Loads of new stuff MPE support, variaudio3,audio alignment,and all the stuff pixel mentioned. There’s a ton of videos on the Cubase YouTube channel.Still waiting to see the price though....


----------



## jononotbono

pixel said:


> HiDPI, better GUI visual integration, mixer snapshots(yas!), VR production suite (holy moly YAS!), right mouse click menu improved, track coloring updated, group/fx to selected tracks in arrangement window, improved 'add new track' functionality integrated with Inputs section of Audio Connections, channel strip updated with similar functionality to Waves Scheps Channel, easier vst/vsti navigation with drag'n'drop, , 32/64 float recording (hardcore!), vari audio enhanced, side-chain functionality improved... god damn and it's not all... so many new functions!
> 
> I'm hyped!



Yeah I've just finished watching the videos and the very first thing that made me want to upgrade is HiDPI. My 4k Screen is begging for that. The drag and drop FX etc is also great. "Advanced MPE Support" is also making me wonder as I have a Seaboard Rise.

Basically there's a lot of fixes I hope for Cubase 10 and perhaps it's early days to know if that stuff has been fixed but I'm wondering if Steinberg would actually advertise (in these initial videos - supposedly to attract new users and to show off new features) the fact that "Now we have fixed what was broken" as they aren't features and kind of looks bad for business haha. I'm holding off judgement until I try it out. I'm actually really looking forward to this now. Please, pretty please, be stable!


----------



## chrisphan

To be fair, the update seems useful for a certain type of producer. Certainly not me though. It's sadly a pass.


----------



## jonathanwright

£85.00 for the upgrade from 9.5.

£12 for a Cubase mug*.

*Seriously, who'd pay £12 for a Cubase mug?


----------



## Pablocrespo

100 Euros from 9.5


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

Or £85 for those in the UK

Already downloading it from Download Assistant too...


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

jononotbono said:


> Yeah I've just finished watching the videos and the very first thing that made me want to upgrade is HiDPI. My 4k Screen is begging for that. The drag and drop FX etc is also great. "Advanced MPE Support" is also making me wonder as I have a Seaboard Rise.
> 
> Basically there's a lot of fixes I hope for Cubase 10 and perhaps it's early days to know if that stuff has been fixed but I'm wondering if Steinberg would actually advertise (in these initial videos - supposedly to attract new users and to show off new features) the fact that "Now we have fixed what was broken" as they aren't features and kind of looks bad for business haha. I'm holding off judgement until I try it out. I'm actually really looking forward to this now. Please, pretty please, be stable!


You do make a good point, it would not make too much sense to focus on the fixes for a new product!

More important to hype up the NEW features


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

100 EUR for an upgrade from 9.5? How about no.


----------



## Robert Randolph

I have a run down of all the stuff, with comparisons here: http://admiralbumblebee.com/music/2018/11/14/Cubase-10-update.html (and a quick video without comparisons )


(I have no ads, and sell nothing... just free info)


----------



## jonathanwright

The UI is the big thing for me too, fingers crossed it's been sorted for Mac users, and isn't just a paint job.

Double fingers crossed for non publicised bug fixes too. Hopefully I'll find out in a few minutes.


----------



## tokatila

Downloading...Mixer Snapshots...


----------



## Jaap

Overview of whats new can be found here: https://new.steinberg.net/cubase/new-in-10/

And updated the opening post as well with that link.

For the once who want to use the grace period: 
Customers who have activated an earlier Cubase version since October 15, 2018, are eligible for a free, downloadable Grace Period update to Cubase 10.


----------



## Blakus

Cubase now imports and exports aaf! Sold!


----------



## C-Wave

no one commented on the upcoming (early 2019) ARA 2 Support. This is huge.


----------



## J-M

Is there now a better system for browsing expression maps? Will probably activate my grace period for the hdpi support anyways...


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr

My clients all already asking: When do you switch to Cubase 10?? ..I am still on 6.5..man I need that.


----------



## jononotbono

This, for Seaboard Rise owners, is very exciting indeed!


----------



## AllanH

It looks like at least some of the FXs inserts have been upgraded with new GUIs. Hopefully, they are more consistent now.


----------



## Robert Randolph

jononotbono said:


> This, for Seaboard Rise owners, is very exciting indeed!



Remember that this isn't MPE editing per se, but MPE to Note Expression translation.


----------



## pixel

aaand download failed at 90%  here we go again


----------



## pixel

AllanH said:


> It looks like at least some of the FXs inserts have been upgraded with new GUIs. Hopefully, they are more consistent now.



I'm also curious. There must be minimum one with not touched super old GUI - it's Cubase after all


----------



## DynamicK

Cubase 10: Possible crash after creating tracks.....
Way to go Steinberg...Day 1 of the release.. no I'm not making it up!!


----------



## Manaberry

I'm still on Ableton Live, but I'm really thinking to get Cubase.. I don't know what to do actually. Kinda crazy to make orchestral music on a EDM based DAW like Live. This is the main argument to me to move to Cubase. Thoughts?


----------



## Rob Elliott

GUI 4k improvements and AAF import/export is nice but a bit disappointed that they have largely ignored TV/Film composers. :( If I was doing vocal production EVERY day I would be excited.


----------



## jonathanwright

Playing with it now.

I'll have to see with more prolonged usage, but it does feel more responsive (macOS) to me, and I don't get that 'laggy' feeling I used to have when duplicating and dragging midi and audio objects around and drawing MIDI CC.

I'll need to adjust the colour scheme more to taste, but it's so nice for it to be sharper, the track heights seem to be a little different, along with the transport bar, so it feels like there is more room on the screen. 

Drag and drop effects is similar to Studio One, although you have to drag them to the track header, rather than anywhere on the track.

Most of the plugins have a HiDPI UI too, although I haven't seen a away to resize them, so they may be quite small on huge screens.


----------



## Guy Rowland

DynamicK said:


> Cubase 10: Possible crash after creating tracks.....
> Way to go Steinberg...Day 1 of the release.. no I'm not making it up!!



You couldn’t make it up... crashes when you create a new track, load an instrument, load a project... the blank page looks great though.


----------



## samphony

Former Nuendo only Edit mode seems to be FINALLY integrated. Can anyone check? Hopefully no one remembers the mess I created during the Cubase 7/7.5 cycle?


----------



## lucor

Has anyone found a full changelog yet?


----------



## igbro

Rob Elliott said:


> GUI 4k improvements and AAF import/export is nice but a bit disappointed that they have largely ignored TV/Film composers. :( If I was doing vocal production EVERY day I would be excited.



Hi Rob, at least they implemented the Edit mode from Nuendo witch makes the video position follow when you're moving an event (midi/audio in editors or arranger window) thus making placing events to picture more accurate.


----------



## Rob Elliott

igbro said:


> Hi Rob, at least they implemented the Edit mode from Nuendo witch makes the video position follow when you're moving an event (midi/audio in editors or arranger window) thus making placing events to picture more accurate.


Missed that. Great to know. Thanks.


----------



## Rob Elliott

Am I wrong OR did they totally ignore the midi editor? We must be too small a subset of their market. :(


----------



## nils.f.lindberg

jonathanwright said:


> Playing with it now.



Any news on CC editing? Are we getting automation with nodes?


----------



## kavinsky

nils.f.lindberg said:


> Any news on CC editing? Are we getting automation with nodes?


of course not


----------



## jonathanwright

nils.f.lindberg said:


> Any news on CC editing? Are we getting automation with nodes?



From what I can see, everything in the MIDI editor is the same.


----------



## YaniDee

The upgrade from Cubase 8.5 just jumped up to $300 Canadian (Was 240$ yesterday..)


----------



## nils.f.lindberg

jonathanwright said:


> From what I can see, everything in the MIDI editor is the same.


Damn it.. No update for me then =(
Get your s**t together Steinberg.... It can't be that hard.


----------



## Robert Randolph

YaniDee said:


> The upgrade from Cubase 8.5 just jumped up to $300 Canadian (Was 240$ yesterday..)



The number of changes from 8.5 to current version just jumped too


----------



## pixel

nils.f.lindberg said:


> Any news on CC editing? Are we getting automation with nodes?



I have feeling that it will be part of 10.5 update


----------



## InLight-Tone

Pablocrespo said:


> But chords pads are very important, forget about real midi editing work!
> I am so fed up with steinberg


What's the alternative?


----------



## Breaker

I didn't have much of expectations but still this seems rather underwhelming.
Mixer snapshots seems to be pretty much the only new feature that I would use on (almost) daily basis.
The updated color selector is a nice bonus if it supports 256 colors and more.

I have bought every single upgrade since Cubase 4, maybe now it's time to pass.


----------



## kavinsky

pixel said:


> I have feeling that it will be part of 10.5 update


I had a feeling it should be part of 9.5


----------



## InLight-Tone

Manaberry said:


> I'm still on Ableton Live, but I'm really thinking to get Cubase.. I don't know what to do actually. Kinda crazy to make orchestral music on a EDM based DAW like Live. This is the main argument to me to move to Cubase. Thoughts?


Use them both if you can handle it. They are opposite ends of the spectrum. I sold one for the other and regretted it...


----------



## tokatila

An added bonus, with big template I can actually now shut down the Cubase normally instead of force closing it through the Windows task manager.


----------



## Manaberry

InLight-Tone said:


> Use them both if you can handle it. They are opposite ends of the spectrum. I sold one for the other and regretted it...



Thanks for your reply. You are right, and I planned to still use Live with my friends for our common project (they also have Live). Buying Cubase now means I would have no money left for Black Friday sales (libraries mostly). Hard to choose : <


----------



## InLight-Tone

Robert Randolph said:


> I have a run down of all the stuff, with comparisons here: http://admiralbumblebee.com/music/2018/11/14/Cubase-10-update.html (and a quick video without comparisons )
> 
> 
> (I have no ads, and sell nothing... just free info)



Nice job man, that was fast!


----------



## Rob Elliott

tokatila said:


> An added bonus, with big template I can actually now shut down the Cubase normally instead of force closing it through the Windows task manager.


What is this? My large template ALWAYS must be shut down 'completely' in task mgr. Are you saying this has been fixed with 10?


----------



## MarcusD

Thanks for posting the info guys, their web page seems to be down so cant see whats what.. How is the performance? Have they improved auto save times? CPU usage any better? Etc..


----------



## InLight-Tone

I have to say I like all the little improvements as detailed on Admiral Bumblebee's page. Those things add up to make using Cubase an enjoyable experience. I'm glad they are focusing on workflow/GUI enhancements and hopefully soon the long-standing bugs that many have pointed out. Still, compared to all the other DAW's for Media composition, it's really the only game in town...


----------



## tokatila

Rob Elliott said:


> What is this? My large template ALWAYS must be shut down 'completely' in task mgr. Are you saying this has been fixed with 10?



At least for me. Same template loaded in 9.5.41 must be force closed using task manager, in 10.0.5 it can be shut down using Cubase's close command.


----------



## kavinsky

InLight-Tone said:


> I have to say I like all the little improvements as detailed on Admiral Bumblebee's page. Those things add up to make using Cubase an enjoyable experience. I'm glad they are focusing on workflow/GUI enhancements and hopefully soon the long-standing bugs that many have pointed out. Still, compared to all the other DAW's for Media composition, it's really the only game in town...


Every other major DAW can handle importing/reenabling multioutput tracks without any problems.
Cubase still can't to it properly even after 4 years since it was reported.
"Enjoyable experience" is not the words I'd choose to describe my feelings about it


----------



## chrisr

Just seen in Robert Randolph's vid that the export page has been redesigned - guessing it might take a good while for MEAP to become usable with CB10?


----------



## Janos McKennitt

tokatila said:


> At least for me. Same template loaded in 9.5.41 must be force closed using task manager, in 10.0.5 it can be shut down using Cubase's close command.



How is it regarding saving times? In some of my big projects saving will last 30s. Is there any improvement?


----------



## Robert Randolph

Janos McKennitt said:


> How is it regarding saving times? In some of my big projects saving will last 30s. Is there any improvement?



I just tried two large projects (audio, thousands of files) between 9.5.41 and 10, I don't see any improvements in this regard.

But I also have an iMac Pro with the fancy 3000mb/s ssd, so if there is a difference it may be too small for me to notice.


----------



## InLight-Tone

kavinsky said:


> Every other major DAW can handle importing/reenabling multioutput tracks without any problems.
> Cubase still can't to it properly even after 4 years since it was reported.
> "Enjoyable experience" is not the words I'd choose to describe my feelings about it


I use single instrument tracks and for that with expression maps it works flawlessly. I stay away from midi tracks completely.

What's the alternative, Studio One with it's flat monotone cartoon GUI missing all the big features for midi composers, Reaper welcome to scripting hell...


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

DynamicK said:


> Cubase 10: Possible crash after creating tracks.....
> Way to go Steinberg...Day 1 of the release.. no I'm not making it up!!


----------



## samplestuff

Windows HiDPI issue:

Video window is black and shows no video after dragging it to another display. This may happen with HiDPI enabled on a mixed display configuration (e.g. with UHD and non-UHD display), with the non-UHD display configured to be the main display. If you rely working with video, disable HiDPI in Cubase.


----------



## kavinsky

InLight-Tone said:


> I use single instrument tracks and for that with expression maps it works flawlessly. I stay away from midi tracks completely.
> 
> What's the alternative, Studio One with it's flat monotone cartoon GUI missing all the big features for midi composers, Reaper welcome to scripting hell...


the cosmetics worry me the least of all, especially when the core features can't be fixed for 4 years.
https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=253&t=123873&p=759559#p759559


----------



## jamwerks

So no improvements to CC editing? I'm disappointed. There are simple and useful things that Logic could do 8 years ago that still aren't implemented in Cubase!!


----------



## Bill the Lesser

The Steinberg site keeps telling me to try later. I'm wondering if I'm still in the free grace period for my September upgrade to 9.5 Pro. Any sightings of such a thing?


----------



## YaniDee

Robert Randolph said:


> The number of changes from 8.5 to current version just jumped too


I realize that but to see a price of $199 USD ( Was $159 yesterday) as $300Cad is quite a difference...Musicians don't make any more money in Canada!


----------



## Robert Randolph

YaniDee said:


> I realize that but to see a price of $199 USD ( Was $159 yesterday) as $300Cad is quite a difference...Musicians don't make any more money in Canada!



Yeah :( That is pretty awful.

But you can still purchase from a US retailer can't you? You'd get a discount anyway.


----------



## DaddyO

I've seen nothing on the supposedly updated interface for track colors. Anybody tried working with it yet who is willing to share their impressions?


----------



## YaniDee

Robert Randolph said:


> But you can still purchase from a US retailer can't you?


Thanks. I'll look around, but will probably wait for a sale, and the inevitable bug fixes..a new DAW does not make one more creative!


----------



## Jaap

So far works good here (no crash on creating new tracks btw here). Wasted only some time as I thought my path to my instrument plugins was not recognised, but if you add an instrument track and you don't see your usual suspects such as Kontakt straight away, don't rescan, but simply open the "other" menu and everything is there.


----------



## BGvanRens

Bill the Lesser said:


> The Steinberg site keeps telling me to try later. I'm wondering if I'm still in the free grace period for my September upgrade to 9.5 Pro. Any sightings of such a thing?



Well, one way to find out, but I don't think you're in, I thought I had read something about anything later as 15th of October being in the grace period. Just can't find it anymore.
https://www.steinberg.net/en/support/grace_period.html


----------



## ratherbirds

Do you think there will be discount on the update / upgrade during the black friday?


----------



## Vin

ratherbirds said:


> Do you think there will be discount on the update / upgrade during the black friday?



They only have annual summer sales, if I'm not mistaken.

10.0.5 disappointing MIDI featurewise, but seems surprisingly solid here for now (Win 7).


----------



## zvenx

DaddyO said:


> I've seen nothing on the supposedly updated interface for track colors. Anybody tried working with it yet who is willing to share their impressions?



Misread your question.
Sorry.
rsp


----------



## kavinsky

Guy Rowland said:


> You couldn’t make it up... crashes when you create a new track, load an instrument, load a project... the blank page looks great though.


so since you do own it, could you please confirm the track archive/disabled/imported track are still broken?


----------



## jamwerks

DaddyO said:


> I've seen nothing on the supposedly updated interface for track colors. Anybody tried working with it yet who is willing to share their impressions?


yeah the color tool has been updated. Looks like a job well done...


----------



## ratherbirds

Vin said:


> They only have annual summer sales, if I'm not mistaken.


The Europeans (German) are starting to offer "Black Friday" sales periods before it was purely American. So who knows?


----------



## stigc56

I just opened a little project in Cubase 10, and I realized that the size of the key-editor are somehow limited compared to Cubase 9.5. Take a look at this, the upper left of my monitor with the key-editor open:




Compared to this (Cubase 10)





Why is that changed?


----------



## Robert Randolph

stigc56 said:


> I just opened a little project in Cubase 10, and I realized that the size of the key-editor are somehow limited compared to Cubase 9.5. Take a look at this, the upper left of my monitor with the key-editor open:
> 
> Why is that changed?



I just tried this on my system, and it works fine for me. I can make the key editor full size like 9.5.


----------



## dzilizzi

Yay! $36 to update to 10! Patience has its rewards as I bought the 9.5 upgrade in July but didn't register it until yesterday. Trying to decide if I should try downloading it now or wait until the initial frenzy passes.


----------



## samplestuff

stigc56 said:


> I just opened a little project in Cubase 10, and I realized that the size of the key-editor are somehow limited compared to Cubase 9.5. Take a look at this, the upper left of my monitor with the key-editor open:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to this (Cubase 10)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that changed?



You can drag the dividing line to resize it.


----------



## Pazpatu

I m trying to install Cubase 10 right now but during the update the following message appears : "steinberg library manager is trying to install a new helper tool ".
I have to enter my admin password but then the install keeps on looping, always showing the same error message.
Did anyone have this problem?


----------



## AlexRuger

I keep seeing everyone complaining about no updates to the MIDI editor, and I find this baffling. What the hell do you want changed? Updates for the sake of updates? Cubase's MIDI editing is far and away the most powerful and natural on the market. 

You should all be very careful what you wish for. Keep banging on about wanting "changes" to the MIDI editor without being incredibly specific, and you might get just that, as Steinberg is very attentive to its user base. I'm actually impressed with Steinberg's ability to walk the line between appeasing all sorts of groups with competing interests -- composers, EDM producers, mix engineers, post audio, game audio...But with the amount of grief Steinberg gets from the composer community, whilst making the single best DAW for modern film composers, I wouldn't be surprised if they continue to lean even harder into the EDM market (because ultimately that's what sells) and somewhere along the way end up throwing the baby out with the bath water with regards to the main reason we composers all use Cubase in the first place: the MIDI editing capabilities. It's the only feature that truly stands head and shoulders above everyone else, so don't fuck it up by getting angry that it's being "ignored." Of course it is, it's the best part of the whole app!

Sure, they might add bezier curves at some point, but let's think about what that really means. Steinberg would likely have to fundamentally change the way MIDI works in Cubase into something more Logic-like (which _does _support bezier curves -- to its detriment, in terms of speed of editing, I think), from being focused on manipulating the _points themselves_ to the _space between two points._ Think about it: unlike track automation, MIDI only has 128 bits of resolution, so in reality, _bezier curves would just create points but not show them, _adding zero functionality but most likely neutering the amazing paradigm Steinberg has developed for manipulating _the points themselves _(see: the line/curve tool + the various ways we can manipulate MIDI points with the mouse). They're each the same basic end result, but one is much faster and easier to read than the other. 

Bezier curves are great for track automation (or anything else with very high resolution), because once resolution is in the thousands, thinking about individual points is untenable -- you need a more abstract way to deal with it, and bezier curves are a great solution to that problem. The fact that "invisible points" are being added doesn't matter in that realm. But when resolution is low like with MIDI, dealing with the points themselves gives the user greater control while keeping what's happening easy to take in, because abstraction would just hide useful data. If MIDI 2.0 or HD MIDI or whatever ever moves beyond being just an annual cock tease at Musikmesse, I'll support a new way of manipulating the data -- perhaps bezier curves would be a welcome addition then. But the paradigm we have now is best suited to the protocol we're currently manipulating. What we have now is better by any metric, full stop. 

I've said it before and I'll say it again: Cubase knocked it out of the park with MIDI editing from the beginning. Using any other DAW feels like trying to grab onto something without thumbs, Logic's bezier curves included.

Beyond MIDI...I think it was wise of them to hang their hat in version 10 on unifying and solidifying the GUI updates they've been doing for a while. It makes 10 feel like an arrival, and a great blasting-off point for future features. Love the incremental refinements as usual: borrowing the tracking color system (and even the key command!) from Logic was smart, the plugin GUI updates were necessary for branding reasons and I'm glad that they're out of the way, the track icons are cleaner and more obvious, mix console snapshots are a VERY welcome addition. Then there's the really big ones: MPE support, AAF import/export, Nuendo edit mode, Ambisonics, better multi-core support...

Bunch of crybabies, the lot of you. Well done, Steinberg!


----------



## Vin

SuperBanjo said:


> Dear Vin,
> 
> I’m somewhat of a lurker here but was wondering if you could do me a huge favor. Ever since Cubase 9.5 the Score Editor’s ‘print to PDF’ has been (very) glitchy (to the point of being useless) on WIN 7. I was wondering if you could print a complex multipage score to PDF and post it or send it to me to see if everything is showing correctly (especially from page 2 or 3 onward: beams, stems, brackets, etc.). I can also send you a project/score when I get back home!
> 
> If not, that’s totally cool ofcourse - thanks for reading!



Sure thing, shoot me a PM


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

OMG!!! Are these sounds really so terrible or is the guy an absolute hack?


----------



## benmrx

WOAH. At first this update didn't interest me much..., but there is a LOT of workflow enhancements for working to picture. 

AAF Support
Video Edit Mode (this seems like a 'light version' of the Nuendo Edit mode..., and quite the big deal IMO)
Splitting stereo tracks to dual mono (I miss this everyday I'm in Cubase..., another huge welcome)
Audio Alignment Tool
MediaBay now functions more like Soundminer (ability to select parts of files to spot..., and keeps handles!!!!)
Direct Offline Processing banks/presets
VR workflows

And then damn...., Variaudio 3 looks quite impressive to me. 
Sidechain inputs - (slick)

Mixer Snapshots....., almost there. Hopefully that will be ready for Prime Time by v10.5. They just need to workout the automation issue. 

Honestly, this feels like a pretty huge 'workflow' update. That said..., I do wish we got curves for CC editing in the key editor like everyone else


----------



## jononotbono

Has anyone tried the MPE support yet? I love that this is now a "thing" in Cubase.


----------



## 0liver

The video tutorials that Greg Ondo did for Cubase 10 really show off the features and improvements. Lot's of time savers and really intuitive stuff!


----------



## Consona

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> My clients all already asking: When do you switch to Cubase 10?? ..I am still on 6.5..man I need that.


I'm on Cubase 6 and with zero clients, nobody can to push me to buy Cubase 10.


----------



## kavinsky

AlexRuger said:


> Bunch of crybabies, the lot of you. Well done, Steinberg!


yeah well done not fixing the broken core features for 4 years, and adding 3 new features nobody uses to justify charging you another $100. outstanding job steinberg


----------



## Robo Rivard

I have Melodyne Essential 4. Is there a big difference in term of sound quality when pitch shifting with VariAudio?


----------



## Ihnoc

I was hoping for some improvements to the expression maps editor. Is there anything, besides it being made dark grey?


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau

@Robo Rivard : I use VariAudio almost everyday, and have been using Melodyne for a couple of years in a studio I was working in. For ordinary "not too extreme" pitch shifting, I honestly can't tell the difference between the two.

What makes VariAudio really shine is of course its integration within Cubase, everything is quick and easy. Until Cubase supports ARA and makes Melodyne easy to integrate in a workflow, I would say VariAudio is a winner.


----------



## AlexRuger

kavinsky said:


> yeah well done not fixing the broken core features for 4 years, and adding 3 new features nobody uses to justify charging you another $100. outstanding job steinberg



At least be honest with your criticism. Sarcasm/exaggerating helps no one. There's more than 3 new features, and every single one seems quite useful. 

But that's besides the point -- what broken core features are you talking about?


----------



## germancomponist

whitewasteland said:


> @Robo Rivard : I use VariAudio almost everyday, and have been using Melodyne for a couple of years in a studio I was working in. For ordinary "not too extreme" pitch shifting, I honestly can't tell the difference between the two.
> 
> What makes VariAudio really shine is of course its integration within Cubase, everything is quick and easy. Until Cubase supports ARA and makes Melodyne easy to integrate in a workflow, I would say VariAudio is a winner.


Wasn't there a licensing deal between Melodyne and Steinberg in the past? I mean, I remember that, but I can be wrong too.


----------



## Pablocrespo

AlexRuger said:


> At least be honest with your criticism. Sarcasm/exaggerating helps no one. There's more than 3 new features, and every single one seems quite useful.
> 
> But that's besides the point -- what broken core features are you talking about?



From the top of my head:
1. bring back replace video audio
2. problems reactivating multitrack instruments (lost of connection, etc)
3. Automation close all closes folders
4. Render in place with multitrack instruments creates lots of blank wavs and useless audio tracks.
5. Vepro and asio guard issues (unfixable I think)
6. better cpu handle, I think that would mean a rewrite?

I will let others go on. Not deal breakers, I am updating, but would be nice if they fix some of them.

I get what you say and I agree on almost everything, but, I would like less loops and a smart cursor as protools, chunks to work on several cues at the same time, and some kind of smart quantize (that is what I am talking about with midi enhancements) , they would save a lot of time, that we could use choosing loops


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau

germancomponist said:


> Wasn't there a licensing deal between Melodyne and Steinberg in the past? I mean, I remember that, but I can be wrong too.



I think Studio One was the first DAW to support ARA, and it was recently followed by Logic.
Today, Steinberg announced forthcoming support too !


----------



## germancomponist

whitewasteland said:


> I think Studio One was the first DAW to support ARA, and it was recently followed by Logic.
> Today, Steinberg announced forthcoming support too !


Oh no, sorry, I meant that this vario audio came from Melodyne and was licensed by Steinberg, .... but I am not sure .... .


----------



## Akarin

Does anyone know if when installing Cubase 10 I get to keep my shortcuts and LPE scripts? I have a ton of custom ones... Thanks!


----------



## kavinsky

AlexRuger said:


> But that's besides the point -- what broken core features are you talking about?



reenabled or imported muptioutput instrument tracks are not working properly.
never were working properly since Cubase 6 which was relelased ages ago.
explained in detail here
https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=253&t=123873


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau

germancomponist said:


> Oh no, sorry, I meant that this vario audio came from Melodyne and was licensed by Steinberg, .... but I am not sure .... .



Oh sorry ! That I don't know


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

AlexRuger said:


> I keep seeing everyone complaining about no updates to the MIDI editor, and I find this baffling. What the hell do you want changed? Updates for the sake of updates? Cubase's MIDI editing is far and away the most powerful and natural on the market.



I always find these "update" threads entertaining. It doesn't matter how advanced a DAW update is (Cubase especially), there's always a ton of whining and griping. It's just the nature of the beast. Cubase arguably has the best editors around. Don't worry, there will always be some sort of bizarre feature request....and when that's finally fulfilled, onto something else lol! Probably some sort of trapezoid curve editing or something


----------



## Henu

Pablocrespo said:


> 1. bring back replace video audio
> 2. problems reactivating multitrack instruments (lost of connection, etc)
> 3. Automation close all closes folders
> 4. Render in place with multitrack instruments creates lots of blank wavs and useless audio tracks.
> 5. Vepro and asio guard issues (unfixable I think)
> 6. better cpu handle, I think that would mean a rewrite?



7. Glitching Mixer channels ending up adjusting wrong channel parameters
8. Direct Offline Processing fails to track the state of Master Bus inserts
9. Scrolling bug in the Mixer window- which is crucially annoying for me.

And don't get me wrong: I LOVE Cubase, and have been using it since 2003. But these things are just really annoying if they just keep on being broken an update after update. You learn to live with some, but you keep thinking that why are they adding a ton of new stuff in every update when they can't fix even the older bugs?


----------



## pixel

kavinsky said:


> yeah well done not fixing the broken core features for 4 years, and adding 3 new features nobody uses to justify charging you another $100. outstanding job steinberg



Yeah because you don't use them it means nobody does


----------



## igbro

germancomponist said:


> Wasn't there a licensing deal between Melodyne and Steinberg in the past? I mean, I remember that, but I can be wrong too.



Hallo, I think Variaudio is a Zplane (Elastique) license rather than a Celemony one.


----------



## stigc56

This is a video of the problem with the resizing of the Key Editor in Cubase 10: https://www.dropbox.com/s/4ogn8hjx2szerht/Cubase 9.5 & 10 resizing the key editor.mp4?dl=0


----------



## elpedro

Manaberry said:


> I'm still on Ableton Live, but I'm really thinking to get Cubase.. I don't know what to do actually. Kinda crazy to make orchestral music on a EDM based DAW like Live. This is the main argument to me to move to Cubase. Thoughts?


Daniel James did a video on just that subject. I say Go For It!


----------



## Manaberry

elpedro said:


> Daniel James did a video on just that subject. I say Go For It!


I did remember watching his video, thanks! I'm sure a part of me was looking for you guys to push me buying it :D


----------



## Henu

(Despite of my complaining of the bugs)

Get Cubase, you won't be dissappointed. Trussssst ussssssssss......!


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen

Looks like they put in the features that I bought Nuendo for...


----------



## elpedro

Good little update walk through


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen

$844?!?!?! Please tell me that Steinberg is showing me a price in Canadian Dollars


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> Looks like they put in the features that I bought Nuendo for...



Precisely my thoughts.. except that I had only done a trial and did not get around to buying Nuendo yet! 
AAF support and Edit mode are very welcome additions to my workflow.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen

Mihkel Zilmer said:


> Precisely my thoughts.. except that I had only done a trial and did not get around to buying Nuendo yet!
> AAF support and Edit mode are very welcome additions to my workflow.


I originally bought it to do 7.1 but so far, none of the projects I've worked on have ever wanted past 5.1.

One of the little features I use all the time is splitting to mono and taking multiple mono into one track which is now in Cubase. Since I don't do a lot of post and no game audio, I'm not really sure if there's any reason for me to stay on Nuendo. I'll have to re-evalute. Anymix is great but I'd rather have these new features instead of having to wait 2 years for them to make it into Nuendo.


----------



## elpedro

Done the deed at AUD $149.00 not too bad a deal


----------



## AlexRuger

Small gripe: the blue-ish tint of the preferences/key commands windows is weird. Feels like a step backwards into the early 2000's. Strange since the rest of the UI is so unified at this point that they changed these away from everything else on purpose.


----------



## MarcusD

Is there a way to turn the media bay images of synths etc.. from vertical scroll to grid based?


----------



## SomeGuy

I told myself I would not upgrade until batch freeze of tracks was available. I’m tired of freezing tracks in long projects one by one! This seems basic given Cubase can export multiple tracks in one go, why can’t it freeze multiple tracks in one go!


----------



## Jdiggity1

SomeGuy said:


> I told myself I would not upgrade until batch freeze of tracks was available. I’m tired of freezing tracks in long projects one by one! This seems basic given Cubase can export multiple tracks in one go, why can’t it freeze multiple tracks in one go!


Is that different to selecting multiple tracks and hitting Render In Place?


----------



## SomeGuy

C-Wave said:


> no one commented on the upcoming (early 2019) ARA 2 Support. This is huge.


 
Is it really that huge given Cubase 10s variaudio and auto align improvements? In fact I was shocked to see it supported after they have made what looks like a totally viable alternatve to Melodyne built in. Unless I’m missing something?


----------



## zolhof

AlexRuger said:


> I keep seeing everyone complaining about no updates to the MIDI editor, and I find this baffling. What the hell do you want changed? Updates for the sake of updates? Cubase's MIDI editing is far and away the most powerful and natural on the market.
> 
> You should all be very careful what you wish for. Keep banging on about wanting "changes" to the MIDI editor without being incredibly specific, and you might get just that, as Steinberg is very attentive to its user base. I'm actually impressed with Steinberg's ability to walk the line between appeasing all sorts of groups with competing interests -- composers, EDM producers, mix engineers, post audio, game audio...But with the amount of grief Steinberg gets from the composer community, whilst making the single best DAW for modern film composers, I wouldn't be surprised if they continue to lean even harder into the EDM market (because ultimately that's what sells) and somewhere along the way end up throwing the baby out with the bath water with regards to the main reason we composers all use Cubase in the first place: the MIDI editing capabilities. It's the only feature that truly stands head and shoulders above everyone else, so don't fuck it up by getting angry that it's being "ignored." Of course it is, it's the best part of the whole app!
> 
> Sure, they might add bezier curves at some point, but let's think about what that really means. Steinberg would likely have to fundamentally change the way MIDI works in Cubase into something more Logic-like (which _does _support bezier curves -- to its detriment, in terms of speed of editing, I think), from being focused on manipulating the _points themselves_ to the _space between two points._ Think about it: unlike track automation, MIDI only has 128 bits of resolution, so in reality, _bezier curves would just create points but not show them, _adding zero functionality but most likely neutering the amazing paradigm Steinberg has developed for manipulating _the points themselves _(see: the line/curve tool + the various ways we can manipulate MIDI points with the mouse). They're each the same basic end result, but one is much faster and easier to read than the other.
> 
> Bezier curves are great for track automation (or anything else with very high resolution), because once resolution is in the thousands, thinking about individual points is untenable -- you need a more abstract way to deal with it, and bezier curves are a great solution to that problem. The fact that "invisible points" are being added doesn't matter in that realm. But when resolution is low like with MIDI, dealing with the points themselves gives the user greater control while keeping what's happening easy to take in, because abstraction would just hide useful data. If MIDI 2.0 or HD MIDI or whatever ever moves beyond being just an annual cock tease at Musikmesse, I'll support a new way of manipulating the data -- perhaps bezier curves would be a welcome addition then. But the paradigm we have now is best suited to the protocol we're currently manipulating. What we have now is better by any metric, full stop.
> 
> I've said it before and I'll say it again: Cubase knocked it out of the park with MIDI editing from the beginning. Using any other DAW feels like trying to grab onto something without thumbs, Logic's bezier curves included.
> 
> Beyond MIDI...I think it was wise of them to hang their hat in version 10 on unifying and solidifying the GUI updates they've been doing for a while. It makes 10 feel like an arrival, and a great blasting-off point for future features. Love the incremental refinements as usual: borrowing the tracking color system (and even the key command!) from Logic was smart, the plugin GUI updates were necessary for branding reasons and I'm glad that they're out of the way, the track icons are cleaner and more obvious, mix console snapshots are a VERY welcome addition. Then there's the really big ones: MPE support, AAF import/export, Nuendo edit mode, Ambisonics, better multi-core support...
> 
> Bunch of crybabies, the lot of you. Well done, Steinberg!



Did you read all pages before posting or did you cherry-pick a few heated comments about MIDI and bezier curves (I found 8 until your post #241) to have an excuse to rant?

I'm glad your experience with Cubase has been a great one! I also have been chosen by the DAW gods and can't complain much. But let's talk about the real issue here: there's a whole lot of others that are not having the same experience and a bit of empathy is appreciated.

The main cause of discontent is the lack of attention to reported and acknowledged issues (some for years) that are preventing our colleagues to work properly. This is NOT about MIDI or bezier curves. I don't get why you chose a few random comments to make a big deal about it. As if Steinberg would care about those and give up on the composer community. We are the small fish, brother. Until Zimmer, Junkie, JNH, Chris Young, Wallfisch, Jablonksy, and many other A-listers keep migrating and using Cubase, they are not going to throw the baby out with the bathwater. Actually, I've seen a lot of praise for the new features and some very reasonable requests made here. Maybe acknowledge those too?

The bottom line is that many of your colleagues are having real issues and even though you make some great points - again, I don't really see a reason other than the need to rant for the sake of it - there's no need to be dismissive like that. And to call people a bunch of crybabies? If we're going to talk about disproportionate reactions, yours take the cake.


----------



## Nico

Does anyone know if it is possible to upgrade for free/at a discount if 9.5 (Artist in my case) was bought only a few weeks ago?
Where can this info be found?
thanks in advance!


----------



## Robert Randolph

jononotbono said:


> Has anyone tried the MPE support yet? I love that this is now a "thing" in Cubase.



What would you like to know about it?

It's basically there to allow you to use MPE controllers.


----------



## Nico

Nico said:


> Does anyone know if it is possible to upgrade for free/at a discount if 9.5 (Artist in my case) was bought only a few weeks ago?
> Where can this info be found?
> thanks in advance!



finally found it, more info here:
https://helpcenter.steinberg.de/hc/...ify-eligibility-for-free-Grace-Period-update-


----------



## SomeGuy

Jdiggity1 said:


> Is that different to selecting multiple tracks and hitting Render In Place?



Render in place has a couple of workflow issues for me.
1. You have to manually select regions for each track you want to render. This can be a pain as the only way (AFAIK) to select multiple regions on multiple tracks is to hold shift and lasso them all manually
2. After its done rendering you still need to go back and manually disable all the tracks you just rendered in order to save CPU, which again takes time. 

Workflow wise, the ability to select multiple tracks and hit the freeze button and have it freeze those tracks in one go would be a major enhancement. If I remember correctly this is how Logic has handled freezing since they implemented it a decade ago. Still waiting on Cubase, but of course am open to any workflow suggestions. Maybe I can figure out some kind of macro...


----------



## dzilizzi

Wolfie2112 said:


> I always find these "update" threads entertaining. It doesn't matter how advanced a DAW update is (Cubase especially), there's always a ton of whining and griping. It's just the nature of the beast. Cubase arguably has the best editors around. Don't worry, there will always be some sort of bizarre feature request....and when that's finally fulfilled, onto something else lol! Probably some sort of trapezoid curve editing or something


I'd like this. Can it be done in fancy colors too? 

I think my only complaint so far is 4 hours and I've got just over a gb downloaded. I probably shouldn't have selected the full version, but I didn't see an "upgrade" option for downloading.


----------



## MarcusD

SomeGuy said:


> Render in place has a couple of workflow issues for me.
> 1. You have to manually select regions for each track you want to render. This can be a pain as the only way (AFAIK) to select multiple regions on multiple tracks is to hold shift and lasso them all manually
> 2. After its done rendering you still need to go back and manually disable all the tracks you just rendered in order to save CPU, which again takes time.
> 
> Workflow wise, the ability to select multiple tracks and hit the freeze button and have it freeze those tracks in one go would be a major enhancement. If I remember correctly this is how Logic has handled freezing since they implemented it a decade ago. Still waiting on Cubase, but of course am open to any workflow suggestions. Maybe I can figure out some kind of macro...



For freezing a quick way is actually editing the channel tool bar. Click the cog at bottom left and you can add a freeze function button to each channel. Not sure if you can multi freeze, never really use freeze function. Mainly purge samples if the sampler allows.


----------



## SomeGuy

jonathanwright said:


> Drag and drop effects is similar to Studio One, although you have to drag them to the track header, rather than anywhere on the track.



Ive seen multiple people say that “drag and drop effects” is something they are excited about, but unless I’m missing something, how is this any faster than selecting the track insert, and typing the first few letters of the plugin you want, and selecting it?


----------



## DS_Joost

InLight-Tone said:


> I use single instrument tracks and for that with expression maps it works flawlessly. I stay away from midi tracks completely.
> 
> What's the alternative, Studio One with it's flat monotone cartoon GUI missing all the big features for midi composers, Reaper welcome to scripting hell...



I just sold Cubase and have finished four film projects in Studio One. Most of these new features seem like they are trying to catch up to Studio One. I mean, Cubase is a great program, but seriously... Studio One doesn't miss anything for me and instead, it's workflow is much leaner for me. Oh, and we have CC bezier curves guys!


----------



## Jdiggity1

DS_Joost said:


> I just sold Cubase and have finished four film projects in Studio One. Most of these new features seem like they are trying to catch up to Studio One. I mean, Cubase is a great program, but seriously... Studio One doesn't miss anything for me and instead, it's workflow is much leaner for me. Oh, and we have CC bezier curves guys!







you might wanna duck


----------



## JT3_Jon

CUBASE 10 Mix console snapshots: How does this work with automation? Are these just static shots of your mixer state at the song position line, or can this be used to A/B completely different mixes with automation? That is the key for me, as I do a lot of mix automation and would LOVE to be able to quickly try different ideas with automation. 

Was hoping track versions would be updated to include automation so you could do this, but maybe this is now possible with console snapshots? If not, is the only way to try different mixes with different automation is to save/load separate projects?


----------



## DS_Joost

Jdiggity1 said:


> you might wanna duck



I don't have to, I'm already hiding under a table!


----------



## jononotbono

SomeGuy said:


> 2. After its done rendering you still need to go back and manually disable all the tracks you just rendered in order to save CPU, which again takes time.



The PLE is your friend for this little issue. I'm actually about to make a new You Tube video that shows exactly something to deal with this so I'll post it on VI-C when done


----------



## rgames

Still no triple meter display in the MIDI editor?


----------



## meradium

Any thoughts on UI lag and version 10 on macOS?


----------



## Guy Rowland

JT3_Jon said:


> CUBASE 10 Mix console snapshots: How does this work with automation?



AFAIK, it doesn't - the chap suggests in the video on it you do all the snapshots first before then doing any automation. Ergo - currently its a pretty useless feature.


----------



## DS_Joost

Guy Rowland said:


> AFAIK, it doesn't - the chap suggests in the video on it you do all the snapshots first before then doing any automation. Ergo - currently its a pretty useless feature.



I don't want to hijack this thread, so please forgive me, but these kinds of things are exactly why I switched to Studio One. I have worked with great pleasure in Cubase, and I still love it somewhere but... It just seems to me that Steinberg has lost it's way with innovation. Every update I was left more and more dissapointed, bolting on featurea whilst not really thinking them through. That's why I like Presonus so much. That new tempo track? Works just like automation, complete with transform, curves and everything. CC editing works the same. My point is, consistency is key, and Steinberg is anything but consistent these days...


----------



## Symfoniq

Guy Rowland said:


> AFAIK, it doesn't - the chap suggests in the video on it you do all the snapshots first before then doing any automation. Ergo - currently its a pretty useless feature.



<sigh>

More half-baked features. Just what Cubase needed!

I'm looking at you, Expression Maps...


----------



## InLight-Tone

DS_Joost said:


> I just sold Cubase and have finished four film projects in Studio One. Most of these new features seem like they are trying to catch up to Studio One. I mean, Cubase is a great program, but seriously... Studio One doesn't miss anything for me and instead, it's workflow is much leaner for me. Oh, and we have CC bezier curves guys!


Ya but that UI, it looks like a pre-schooler DAW. Try running a large template past 100 tracks and watch it all fall apart. No Visibility agents to run that big template either. Make the tracks tiny like in Cubase and you can't read the font etc. Sure there is scripting but it's undocumented JavaScript. I think Studio One has a LONG way to go to catch up.


----------



## Wolf68

downloading atm. hoping that it won't eat much more CPU. after watching these Videos...I have to admit, that I am underwhelmed, too. I hope, the practical usage will prove me wrong.
anyway...I have expected for v.10 more ideas & creativity!


----------



## catsass

Still no UnSuck button.


----------



## Robert Randolph

JT3_Jon said:


> CUBASE 10 Mix console snapshots: How does this work with automation? Are these just static shots of your mixer state at the song position line, or can this be used to A/B completely different mixes with automation? That is the key for me, as I do a lot of mix automation and would LOVE to be able to quickly try different ideas with automation.
> 
> Was hoping track versions would be updated to include automation so you could do this, but maybe this is now possible with console snapshots? If not, is the only way to try different mixes with different automation is to save/load separate projects?



Sadly, automation is not saved or recalled.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna

Robert Randolph said:


> Sadly, automation is not saved or recalled.


euhghhghgh


----------



## DS_Joost

InLight-Tone said:


> Ya but that UI, it looks like a pre-schooler DAW. Try running a large template past 100 tracks and watch it all fall apart. No Visibility agents to run that big template either. Make the tracks tiny like in Cubase and you can't read the font etc. Sure there is scripting but it's undocumented JavaScript. I think Studio One has a LONG way to go to catch up.



With track import, the need for 1000+ templates is completely negated. The UI is for me 100x easier on the eyes as well, Cubase's inconsistend UI was one of it's big problems for me! I can make the tracks much tinier and still read. I don't need visibility agents because again, I don't need 1000 track templates anymore. I build my projects modular, from saved tracks in other projects. Or you can do the track preset method as well.

Everyone has their way of working, of course. I just love the consistency in Studio One. Also, Sample One XT and Impact XT completely trump anything Steinberg has come up with. It's MIDI editing is far faster for me, with the exception of the MLE (which, honestly, I never needed).

My point is, Presonus never just 'tacks' anything on half heartedly. New features are implemented in such a way that they become more than the sum of their parts. I missed that with Steinberg. Just look at the Chord track working with MIDI AND audio. It's beautiful. Also, things like implementing both VariAudio 3 and ARA2? Why the extra work when you can just do ARA2 with Melodyne?

Edit: I want to make clear I'm trying to have a good discussion here.


----------



## zvenx

Nico said:


> Does anyone know if it is possible to upgrade for free/at a discount if 9.5 (Artist in my case) was bought only a few weeks ago?
> Where can this info be found?
> thanks in advance!




I believe October 15th is the cut off date so you should be good.
rsp


----------



## MarcusD

DS_Joost said:


> With track import, the need for 1000+ templates is completely negated. The UI is for me 100x easier on the eyes as well, Cubase's inconsistend UI was one of it's big problems for me! I can make the tracks much tinier and still read. I don't need visibility agents because again, I don't need 1000 track templates anymore. I build my projects modular, from saved tracks in other projects. Or you can do the track preset method as well.
> 
> Everyone has their way of working, of course. I just love the consistency in Studio One. Also, Sample One XT and Impact XT completely trump anything Steinberg has come up with. It's MIDI editing is far faster for me, with the exception of the MLE (which, honestly, I never needed).
> 
> My point is, Presonus never just 'tacks' anything on half heartedly. New features are implemented in such a way that they become more than the sum of their parts. I missed that with Steinberg. Just look at the Chord track working with MIDI AND audio. It's beautiful. Also, things like implementing both VariAudio 3 and ARA2? Why the extra work when you can just do ARA2 with Melodyne?
> 
> Edit: I want to make clear I'm trying to have a good discussion here.



Cubase can be pretty modular using the track preset method. Just set up your instruments once and save them individually or save them as blocks. Then just drag and drop them in from user presets media menu. 

My only reservation on 9.5 using this method, was it was slightly buggy sometimes. Cant speak for v10 though, yet...


----------



## InLight-Tone

DS_Joost said:


> With track import, the need for 1000+ templates is completely negated. The UI is for me 100x easier on the eyes as well, Cubase's inconsistend UI was one of it's big problems for me! I can make the tracks much tinier and still read. I don't need visibility agents because again, I don't need 1000 track templates anymore. I build my projects modular, from saved tracks in other projects. Or you can do the track preset method as well.
> 
> Everyone has their way of working, of course. I just love the consistency in Studio One. Also, Sample One XT and Impact XT completely trump anything Steinberg has come up with. It's MIDI editing is far faster for me, with the exception of the MLE (which, honestly, I never needed).
> 
> My point is, Presonus never just 'tacks' anything on half heartedly. New features are implemented in such a way that they become more than the sum of their parts. I missed that with Steinberg. Just look at the Chord track working with MIDI AND audio. It's beautiful. Also, things like implementing both VariAudio 3 and ARA2? Why the extra work when you can just do ARA2 with Melodyne?
> 
> Edit: I want to make clear I'm trying to have a good discussion here.


Entirely clear, thanks for being civil! I like Studio One as well, been using it the last several months but something about Cubase clicks with me despite having to do more, well clicking. I guess a part of me likes having stuff laid out ready to go in a big template especially stuff I use often. I tried to do the track import thing in Studio One, but it iterates through all of the instruments before you can import which in my project was a lot of Kontakt instrument tracks and it took forever. I do like how you can browse and import items from projects though, I hope Cubase steals that in the future as well as their Arranger track and Pattern track. 

Then again you're doing film projects and I'm just a serious hobbyist so what do I know...?


----------



## InLight-Tone

MarcusD said:


> Cubase can be pretty modular using the track preset method. Just set up your instruments once and save them individually or save them as blocks. Then just drag and drop them in from user presets media menu.
> 
> My only reservation on 9.5 using this method, was it was slightly buggy sometimes. Cant speak for v10 though, yet...


I tried doing that but the Sidebar Media Bay insists on loading Kontakt instruments for preview slowing the whole thing down and for some reason my presets for Action Strikes scan super SLOOOWWW every single time I go to them...


----------



## MarcusD

InLight-Tone said:


> I tried doing that but the Sidebar Media Bay insists on loading Kontakt instruments for preview slowing the whole thing down and for some reason my presets for Action Strikes scan super SLOOOWWW every single time I go to them...



Yeah. Thats what i meant by buggy. I hope, it improves in 10.


----------



## Nico

zvenx said:


> I believe October 15th is the cut off date so you should be good.
> rsp


it worked indeed, thanks


----------



## DS_Joost

InLight-Tone said:


> Entirely clear, thanks for being civil! I like Studio One as well, been using it the last several months but something about Cubase clicks with me despite having to do more, well clicking. I guess a part of me likes having stuff laid out ready to go in a big template especially stuff I use often. I tried to do the track import thing in Studio One, but it iterates through all of the instruments before you can import which in my project was a lot of Kontakt instrument tracks and it took forever. I do like how you can browse and import items from projects though, I hope Cubase steals that in the future as well as their Arranger track and Pattern track.
> 
> Then again you're doing film projects and I'm just a serious hobbyist so what do I know...?



You know enough. I've been in many threads with you. I always agree with you about reaper haha! 

I came from Reason and I still LOVE that program. Maybe that explains my love for Studio One and modular templates a bit more. I love templates, but I found that having a 1000 track template kinda stifled my creativity because I would fall back on the same thinga again and again. I like my approach to be a bit more open to experimenting, if you get what I mean...


----------



## KEM

IN


----------



## Daniel James

Can someone who picked up 10 check something for me please.

I see one of the new features gives you the ability to look at the plugin UI on the media bar on the right. Does this work with 3rd party plugins or just built in cubase ones. Being able to see the UI's before selecting will remind me of shit I have but forgot about xD

-DJ


----------



## Daniel James

Daniel James said:


> Can someone who picked up 10 check something for me please.
> 
> I see one of the new features gives you the ability to look at the plugin UI on the media bar on the right. Does this work with 3rd party plugins or just built in cubase ones. Being able to see the UI's before selecting will remind me of shit I have but forgot about xD
> 
> -DJ



Just noticed it doesn't add the picture automatically but you open up the 3rd party plugin and there is a take picture of UI option which adds it to the side. This feature actually interests me....a lot!!!

-DJ


----------



## MarcusD

Daniel James said:


> Can someone who picked up 10 check something for me please.
> 
> I see one of the new features gives you the ability to look at the plugin UI on the media bar on the right. Does this work with 3rd party plugins or just built in cubase ones. Being able to see the UI's before selecting will remind me of shit I have but forgot about xD
> 
> -DJ


 
Works on 3rd party plugs and instruments. Also, depending on what you have loaded. The snapshot is of exactly of what ever It's currently showing. Basically print screen.


----------



## Nico

Daniel James said:


> Can someone who picked up 10 check something for me please.
> 
> I see one of the new features gives you the ability to look at the plugin UI on the media bar on the right. Does this work with 3rd party plugins or just built in cubase ones. Being able to see the UI's before selecting will remind me of shit I have but forgot about xD
> 
> -DJ


There is the option to take a snapshot of your 3rd party plugin to make it appear in the media bar


----------



## Guy Rowland

MarcusD said:


> Cubase can be pretty modular using the track preset method. Just set up your instruments once and save them individually or save them as blocks.



That's a poor method imo, because Track Presets do not recall sends, routing, quick controls etc. You only end up with half the info, and need to spend some time routing, sending for spatialisation etc... the very things a template is meant to prevent.

Track Archives solve all these problems, but sadly introduce their own as they are buggy as hell. Which just leaves disabled tracks, which have two issues - 1) they take up loads of space in the .cpr and bog down autosaves, and 2) the multichannel versions are as buggy as the Track Archives.

And thus the unholy trinity is complete, and the luckless Cubase modular template builder is out of options. As far as anyone knows, not a single one of these crippling issues has been addressed in 10. 4 years without a fix and counting.

So on this issue, it sounds like Studio One has Cubase triumphantly beat. But then it can't do EuCon so... oops, game over.


----------



## goalie composer

Has anyone seen any improvement (ie lower cpu spikes / usage) with 10 vs 9.5 on the mac? Especially when a template contains numerous VE pro plugins? 
THX


----------



## ChazC

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> I originally bought it to do 7.1 but so far, none of the projects I've worked on have ever wanted past 5.1.
> 
> One of the little features I use all the time is splitting to mono and taking multiple mono into one track which is now in Cubase. Since I don't do a lot of post and no game audio, I'm not really sure if there's any reason for me to stay on Nuendo. I'll have to re-evalute. Anymix is great but I'd rather have these new features instead of having to wait 2 years for them to make it into Nuendo.



I'm in pretty much the same boat. I did upgrade to C9.5 while on Nuendo 8 and had pretty much resigned myself to the fact I'd probably be needing to keep up to date with both Cubase & Nuendo for a while. Unless Nuendo 9 has some outstanding additions I think that'll be staying on v8 now and I'll just push forward with Cubase solely.

However, I've finally dropped Pro Tools updates altogether! I still have PTHD11 and have been updating a vanilla copy to keep current but to be honest, even at $99USD I still haven't had value for money this year so I'm now fully on the Steinberg train. Even though the C10 update isn't spectacular, I personally feel it's good value for money in comparison with Avid (and having been royally shafted by them in the past I would still rather give Steinberg my money!). #happycamper


----------



## Daniel James

Oh fuck. Ok I am in xD



-DJ


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen

ChazC said:


> I'm in pretty much the same boat. I did upgrade to C9.5 while on Nuendo 8 and had pretty much resigned myself to the fact I'd probably be needing to keep up to date with both Cubase & Nuendo for a while. Unless Nuendo 9 has some outstanding additions I think that'll be staying on v8 now and I'll just push forward with Cubase solely.
> 
> However, I've finally dropped Pro Tools updates altogether! I still have PTHD11 and have been updating a vanilla copy to keep current but to be honest, even at $99USD I still haven't had value for money this year so I'm now fully on the Steinberg train. Even though the C10 update isn't spectacular, I personally feel it's good value for money in comparison with Avid (and having been royally shafted by them in the past I would still rather give Steinberg my money!). #happycamper



At the end of the day, it's basically the new vari audio, mixer snapshots, and the see-through audio editing. Some really cool things but at the end of the day I don't think I'd use them all that much to justify switching back to Cubase. I think I'll go ahead with the N7 to N8 upgrade instead of upgrading my C8 (which would be more expensive anyways). I'll get pretty much all of the other newer features that I currently don't have. Even then, I don't think I'll really use anything new in N8.

I'm on non-HD PT12. Waiting for the day where I can't get around not having HD an need to shell out the $2000. So far hasn't happened and one of the composers I work with has PTHD11 which I can borrow anyways.

One thing I really with Cubase/Nuendo had was object based processing (not offline). That's pretty much the only reason I use Samplitude (and Sequoia) for mastering. I pretty much hate having to use it. I think the newer PT can do it but then it misses other features I need. If Nuendo could do it then I wouldn't need Samplitude and could work exclusively in Nuendo.


----------



## quantum7

I upgrade mainly because of the GUI improvement......which are REALLY nice IMO.


----------



## dzilizzi

Daniel James said:


> Just noticed it doesn't add the picture automatically but you open up the 3rd party plugin and there is a take picture of UI option which adds it to the side. This feature actually interests me....a lot!!!
> 
> -DJ


My only concern is how much RAM does it take to have all those pictures? 

Of course, I won't know until it finishes downloading. On my second try. I got 20GB's and the installer seems to be there, but I think other things are missing? What should be in the install folder?


----------



## Mishabou

MarcusD said:


> Cubase can be pretty modular using the track preset method. Just set up your instruments once and save them individually or save them as blocks. Then just drag and drop them in from user presets media menu.
> 
> My only reservation on 9.5 using this method, was it was slightly buggy sometimes. Cant speak for v10 though, yet...



The problem with Track preset is that Media Bay totally sucks (slow and bloated)...finding them is a nightmare.

There's also a slight annoying delay when scrolling through presets as CB tries to play it even though audition is turned off...hopefully they got rid of this bug in v10.

Best track preset workflow is by far PT. Its database is lightning fast and simple yet very powerful. Studio One is pretty good also.


----------



## Guy Rowland

Well for me its an update of two halves Brian.

Let's get the bad half out of the way - the lack of a single finger being lifted to fix the track archives / presets / disabled multichannel has moved beyond lamentable into being a declaration of war. Mixer Snapshots are a waste of space and precious developer resources since they are incompatible with automation - only people who mix without moving anything need apply. 5GB of loops - thanks for adding that mandatory ballast to everyone's downloads, rather like having to take a 6ft cube of concrete slapped on your drive next time you order a pizza.

But there is good, and some of it looks very good indeed. VariAudio 3 and Auto Align alone save Cubase 10 (though may be limited in use for those who purely work in the realm of midi - the best solution there is to ALSO START RECORDING SOME REAL AUDIO). Windows users can now access double the number of cores, which should really help with the latest gen of serious processors. AAF import and the improved video workflows are most welcome, as is the latency monitor. ARA support will be welcome even if with any luck Cubase 10 itself makes it almost redundant.

Then there's some jury outs in the third half... Groove Agent 5 SE looks quite promising with the Cubase-specific integration, but 4 SE was so awful I'm going to reserve judgement. Those who use 3rd party plugs will find the new channel strip likely gathering virtual dust, but it looks pretty slick as it does so. The new side-chaining looks handy but I never found the old one too much bother, and I'm pissed off that they said it was now included in Cubase Elements when it wasn't. Then there's a buncha stuff that others may put great store in but aren't of interest to me, such as MPE support and the VR thing. The GUI I wait to see in action.

I got the 40% off upgrades in the summer sale and didn't activate them, so its quite the bargain. But I feel that any remaining energy left on my part after ranting about Donald Trump and Brexit should now be firmly directed at Steinberg to fix these sodding Track Archive / Disabled Multichannel bugs. The piss has been taken for quite long enough.

(PS Anhtu - strongly agree re Pro Tools' superb Track Preset implementation)


----------



## ChristopherDoucet

Didn't get a single thing I was hoping for, but got a lot that I know I'll use. 

Audio Align(used Volcalign for years), Mixer Screenshots, AAF, Midi Reference in the Sample Editor, Asio Update ( I use high core CPU's) all around pretty cool stuff!


----------



## InLight-Tone

Sure I know plenty, I was refering to my ability/inab


DS_Joost said:


> You know enough. I've been in many threads with you. I always agree with you about reaper haha!
> 
> I came from Reason and I still LOVE that program. Maybe that explains my love for Studio One and modular templates a bit more. I love templates, but I found that having a 1000 track template kinda stifled my creativity because I would fall back on the same thinga again and again. I like my approach to be a bit more open to experimenting, if you get what I mean...


Oh I know plenty, I was referring to my "amateur" status as to my ability/inability to sustain myself financially through music alone...


----------



## TravB

Sorry if I've missed a post, but where is the information regarding increased multicore CPU support from Steinberg?


----------



## Symfoniq

TravB said:


> Sorry if I've missed a post, but where is the information regarding increased multicore CPU support from Steinberg?



I'm curious about this, too.


----------



## dpasdernick

Cubase is the single best piece of software I own and over the years has allowed me to do things I never thought I'd be capable of. 

Thank You Steinberg for all you do!


----------



## chrisphan

Guy Rowland said:


> 4 SE was so awful I'm going to reserve judgement


I'm just curious what you find awful in 4SE?


----------



## ChristopherDoucet

Guy Rowland said:


> Well for me its an update of two halves Brian.
> 
> Mixer Snapshots are a waste of space and precious developer resources since they are incompatible with automation - only people who mix without moving anything need apply. .



Dang, didnt think that was the case. I bet they will announce it works with automation in a future update.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

Symfoniq said:


> I'm curious about this, too.


Well I have noticed that the load is slightly less than 9.5 from personal use

So much that I am sure this is the first time I have been able to load 400 (empty) Kontakt instances on a 512 Buffer at 48KHz ever!

Kontakt 5.8.1 (multi-core disabled)


----------



## KEM

Got it downloaded and ready to go, haven’t been able to play around with it yet but I love the new GUI, much more sleek and modern


----------



## D Halgren

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Well I have noticed that the load is slightly less than 9.5 from personal use
> 
> So much that I am sure this is the first time I have been able to load 400 (empty) Kontakt instances on a 512 Buffer at 48KHz ever!
> 
> Kontakt 5.8.1 (multi-core disabled)


How about on Mac?


----------



## dzilizzi

I'm going to bed in an hour and a half. Do you think Cubase 10 will finish opening by then. This is when owning the Mercury bundle which installs as a single item is not a positive thing.


----------



## elpedro

I can't seem to get my chord pads to work in sections mode, opened my 9.5 and it works fine in there. Can anyone verify this? Thanks in advance!


----------



## stigc56

Can anyone with a 4k monitor on mac confirm that this issue: Resizing of the Key Editor in Cubase 10: https://www.dropbox.com/s/4ogn8hjx2szerht/Cubase 9.5 & 10 resizing the key editor.mp4?dl=0
with resizing the key editor is present on their system?


----------



## SomeGuy

God cubase’s design choices are weird. On the one hand they dont want you to have to constantly move your mouse to the left menu to make common changes, so they added smart controls in VariAudio 3 so when you select a note (or multiple notes) you can control quantize & pitch curve right on the note after you selected it. AWESOME! Yet at the same time they do want you to have to move your mouse across the screen by adding “drag and drop” functionality that makes you have to drag plugins from the far right of your cubase project and drop them to the far left track name in order for them to be placed into an audio insert! Same update, two completely opposite design choices.


----------



## Guy Rowland

chrisphan said:


> I'm just curious what you find awful in 4SE?



Usability issues really. I spent some time evaluating before I ran away screaming. Crept back to uninstall it. But since usability is a big selling point in 5, I'm hoping that things have changed.


----------



## jonathanwright

SomeGuy said:


> Ive seen multiple people say that “drag and drop effects” is something they are excited about, but unless I’m missing something, how is this any faster than selecting the track insert, and typing the first few letters of the plugin you want, and selecting it?



It's all down to a preferred workflow really.

While C10 seems to have improved drag and drop to bring it _slightly_ closer to Studio One's implementation, it's still not there yet (from a later post I see you've discovered that!).

*Pros*

It's good to have a list of all my VST instruments and VST effects (I hide the thumbnails as they take up too much vertical space that requires scrolling) in the right hand zone.
It's easy to drag an instrument or its preset anywhere into the project window, which - if starting from a blank project - can be quicker than going through the add track command.
You can drag multiple instrument presets to the project window at the same time.

*Cons*

VST presets are only available by clicking on the VST name to open its subfolder, rather than being listed below the VST - which is an extra click or two to drill down and back out.
VST effects have to be dragged on to the track header, a nightmare with large screens.
As far as I can tell, you can't drag a VST effect to multiple tracks at once.
You can't add multiple different instruments at once.


----------



## JT3_Jon

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> One thing I really with Cubase/Nuendo had was object based processing (not offline).


Any why doesn't Cubase's Direct offline processing (introduced in either 9 or 9.5) work for you? Its non-destructive, can turn on and off individual plugins in the chains, with C10 you can load entire channel strip presets, and its all done offline so you dont use CPU resources. Pretty awesome IMO.


----------



## germancomponist

stigc56 said:


> Can anyone with a 4k monitor on mac confirm that this issue: Resizing of the Key Editor in Cubase 10: https://www.dropbox.com/s/4ogn8hjx2szerht/Cubase 9.5 & 10 resizing the key editor.mp4?dl=0
> with resizing the key editor is present on their system?


I think you have to move the line down from the controller window. Just record some midi notes and you will see what I mean ... .


----------



## JT3_Jon

Anhtu said:


> The problem with Track preset is that Media Bay totally sucks (slow and bloated)...finding them is a nightmare.
> 
> There's also a slight annoying delay when scrolling through presets as CB tries to play it even though audition is turned off...hopefully they got rid of this bug in v10.
> 
> Best track preset workflow is by far PT. Its database is lightning fast and simple yet very powerful. Studio One is pretty good also.



Agree! Let me know if you turn this into an official feature request as I'd for sure support making the Media Bay faster. e_dit: made my own which you can support here_ https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=285&t=147355&p=792420#p792420


 As it stands now, it takes my cubase a good 10min before I can even see any vst presets or media bay data when I open a project. For some reason it always has to rescan every time I open a project. Why?! I've asked support for help and they of course could not explain why this was happening and I eventually gave up. I now make it so Cubase autoloads a project on startup and let it set for 10min before I open a project in progress just so its done scanning and I can get to work.

I wonder if this has been fixed in C10 - but I'm one who will not buy anything on day one and will wait for the demo to make sure everything works fine in my studio before paying to upgrade. Had a friend who bought cubase 9 on day one, and couldn't use it for 3+ months due to graphics issues and sluggishness.


----------



## JT3_Jon

Guy Rowland said:


> I got the 40% off upgrades in the summer sale and didn't activate them, so its quite the bargain. But I feel that any remaining energy left on my part after ranting about Donald Trump and Brexit should now be firmly directed at Steinberg to fix these sodding Track Archive / Disabled Multichannel bugs. The piss has been taken for quite long enough.
> 
> (PS Anhtu - strongly agree re Pro Tools' superb Track Preset implementation)



When you do, PLEASE make it known here so we can also support you. I know I have done so in the past on this issue and would like to continue to do so; as long as you support my requests, lol

Multi-Freeze https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=285&t=147290&p=792156#p792156

Mix console snapshots and automation: https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=285&t=147354

Media Bay speed: https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=285&t=147355&p=792420#p792420


----------



## jonathanwright

JT3_Jon said:


> Agree! Let me know if you turn this into an official feature request as I'd for sure support making the Media Bay faster. As it stands now, it takes my cubase a good 10min before I can even see any vst presets or media bay data when I open a project. For some reason it always has to rescan every time I open a project. Why?! I've asked support for help and they of course could not explain why this was happening and I eventually gave up. I now make it so Cubase autoloads a project on startup and let it set for 10min before I open a project in progress just so its done scanning and I can get to work.
> 
> I wonder if this has been fixed in C10 - but I'm one who will not buy anything on day one and will wait for the demo to make sure everything works fine in my studio before paying to upgrade. Had a friend who bought cubase 9 on day one, and couldn't use it for 3+ months due to graphics issues and sluggishness.



Sadly it hasn't been fixed.

My Media Bay still sits there scanning for an age before finally displaying the presets.


----------



## MarcusD

Just had a quick 10 minuet tinker.

First thoughts:


Love the features taken from Nuendo!
New Colour Pallet, finally one that doesn't require infinite scrolling!
Plugin & Instrument channel picture snapshot is cool.
Redesign is much better, shame about the default colour pallet. But hey, you can change that...
Snapshot's are handy, shame that it doesn't also remember automation. If "New Track Version" could applied to automation lanes that'd be cool.
Drag and Drop functionality is a baby step in the right direction. It's a shame you cant select a bunch of channels, then drag and drop a reverb (or something) to create a BUS which the selected channels automatically get routed to. Unless I'm missing something?
Media Bay still needs a lot of work...
Don't really care about Bezi curves in MIDI editor. However, the tools seem to draw much smoother looking curves.
Appears to be running better in general, CPU seems to be less in projects. Need to test that further though...


----------



## germancomponist

JT3_Jon said:


> As it stands now, it takes my cubase a good 10min before I can even see any vst presets or media bay data when I open a project. For some reason it always has to rescan every time I open a project. Why?! I've asked support for help and they of course could not explain why this was happening and I eventually gave up. I now make it so Cubase autoloads a project on startup and let it set for 10min before I open a project in progress just so its done scanning and I can get to work.
> 
> I wonder if this has been fixed in C10 - but I'm one who will not buy anything on day one and will wait for the demo to make sure everything works fine in my studio before paying to upgrade. Had a friend who bought cubase 9 on day one, and couldn't use it for 3+ months due to graphics issues and sluggishness.


Did you put all Steinberg folders and VST folders in the list of excluded folders in your anti-virus program?


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen

JT3_Jon said:


> Any why doesn't Cubase's Direct offline processing (introduced in either 9 or 9.5) work for you? Its non-destructive, can turn on and off individual plugins in the chains, with C10 you can load entire channel strip presets, and its all done offline so you dont use CPU resources. Pretty awesome IMO.


I need to be able to instantly open the plugins and edit them while playing. No undo, find a different setting, render etc. I need it to behave the same way as normal plugins work except only for a certain clip essentially as if you automated the bypass.


----------



## samplestuff

Adding Kontakt 6 as an instrument and loading Cubase 9 project files crashes my Cubase 10 on windows. Sometimes even double clicking the tracklist area crashes Cubase 10. Kontakt 5 works okay for me though.


----------



## elpedro

I have had a few little crashes, using midi files in the chord pads, and loading some Halion presets. One with Kontakt. Still can’t get the sections to work with chord pads. Glad I’m not a pro, having to rely on it! It’ll be patch time soon, I guess....


----------



## Jaap

For the ones with crashes, seems to be related to Color mode settings: https://helpcenter.steinberg.de/hc/...ing-tracks-loading-projects-and-other-actions


----------



## MarcusD

Ok had more chance to play with it now. On the whole, it's a pretty good update, worth it in my opinion and there's some really welcomed refreshments and new features that I love. However I'm going to focus purely on the negatives. Which TBH, not many. 

*ADD TRACK:*

Does not allow new tracks to be sent to an FX channel. It only sends the direct output. Which is fine if you want to create 4 audio channels (or what ever) to be sent to a group, but if you want to create sends for those channels too, you can't do so from this window. I just use Macros, but I can see this being slightly annoying for some people.
Lets say you want to record 5 microphones on different inputs. You'd have to create 1 channel each time and select the input. Be much easier if you had a check box to let you choose what input each channel is using.
*DRAG 'N' DROP:
*

Can't select bunch of channels then drag and drop a group or FX channel to automatically rout them. This would be ace. For now, still much quicker to use a Macro function. 
*TRACK PRESETS:*

Still don't remember group tracks or FX channels if you decided to save x-amount Violins + their Groups and FX. Only way around this, use a custom macro. Then save and recall the individual channel input chain for the group or FX and load it. Not exactly a ball-ache, but it is if you're not particularly organised with saving your own presets or using Macros.
Quick Controls do get saved and recalled. However, if you're using 1 instrument with multiple outputs set-up. You will not be able to assign quick controls to EACH individual output. You only get 1 quick control on the master instrument channel. However you can rout any plugins to this from the outputs, but you are limited with the number of slot controls.
When selecting any track preset, there's no way to turn off the pre-load preview. Still annoying when working with sample library track presets.
*EXPRESSION MAPS
*

Was hoping for improvement on this. Still none. Would be much better if they added MIDI input selection to create the switches, instead of typing out values.
*MIXER
*

Like the new buttons for bypassing sections of the mixer. The only thing I don't like is you have to click and hold for them to activate.
Snap Shot doesn't include automation.
*MEDIA BAY*


Still needs a complete re-work to make it more functional and user friendly. The performance is still just "OK".


----------



## KEM

So I deleted 9.5 off of my computer and now 10 hardly works... greaaaattttt


----------



## Rob Elliott

I STILL use 8.5 when I need to 'replace audio in video file' - I am currently working in 9.5.x. I have heard that those that have upgraded to 10 get crashes when trying to open 8.5. :( (but I believe these have been mac users.) Can someone on W7 check whether these crashes happen in windows? I would be VERY grateful. I want to upgrade but not being able to do this brief function in 8.5 is a deal breaker for me.
(btw - their logs say it is rooted in the 'groove agent' update in 10 - seemingly not compatible in when open in 8.5.)
Thanks again in advance.
Rob


----------



## Bender-offender

JT3_Jon said:


> Had a friend who bought cubase 9 on day one, and couldn't use it for 3+ months due to graphics issues and sluggishness.



Yo. ‍


----------



## Rob Elliott

Just noticed that the new HiDPI ONLY works on W10 (assuming NO on W7). One more 'no go' reason for me. At least until I replace that Daw machine with W10.


----------



## chrisr

Rob Elliott said:


> I STILL use 8.5 when I need to 'replace audio in video file'
> Rob



This is called "multiplexing". Simply integrating a compatible video/audio streams into a single shell file (mov/mp4/etc...)

You don't need a DAW of any sort to do it. Take an evening to download and research the command line tool "ffmpeg". It's an incredible free swiss-army-knife media tool that has got me out of more video compatibility scrapes than I care to remember.

In this case, a short batch command "ffmpeg -i video.mov -i audio.wav -map 0:v -map 1:a -c copy -shortest muxed.mov" does the job you need in a few seconds.

Give it a try!

best,
Chris


----------



## Rob Elliott

Whenever I see a line of code I get that 'deer in the headlights' look.  But when this project is behind me I'll look into this. Thanks Chris.


----------



## labornvain

Rob Elliott said:


> Whenever I see a line of code I get that 'deer in the headlights' look.  But when this project is behind me I'll look into this. Thanks Chris.


Do a search for ffmpeg and GUI. There are several apps that allow you to run ffmpeg without having to write commands. Handbrake is a popular one.


----------



## greggybud

JT3_Jon said:


> For some reason it always has to rescan every time I open a project. Why?! I've asked support for help and they of course could not explain why this was happening and I eventually gave up.



The auto-re-scan is an issue I have been addressing for a long time. They changed this behavior a few versions back, yet no one has given an answer other than other beta testers thinking simplifying/dumbing down for the masses which I don't buy. As a Cubase beta tester, I'm still pursuing the issue. At the very least give an option to turn off auto scan when Cubase opens. They know about it. At one point last year I thought the change might be because of impending media bay improvements, but I'm wrong.

For myself, auto-scan isn't that big of an issue. But what you may or may not realize is that with the auto-scan change, everything in your user folder becomes checked...even if you purposely left the media bay folders unchecked! This results in very bad behavior if you happen to organize then open presets that you don't want to see for particular projects.


----------



## richardt4520

Rob Elliott said:


> Can someone on W7 check whether these crashes happen in windows?


I'm on v8.0. I know it's not 8.5 but I think they're close, and on Win7. I just opened a few projects after the upgade this morning with no issues so far. Hopefully there won't be any.


----------



## Rob Elliott

richardt4520 said:


> I'm on v8.0. I know it's not 8.5 but I think they're close, and on Win7. I just opened a few projects after the upgade this morning with no issues so far. Hopefully there won't be any.


Good to know. Just discovered ONE big issue (from steiny issues site). THe new HiDPI is ONLY compatible with W10. Are you seeing the benefits on W7?


----------



## greggybud

Guy Rowland said:


> Track Archives solve all these problems, but sadly introduce their own as they are buggy as hell.



This should have been fixed with C10. I have been testing it for months without any issues. Can you provide a repro please?


----------



## Guy Rowland

greggybud said:


> This should have been fixed with C10. I have been testing it for months without any issues. Can you provide a repro please?



This is good news, VERY good news. I can't install til the weekend. Steinberg claimed it was fixed in 9.5.41, but people suffering from the bug found no change. If 10 works reliably, I will be cartwheeling.

In your experience, does it open old archives cleanly or do you need to make fresh ones from within 10?


----------



## richardt4520

Rob Elliott said:


> Good to know. Just discovered ONE big issue (from steiny issues site). THe new HiDPI is ONLY compatible with W10. Are you seeing the benefits on W7?


I haven't spent a lot of time with it just yet and had to leave for a couple of hours. I will be finding out in a bit though. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Rob Elliott

Here's what I found on the SB site. https://helpcenter.steinberg.de/hc/en-us/articles/360001589520-Cubase-10-HiDPI-support-on-Windows-10


----------



## kavinsky

greggybud said:


> This should have been fixed with C10. I have been testing it for months without any issues. Can you provide a repro please?


yes please let us know if it really works now! importing from the old track archives that is
and the main thing is that it should be tested inside a CPU and RAM heavy project. in the blank project it works fine sometimes
also its supposedly only a windows issue


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

D Halgren said:


> How about on Mac?


On macOS...

Still to come


----------



## SomeGuy

Would love more info on these custom macros you are using. They sound very helpful indeed! This is one really great feature of Cubase! Need to remember to utilize them more!


MarcusD said:


> Ok had more chance to play with it now. On the whole, it's a pretty good update, worth it in my opinion and there's some really welcomed refreshments and new features that I love. However I'm going to focus purely on the negatives. Which TBH, not many.
> 
> *ADD TRACK:*
> 
> Does not allow new tracks to be sent to an FX channel. It only sends the direct output. Which is fine if you want to create 4 audio channels (or what ever) to be sent to a group, but if you want to create sends for those channels too, you can't do so from this window. I just use Macros, but I can see this being slightly annoying for some people.
> Lets say you want to record 5 microphones on different inputs. You'd have to create 1 channel each time and select the input. Be much easier if you had a check box to let you choose what input each channel is using.
> *DRAG 'N' DROP:
> *
> 
> Can't select bunch of channels then drag and drop a group or FX channel to automatically rout them. This would be ace. For now, still much quicker to use a Macro function.
> *TRACK PRESETS:*
> 
> Still don't remember group tracks or FX channels if you decided to save x-amount Violins + their Groups and FX. Only way around this, use a custom macro. Then save and recall the individual channel input chain for the group or FX and load it. Not exactly a ball-ache, but it is if you're not particularly organised with saving your own presets or using Macros.
> Quick Controls do get saved and recalled. However, if you're using 1 instrument with multiple outputs set-up. You will not be able to assign quick controls to EACH individual output. You only get 1 quick control on the master instrument channel. However you can rout any plugins to this from the outputs, but you are limited with the number of slot controls.
> When selecting any track preset, there's no way to turn off the pre-load preview. Still annoying when working with sample library track presets.
> *EXPRESSION MAPS
> *
> 
> Was hoping for improvement on this. Still none. Would be much better if they added MIDI input selection to create the switches, instead of typing out values.
> *MIXER
> *
> 
> Like the new buttons for bypassing sections of the mixer. The only thing I don't like is you have to click and hold for them to activate.
> Snap Shot doesn't include automation.
> *MEDIA BAY*
> 
> 
> Still needs a complete re-work to make it more functional and user friendly. The performance is still just "OK".


----------



## EgM

Are there other online vendors that sell the update from 9.5 Pro to 10 Pro?

Steinberg's CAD$ exchange rate is ridiculous!


----------



## madfloyd

Speaking of vendors, I'm trying to upgrade and am at an impasse. I log into MySteinberg just fine but when I go to their 'shop' to purchase the upgrade, it seems to want a different log-in - for which I don't seem to know the password (and their 'forgot password' doesn't send me the promised email to reset it). Is the double log-in normal?


----------



## Daniel James

Man being able to just see the UI of plugins really inspires me to try new ideas out. Also a side effect of the new "Use Video Follows Edit" means that now I can just click on a clip to move my transport bar to where I want it. No more fast forward and rewinding...just click the clip in the arrangement then hit play


----------



## kimgaboury

In version 10 (Pro) we can now load multiple movie files in the same project, which I don't think we could before. Can anyone confirm that this is a new feature?


----------



## quantum7

Cubase has certainly come a long way since I first started using in on the Atari ST back in the late 80's.


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer

madfloyd said:


> I log into MySteinberg just fine but when I go to their 'shop' to purchase the upgrade, it seems to want a different log-in - for which I don't seem to know the password (and their 'forgot password' doesn't send me the promised email to reset it). Is the double log-in normal?



Yes, the shop and the site have two different accounts, it's always been like that. Years back I bought Cubase from a music shop, and created a MySteinberg account to register it. Later, when I wanted to upgrade it came as quite a surprise to me that I didn't even have a shop account..


----------



## Michael Antrum

I've been travelling all this week, though amazingly one of the hotels did not have the most terrible internet in the world, and when I got up this morning it had downloaded.

Looking forward to investigating MPE, as I have a Roli Seaboard Rise with me and am greatly anticipating some finger trembling a bit later on. The snapshots are lifted from Studio One. 

Going to have a play with it in tonight's (different) hotel, which does have probably the most crap internet in the hemisphere.


----------



## greggybud

kavinsky said:


> yes please let us know if it really works now! importing from the old track archives that is
> and the main thing is that it should be tested inside a CPU and RAM heavy project. in the blank project it works fine sometimes
> also its supposedly only a windows issue



The only way is to try random track archive scenarios over a period of time. It was (hopefully) fixed months ago for C10, and since that time I and other beta testers haven't been able to find any bugs. From the start this seems to be intermittent so it was or is difficult to examine. If anyone can do a step-by-step repro of consistent issue, please post it.

Also when you say "old track archives" please state the version originally saved if you remember. Also "cpu and RAM" heavy projects give an idea of processing load and CPU.


----------



## greggybud

Guy Rowland said:


> This is good news, VERY good news. I can't install til the weekend. Steinberg claimed it was fixed in 9.5.41, but people suffering from the bug found no change. If 10 works reliably, I will be cartwheeling.
> 
> In your experience, does it open old archives cleanly or do you need to make fresh ones from within 10?



Is there a thread where users on 9.5.41 are still experiencing problems?

I tested with both fresh C10, exporting then importing, and imported old track archives saved in 9.0 and 9.5 into C10. 

If there is a bug remaining, I hope anyone can list a repro. It may very well depend on size or load.


----------



## kavinsky

greggybud said:


> From the start this seems to be intermittent so it was or is difficult to examine. If anyone can do a step-by-step repro of consistent issue, please post it.
> Also when you say "old track archives" please state the version originally saved if you remember. Also "cpu and RAM" heavy projects give an idea of processing load and CPU.


I'm getting this problem 99% of the time in my projects.
"Old track archives" meant 8.5 primarily in my case. But when I got 9.5.41 I tried saving new projects and was able to get the same issues.
"CPU/RAM heavy" is when my RME Fireface UC buffer is at max and if I turn the ASIO guard down there are pops and clicks. So pretty much bottlenecked. 
RAM is usually around 25-35 gb
I wonder if I send you the kontakt nkms without samples would it work?
Let me try it and I'll definitely get back to you? Just PMd you for details


----------



## antoniopandrade

Just a quick chime in with my first thoughts.

GUI is incredibly snappy (Win10). I was stuck in 8.5, even on a PC, because 9 and 9.5 had noticeably slower GUI performance but Cubase 10 seems to fix this. In fact, the GUI response is the snappiest I've ever experience in any version of Cubase to date (started using it in version 7).

I'm not a fan of the UI design changes but I managed to get it looking pretty close to 8.5 so I'm not complaining too much. Enjoying the tiny progress bars when you switch to secondary tools on right click. Haven't tried audio align yet but the new hit-point detection is already LOADS better than the previous version (I record a lot of guitars, so this is a big deal for me). 

I'm on a 14-core i9 and have had my hyper-threading turned off because of the MMCSS issues in Win10 but Steinberg claims to have circumvented that limitation. Haven't tested this yet but excited to see if it helps with performance. Otherwise, CPU performance seems pretty much exactly the same.

The GUI lag is an absolute game changer for me. Using this version of Cubase finally feels snappy and fast, even in my 1700 track template. Seems like Steinberg put in a lot of work behind the scenes and focused on usability versus features, which I can really appreciate. But that's just my initial impression, will update if anything else changes.


----------



## Illico

kimgaboury said:


> In version 10 we can now load multiple movie files in the same project, which I don't think we could before. Can anyone confirm that this is a new feature?


I'm in Cubase Artist 10, only one Video file supported...but my thumbnail issue was solved.


----------



## MarcusD

SomeGuy said:


> Would love more info on these custom macros you are using. They sound very helpful indeed! This is one really great feature of Cubase! Need to remember to utilize them more!



Sure! Pretty easy to set up via key commands menu. Just create a new macro, then click on a function you need and add it to the macro. Can add as many as you want and create some pretty cool stuff. You can also create custom commands with the logical editor which can be used as a macro too.

Main one I tend to use will rout all selected tracks to a folder, create a group channel for those tracks and rout those to an fx send and colour them to my preference depending on what text is used in the naming of the channels.

Another macro that disables / enables tracks i have selected. Got one for showing / hiding tracks with data on.

For blank templates I have a "default" track preset for each channel type with the usual plugins on in my chain. So If I want to create x-amount of instances for something, I just tell Cubase to use the default preset then use a macro to rout everything instantly.

For orchestral templates I've got entire sample libraries configured and saved as a track setting. From the media bay I just drag and drop entire sections from any developer. Need all the brass from CineBrass loaded pre-configured on individual tracks with inserts and expression maps? Just drag and drop 1 preset. Simple. They also load disabled so don't have to worry about sudden CPU or Ram spikes.

Rout them with a macro then enable what you want and keep the rest disabled and hidden.

Takes a while to set up... but well worth the effort. It would be much better if Steinberg could make some tweaks to the media bay..


----------



## InLight-Tone

antoniopandrade said:


> Just a quick chime in with my first thoughts.
> 
> GUI is incredibly snappy (Win10). I was stuck in 8.5, even on a PC, because 9 and 9.5 had noticeably slower GUI performance but Cubase 10 seems to fix this. In fact, the GUI response is the snappiest I've ever experience in any version of Cubase to date (started using it in version 7).
> 
> I'm not a fan of the UI design changes but I managed to get it looking pretty close to 8.5 so I'm not complaining too much. Enjoying the tiny progress bars when you switch to secondary tools on right click. Haven't tried audio align yet but the new hit-point detection is already LOADS better than the previous version (I record a lot of guitars, so this is a big deal for me).
> 
> I'm on a 14-core i9 and have had my hyper-threading turned off because of the MMCSS issues in Win10 but Steinberg claims to have circumvented that limitation. Haven't tested this yet but excited to see if it helps with performance. Otherwise, CPU performance seems pretty much exactly the same.
> 
> The GUI lag is an absolute game changer for me. Using this version of Cubase finally feels snappy and fast, even in my 1700 track template. Seems like Steinberg put in a lot of work behind the scenes and focused on usability versus features, which I can really appreciate. But that's just my initial impression, will update if anything else changes.


Are you running a disabled track template or VEP?


----------



## jononotbono

So... Now people have used it (hopefully without a break for 24 hours haha) how stable is it on OSX? Any improvements the GUI lagginess that occurs in 9.5?

But specifically... Is the cursor finally smooth (because it hasn't been for a long time)? Gonna install it in a next couple of days when haven't got so much on and very much interested in hearing about anyone's experience with it using a 4k screen!


----------



## antoniopandrade

InLight-Tone said:


> Are you running a disabled track template or VEP?


Both. 3 VEP samplers and a bunch of local instruments with plug-ins loaded. Also a bunch of de-activated tracks depending on project and cue. Kontakt, UVI, Diva, Re-Pro, Zebra, Omni - you name it. C10 is handling it very well so far. Color me impressed.


----------



## J-M

jononotbono said:


> So... Now people have used it (hopefully without a break for 24 hours haha) how stable is it on OSX? Any improvements the GUI lagginess that occurs in 9.5?
> 
> But specifically... Is the cursor finally smooth (because it hasn't been for a long time)? Gonna install it in a next couple of days when haven't got so much on and very much interested in hearing about anyone's experience with it using a 4k screen!



Would love to hear more experiences from those with 4k screens on PC (replaced my old ones with a 32'') as well.


----------



## EgM

jononotbono said:


> But specifically... Is the cursor finally smooth (because it hasn't been for a long time)?



This has always annoyed me... Hope this is fixed in 10.


----------



## Synetos

I am running with two dell 4k monitors a 43" and 32". I do not scale, and run full 4k. v10 seems much more crisp. Brighter? I dunno, but I like it. I guess there are some changes that impact scaling, but I do not really know what they are, or the impact, since i never scaled my rigs anyway.


----------



## jononotbono

EgM said:


> This has always annoyed me... Hope this is fixed in 10.



I almost bought a 1080 Ti GFX card earlier this year to "sort it out". I'm so glad I didn't because some people on the Steiny website did exactly that and it did absolutely nothing haha!


----------



## Guy Rowland

greggybud said:


> The only way is to try random track archive scenarios over a period of time. It was (hopefully) fixed months ago for C10, and since that time I and other beta testers haven't been able to find any bugs. From the start this seems to be intermittent so it was or is difficult to examine. If anyone can do a step-by-step repro of consistent issue, please post it.
> 
> Also when you say "old track archives" please state the version originally saved if you remember. Also "cpu and RAM" heavy projects give an idea of processing load and CPU.



I've created mine in 9.0.x. For me it's not especially RAM or CPU heavy projects - adding them to my default 3GB bare bones template will do it pretty much every time - but I agree with kavinsky that blank projects tend to have the least chance of stuffing up.

But your experience is very encouraging. It could be that some new code plus a brand new version install works more reliably than a hot fix of an existing install.

Kavinsky and I have had similar experiences, I'll be really putting it through its paces on Saturday hopefully, hoping desperately that this is the light at the end of a verrrry long tunnel.


----------



## jononotbono

I love that Steinberg have added the photo option. I created this feature request for 9.5 a while ago that basically asked to be able to take a screen shot and the screen shot would automatically land in the selected track's Notepad. The intention was for instantly taking notes on plugin settings or even quickly being able to screenshot Expression Maps (or whatever). I love that this could very well be a possibility in the future as this camera option is now part of Cubase! 

https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=252&t=119228&p=680748&hilit=screenshot#p680748


----------



## greggybud

Guy Rowland said:


> adding them to my default 3GB bare bones template will do it pretty much every time -



Is it possible to send me a .cpr that does it every time? If possible limit VST's to Cubase factory, Waves, UAD, Soundtoys, NI Komplete, or Arturia.


----------



## Guy Rowland

greggybud said:


> Is it possible to send me a .cpr that does it every time? If possible limit VST's to Cubase factory, Waves, UAD, Soundtoys, NI Komplete, or Arturia.



I'm back at base tomorrow so I can try myself, but if I've got issues that might be very helpful, thanks.


----------



## meradium

Significant UI speed increase on macOS 10.13.6 for me so far, plus much much cleaner to read. Loving it. Hopefully it won't let me down further down the road.... Need more testing though.


----------



## zolhof

meradium said:


> Significant UI speed increase on macOS 10.13.6 for me so far, plus much much cleaner to read. Loving it. Hopefully it won't let me down further down the road.... Need more testing though.



This is very encouraging, thanks.

I'm wondering if folks with huge templates (thousands of tracks) noticed any improvements in loading times, scrolling and hiding/showing large chunks of tracks. Is it smoother?


----------



## jononotbono

zolhof said:


> This is very encouraging, thanks.
> 
> I'm wondering if folks with huge templates (thousands of tracks) noticed any improvements in loading times, scrolling and hiding/showing large chunks of tracks. Is it smoother?



Hopefully I'll have time to have a play around tomorrow and I'll let you know (4136 tracks in my largest template) if no one else does first!


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna

MarcusD said:


> You can also create custom commands with the logical editor which can be used as a macro too.


Could you share how to do this? Or PM if it's too long???


----------



## zolhof

jononotbono said:


> Hopefully I'll have time to have a play around tomorrow and I'll let you know (4136 tracks in my largest template) if no one else does first!



Man, that would be awesome, thanks! That's the sort of track count I'm dealing at the studio.

Are you on Windows?


----------



## MarcusD

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> Could you share how to do this? Or PM if it's too long???



It's really simple. Create your logical editor function, then click the paper icon with the + (at the top) and store the preset. Open the key command editor and enter the name of the preset you saved, it'll take you straight to it. Then just add it to your macro chain.


----------



## Kony

Robert Randolph said:


> Sadly, automation is not saved or recalled.


Isn't there a way to create a macro which saves the automation?


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna

MarcusD said:


> It's really simple. Create your logical editor function, then click the paper icon with the + (at the top) and store the preset. Open they key command editor and enter the name of the preset you saved, it'll take you straight to it. Then just add it to your macro chain.


Fantastic thank you


----------



## jononotbono

zolhof said:


> Man, that would be awesome, thanks! That's the sort of track count I'm dealing at the studio.
> 
> Are you on Windows?



OSX 

Planning on moving back to PC (for Cubase) but not till new year.


----------



## Pablocrespo

jononotbono said:


> OSX
> 
> Planning on moving back to PC (for Cubase) but not till new year.



Jono, were you able to freeze multiple tracks que the logical editor?


----------



## Jeremy Gillam

I'm in the camp that would very much like to see the ability to freeze multiple tracks in one click in Cubase. Steinberg, if you're listening, please add this!


----------



## ChristopherDoucet

Bender-offender said:


> Yo. ‍


hahaha. Cracked me up.


jononotbono said:


> OSX
> 
> Planning on moving back to PC (for Cubase) but not till new year.


Welcome back.


----------



## AllanH

I'll get my Cubase 10 installed over the week-end. Looks like a lot of good usability improvements.


----------



## Timebandit2

Hello everyone, just signed up on here so first post.

Has anyone with Avid controllers moved up to C10? If so are there any fixes?

Been asking, along with others for Steinberg to fix and update Eucon integratation, A Steiny guy used to answer, they used to say "yeah, it'll be in the next release" well, a few years later and the controllers still do not follow mix config said and hide tracks along with a lot of other annoying issues. They just seem to deliberately ignore anyone on the forums who ask questions about Eucon and Avid controllers these days. 

Quite ignorant of them really. Maybe their just afraid they'll get a knuckle rap off the bosses in Japan if they mention Avid and Eucon!

Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## elpedro

5 hours today and no crash, changed the track color setting to default,as per Jaap's earlier post.sweet!


----------



## alanb

Rob Elliott said:


> What is this? My large template ALWAYS must be shut down 'completely' in task mgr. Are you saying this has been fixed with 10?




I'm not sure whether we're facing the same problem, but . . .

I'd been assembling the Mother of All Templates, using all disabled tracks, and discovered that Cubase silently corrupted the .cpr file when it crossed the line from from 1.99GB in size to 2.00GB.

_[were any of you other 'Templateers' able to build project files larger than 2GB? I still don't know whether this was a universal problem, or a 'just me' thing]_

- - - - -

Amazingly, a member of the dev team reached out to me via the Steinberg forum, in response to this thread that I started. I sent him crash dump files, successive iterations of my .cpr file (the last good one and the successor bad one), ProcMon logs, screencap videos, anything that I thought might help.

He said that he had pinpointed the problem, and that they were working on a fix......

The 9.5.40 update rolled out and, lo and behold, the v9.5.40 update got me over the 1.99GB threshold!!!

_[fireworks, confetti, orchestral fanfare, &c.]_

. . . and smack up against a new (3.98GB) maximum .cpr file size. It looks like my dream template file, were it complete-able, would probably come to about 6-7GB.....

_[sad trombone]_

I think that this is tied to the kind of kind of RIFF format used in the .cpr file structure (changing that would require a whole lotta re-tooling), though I'm reading up now on RF64 and its competitive formats, and I found an interesting reference online to a possible way of essentially concatenating 4GB files together to make a larger project file, which I will run past him to see whether it could eventually be implemented.

- - - - -

*ANYWAY, back to large templates.* One of the things that I pointed out to the dev team fellow was that:

while the *1.99GB* .cpr file iteration took *54 seconds* to load and *125 seconds* to unload . . .

. . . and my shiny new *2.00GB* .cpr file took *114 seconds* to load and *186 seconds* to unload . . .

. . . the *3.98GB* iteration (_viz._, the largest .cpr file that I — or, apparently, anyone — can now build) took *350 seconds* to load, and roughly _*27 MINUTES*_ to unload, though it did eventually unload completely and Cubase acted just fine when it was over (I sent him a desktop video capture documenting the whole thing).

So, it is possible that you don't _have_ to resort to Task Manager . . . it may just be that you aren't sufficiently patient..... 

- - - - -

*REGARDLESS*, in his last infrequent PM response to me, he wrote that (1) they have "solved the performance issue when loading or unloading such big file," (2) that the fix should come in "the next generation of Cubase," and that he "will try to add these changes to Cubase 9.5.50."

So . . . potentially good things to look forward to, there.

- - - - -

I'm extremely bummed about the current 4GB .cpr file size cap, but I'm heartened that it is being actively looked into (he wrote that they will "investigate how we could reduce the size of such project").

Regardless, it's a fairly amazing feeling when _one's own_ insurmountable workflow-destroying malfunction in a critically important program turns out to be (relatively) quickily fixable . . . and then actually *gets fixed*, in relatively short order, by a helpful and attentive dev person.

And I now know, first-hand, that the people who forum-shout (primarily on the Steinberg forum) that "Steinberg never listens to its customers," or words to that effect, generally don't know what the hell they're talking about.


----------



## Guy Rowland

Wow - a 2gb .cpr file boggles my mind. 6-7gb makes it shut down. One person's dream template is another person's pure horror. My startup template is I think about 18mb.

Interesting though that both of our approaches run up against brick walls with the coding, and happy to read they fixed yours, alanb. Hoping I'm about to discover they also fixed mine, even if it has taken 4 years to do it.


----------



## Manaberry

Can I expect any sales move from Steinberg for the Black Friday or I can dive right now and empty my wallet for the Pro version?
I heard Steinberg does only Summer Sales : /
(I can't be patient anymore..)


----------



## DynamicK

40% off upgrade/ update sale is only in June/ July. If this is your first purchase I don't think you will get a discount. As far as I remember, Steinberg doesn't do BF sales.


----------



## rollasoc

Guy Rowland said:


> Wow - a 2gb .cpr file boggles my mind.


Indeed
I get worried when my .cpr goes over 150MB. Looks like I don't need to worry!


----------



## Manaberry

DynamicK said:


> 40% off upgrade/ update sale is only in June/ July. If this is your first purchase I don't think you will get a discount. As far as I remember, Steinberg doesn't do BF sales.


Thanks! Will buy it today then


----------



## lucor

Manaberry said:


> Thanks! Will buy it today then


Don't forget that there is a crossgrade option, which should save you 220€.


----------



## lucor

@Guy Rowland and others: Did the issue in previous version with multi output instruments _always_ occur or just sometimes?
I just did a small test, where I loaded up a blank project, created a K5 instance with a random Patch (in this case the BWW Flute 2 Legato) and created 2 additional outputs so I had one for each mic position (Noise, Close & Room).
Then I saved the whole thing as a track preset, which loaded up totally fine in another project, with each output still correctly routed. I also disabled the instance, restarted C10 and re-enabled the instance, in which case everything was also still working.


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer

Reporting in for those interested in stability:
I had a 14h work day yesterday with a 2000 track template, most samples hosted in VEPro; synths and a few select samples in Cubase. Kontakt 5.8.0, latest VEPro, W10. Lots of Fabfilter, SoundToys, Kush and various other plugs. Upgraded from 9.5.4.

Tried just about every function I use on a daily basis - imports, exports, copying regions from other projects. Recorded tons of MIDI and audio. Did lots of tempo operations, range operations (adding and deleting time). 

- Everything seems rock solid.. I'm impressed! Let's hope it stays that way.. 
- GUI seems snappier and more responsive. Took a few minutes to get used to the new icons for tools etc, but I like the new ones. 
- Loading projects seems to take the same amount of time, but unloading seems a bit faster? Maybe I'm imagining this, haven't made a direct comparison. 
- New Edit Mode is fantastic. Such a great way to work with picture!


----------



## kavinsky

lucor said:


> @Guy Rowland and others: Did the issue in previous version with multi output instruments _always_ occur or just sometimes?
> I just did a small test, where I loaded up a blank project, created a K5 instance with a random Patch (in this case the BWW Flute 2 Legato) and created 2 additional outputs so I had one for each mic position (Noise, Close & Room).
> Then I saved the whole thing as a track preset, which loaded up totally fine in another project, with each output still correctly routed. I also disabled the instance, restarted C10 and re-enabled the instance, in which case everything was also still working.


it occurs 99% of the time for me.
its harder to reproduce in smaller projects 
I'm working on a repro right now and managed to do it in a small project with just 1 multiout track and no plugins


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau

In my disabled template, most of the tracks have 3 outputs (Close, Tree & Room) routed from Kontakt.
What happens quite often in Cubase 9.5 is when enabling a track, some of its ouputs are duplicated. For instance, I would have Close, Tree, Tree, Room, Room.


----------



## djburton

I haven't had much time to try v10, but the only annoyance so far is that when trying to open any of the 64-bit Vienna Ensemble Pro plug-ins, I get a blank white space below the header (where the "connect" control would normally be). The created thumbnail is the same. This makes it impossible to establish a connection with VE Pro server locally or on another machine. As I recall, the 64-bit instances of VE Pro are VST2. No other VST instruments are affected like this. This appears to be a GUI issue only as a project created in 9.5 opened in 10 shows the white space but the actual connection is intact.

Anybody else experiencing this and is there a known fix?

Posting this on the Cubase forum and on VI Control for broadest exposure.


----------



## Hywel

Jeremy Gillam said:


> I'm in the camp that would very much like to see the ability to freeze multiple tracks in one click in Cubase. Steinberg, if you're listening, please add this!


Me too please


----------



## richard kurek

djburton said:


> I haven't had much time to try v10, but the only annoyance so far is that when trying to open any of the 64-bit Vienna Ensemble Pro plug-ins, I get a blank white space below the header (where the "connect" control would normally be). The created thumbnail is the same. This makes it impossible to establish a connection with VE Pro server locally or on another machine. As I recall, the 64-bit instances of VE Pro are VST2. No other VST instruments are affected like this. This appears to be a GUI issue only as a project created in 9.5 opened in 10 shows the white space but the actual connection is intact.
> 
> Anybody else experiencing this and is there a known fix?
> 
> Posting this on the Cubase forum and on VI Control for broadest exposure.


i get blank screens on load up , another issue is in midi very buggy old project not in sync and when selecting track the editor doesnt show midi notes have to re select, shame thought they would have worked harder to get it right , back to 9.5 till its fixed


----------



## AllanH

Manaberry said:


> Can I expect any sales move from Steinberg for the Black Friday or I can dive right now and empty my wallet for the Pro version?
> I heard Steinberg does only Summer Sales : /
> (I can't be patient anymore..)



I got in on a cross-grade. That would be my recommendation and will typically save you 40% or so (if my recollection is correct).


----------



## AllanH

alanb said:


> I'd been assembling the Mother of All Templates ...



That's a template for grown-ups! I don't think I could even get to the 4GB limit even if I loaded all articulations of all instruments 

On a related note: I does seem like a Cubase .cpr only grows. My projects only get bigger, never smaller, even when I delete tracks/instruments. That's at least my not-well-tested(!) experience primarily with VST-type projects.


----------



## Manaberry

AllanH said:


> I got in on a cross-grade. That would be my recommendation and will typically save you 40% or so (if my recollection is correct).



Holy molly, I'm blind! I didn't see the cross-grade option. 
THANK YOU!


----------



## lucor

BTW big templates still need to get shut down through the task manager. You can see how at some point Cubase just gets stuck while unloading all the RAM and then the task manager is the only option.


----------



## InLight-Tone

alanb said:


> I'm not sure whether we're facing the same problem, but . . .
> 
> I'd been assembling the Mother of All Templates, using all disabled tracks, and discovered that Cubase silently corrupted the .cpr file when it crossed the line from from 1.99GB in size to 2.00GB.
> 
> _[were any of you other 'Templateers' able to build project files larger than 2GB? I still don't know whether this was a universal problem, or a 'just me' thing]_
> 
> - - - - -
> 
> Amazingly, a member of the dev team reached out to me via the Steinberg forum, in response to this thread that I started. I sent him crash dump files, successive iterations of my .cpr file (the last good one and the successor bad one), ProcMon logs, screencap videos, anything that I thought might help.
> 
> He said that he had pinpointed the problem, and that they were working on a fix......
> 
> The 9.5.40 update rolled out and, lo and behold, the v9.5.40 update got me over the 1.99GB threshold!!!
> 
> _[fireworks, confetti, orchestral fanfare, &c.]_
> 
> . . . and smack up against a new (3.98GB) maximum .cpr file size. It looks like my dream template file, were it complete-able, would probably come to about 6-7GB.....
> 
> _[sad trombone]_
> 
> I think that this is tied to the kind of kind of RIFF format used in the .cpr file structure (changing that would require a whole lotta re-tooling), though I'm reading up now on RF64 and its competitive formats, and I found an interesting reference online to a possible way of essentially concatenating 4GB files together to make a larger project file, which I will run past him to see whether it could eventually be implemented.
> 
> - - - - -
> 
> *ANYWAY, back to large templates.* One of the things that I pointed out to the dev team fellow was that:
> 
> while the *1.99GB* .cpr file iteration took *54 seconds* to load and *125 seconds* to unload . . .
> 
> . . . and my shiny new *2.00GB* .cpr file took *114 seconds* to load and *186 seconds* to unload . . .
> 
> . . . the *3.98GB* iteration (_viz._, the largest .cpr file that I — or, apparently, anyone — can now build) took *350 seconds* to load, and roughly _*27 MINUTES*_ to unload, though it did eventually unload completely and Cubase acted just fine when it was over (I sent him a desktop video capture documenting the whole thing).
> 
> So, it is possible that you don't _have_ to resort to Task Manager . . . it may just be that you aren't sufficiently patient.....
> 
> - - - - -
> 
> *REGARDLESS*, in his last infrequent PM response to me, he wrote that (1) they have "solved the performance issue when loading or unloading such big file," (2) that the fix should come in "the next generation of Cubase," and that he "will try to add these changes to Cubase 9.5.50."
> 
> So . . . potentially good things to look forward to, there.
> 
> - - - - -
> 
> I'm extremely bummed about the current 4GB .cpr file size cap, but I'm heartened that it is being actively looked into (he wrote that they will "investigate how we could reduce the size of such project").
> 
> Regardless, it's a fairly amazing feeling when _one's own_ insurmountable workflow-destroying malfunction in a critically important program turns out to be (relatively) quickily fixable . . . and then actually *gets fixed*, in relatively short order, by a helpful and attentive dev person.
> 
> And I now know, first-hand, that the people who forum-shout (primarily on the Steinberg forum) that "Steinberg never listens to its customers," or words to that effect, generally don't know what the hell they're talking about.


Holy hell man, what kind of track count do you have to add up those GB's?


----------



## jneebz

jononotbono said:


> (4136 tracks in my largest template)


HOLY SHITE


----------



## jononotbono

jneebz said:


> HOLY SHITE



It's all disabled. And track count is a moot point when using a touch screen and Macros to show and hide whatever I want, when I want.


----------



## LFO

I've logged about 10 hours with Cubase Pro v10 now and have actually really loved it. I am running on Windows 7 for context. Maybe it is just in my head, but everything seems faster, snappier, more fluid. I used to have some graphics issues like with the right click menu disappearing when rolling over icons. All this is fixed. I like the new style and the new colors. Someone suggested to use the default colors for tracks so I tried it and liked it. The program is overall easier on my eyes. Some more positives:
1. Preferences moved from v9.5 all came across (though I haven't looked at everything yet)
2. I have used auto align on a slew of vocal tracks and I have to say, the program does an *outstanding* job aligning them. Even with whispy, oohs and ahhs that I thought might be difficult, they are all aligned perfectly in almost every case. It saved me hours of editing! One caveat is that it doesn't seem to like audio events that are glued together. It simply will not allow glued events to be selected as reference or targets. My solution was to bounce the glued events. A bit of a pain, but better than doing everything manually.
3. Media Bay icons rock
4. I've not had the MIDI editor window size issue another user has had. (If we are actually doing the same thing.)
5. Variaudio is improved and the interface changes make things much easier.
6. I'm not seeing a difference in CPU usage, though I need to figure out how to use all 6 cores. I think I am only using 2 currently.
Obviously, the kind of work I've done so far is 80% audio related and vocals at that. However, the work I needed to do was done much more quickly than it would have been in v9.5 and Cubase never crashed or hiccuped.


----------



## Manaberry

jononotbono said:


> It's all disabled. And track count is a moot point when using a touch screen and Macros to show and hide whatever I want, when I want.





jneebz said:


> HOLY SHITE


----------



## J-M

jononotbono said:


> Hopefully I'll have time to have a play around tomorrow and I'll let you know (4136 tracks in my largest template) if no one else does first!



What the hell do you have in there mate? Everything you own?


----------



## InLight-Tone

jononotbono said:


> It's all disabled. And track count is a moot point when using a touch screen and Macros to show and hide whatever I want, when I want.


Just bought Pro 10, disabled template building time...


----------



## jononotbono

MrLinssi said:


> What the hell do you have in there mate? Everything you own?



As an example, every patch of Albion UIST is about 700 tracks (maybe more). Not sure, never counted them but it sure is nice to enable them in VEPro and just play, Render to audio and disable again.

I just keep adding to it between jobs. Did load of this stuff with Track Presets but I stopped when I realised routing isn't remembered so I lost interest in that.


----------



## djburton

richard kurek said:


> i get blank screens on load up , another issue is in midi very buggy old project not in sync and when selecting track the editor doesnt show midi notes have to re select, shame thought they would have worked harder to get it right , back to 9.5 till its fixed


In case anyone is following on this little issue, the problem is solved for now (by a helpful member over on the Cubase forum). Turns out that clicking on the arrow on the right of the GUI header and deselecting "always on top" restores the whole window. You can also re-save the snapshot and it will correct the thumbnail.

Thanks.


----------



## InLight-Tone

jononotbono said:


> As an example, every patch of Albion UIST is about 700 tracks (maybe more). Not sure, never counted them but it sure is nice to enable them in VEPro and just play, Render to audio and disable again.
> 
> I just keep adding to it between jobs. Did load of this stuff with Track Presets but I stopped when I realised routing isn't remembered so I lost interest in that.


With expression maps you could get that down to around 50 tracks or so


----------



## jononotbono

InLight-Tone said:


> With expression maps you could get that down to around 50 tracks or so



Yeah but can you actually read all the articulations in the key editor? And how do you have each patch with its own routing? Love the idea of expression maps but honestly, immediately seeing what everything is and being able to play whatever I want is good for me. And again, I can just show and hide anything very easily. If Cubase 10.5 (hint hint Steinberg) allow for the Articulations to be in a pop out window so I could have them on a dedicated screen I’d maybe think about it more


----------



## MarcusD

Possibly found a mixer GUI bug. Only very minor, when you hover over sections to scale the Faders the cursor changes (as it should) but if you use the arrow keys to maximize the width of the Faders and try to scale them, the cursor does not change graphic.


----------



## catsass

jononotbono said:


> 4136 tracks in my largest template





MrLinssi said:


> What the hell do you have in there mate? Everything you own?


I think he might be hiding something!
(using a touch screen and Macros)


----------



## MarcusD

@jononotbono Is there an android alternative to metagrid? Or is it exclusively IOS?


----------



## InLight-Tone

Well 


jononotbono said:


> Yeah but can you actually read all the articulations in the key editor? And how do you have each patch with its own routing? Love the idea of expression maps but honestly, immediately seeing what everything is and being able to play whatever I want is good for me. And again, I can just show and hide anything very easily. If Cubase 10.5 (hint hint Steinberg) allow for the Articulations to be in a pop out window so I could have them on a dedicated screen I’d maybe think about it more


Well using the All-in-ones patches there's like 8 articulations for Hi Strings Long Notes, 18 for Phrases (Atonal) 1 etc. They are easy to read if only looking at one patch at a time. I put each one of those on one track with an expression map to select and go through them. But then again, I'm allergic to VEPro and using Cubase Instrument tracks only. I find using midi tracks AND having a stereo pair from VEP unnecessarily complicated for sends, automation etc. 

The routings simple then, each enabled instance shows up as a stereo pair in the mixer. You don't see anything there until it's enabled, unlike using VEP where there are millions of audio tracks. It also makes automation easy and straightforward as well. Also if I want to try stacking and layering, I just duplicate a track, set the keyswitch and layer. Makes for less tracks in the end, but you seem to have that sorted out well though I'd like to see your touch control in a little more depth. You gotta do what works for you mate!


----------



## kavinsky

whitewasteland said:


> In my disabled template, most of the tracks have 3 outputs (Close, Tree & Room) routed from Kontakt.
> What happens quite often in Cubase 9.5 is when enabling a track, some of its ouputs are duplicated. For instance, I would have Close, Tree, Tree, Room, Room.


There you go
join the club https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=253&t=123873&p=759559#p672124


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau

kavinsky said:


> There you go
> join the club https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=253&t=123873&p=759559#p672124



Thanks man ! Hopefully a solution soon ?


----------



## kavinsky

whitewasteland said:


> Thanks man ! Hopefully a solution soon ?


we are all working on it. looks like steinberg is finally noticing us
leave a comment there if you can, more crowd - more attention


----------



## Chris Hurst

I’ve been dabbling with Cubase for a while (Logic user) and quite like this update.

From a personal perspective, I like the updated appearance and cosmetic features. The plugin thumbnails improve my user experience.


----------



## jneebz

kavinsky said:


> leave a comment there if you can, more crowd - more attention


Done.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau

kavinsky said:


> we are all working on it. looks like steinberg is finally noticing us
> leave a comment there if you can, more crowd - more attention



It's getting late here, but I'll drop a comment first thing in the morning !


----------



## EgM

Speaking of leaving comments...

USD$ to CAD$ is 1.31470 (11:05pm EST Nov 16, 2018)

NOT *1.50*!

Fix your store Steinberg, please.


----------



## foxby

This is so true; the rate conversion is so awkward interpreted !


----------



## dzilizzi

I sometimes think we are better off if they let us do the conversion. My credit card doesn't charge a fee. I'm guessing the difference is either a fee or a cushion in case of changes. It is annoying.


----------



## EgM

dzilizzi said:


> I sometimes think we are better off if they let us do the conversion. My credit card doesn't charge a fee. I'm guessing the difference is either a fee or a cushion in case of changes. It is annoying.



Your card usually adds 3 to 4% on that rate, which is still better than 1.5.

I know it's not much (for the update) but still, it's a matter of principle to me. I KNOW 99 USD is not 150 CAD$ and it's insulting.

They're making it as if we're converting EUR to CAD...






The correct rate for USD to CAD would be:


----------



## EgM

I have no problems paying Steinberg for their work which is equal to 99 USD, but that extra 18$ to me feels like fishing unto naive people who don't know what the real exchange is. I will GLADLY pay 99 USD for this upgrade, but to ask me another 18 bucks for no reason whatsoever but just thinking I will not notice it is greedy.

I know this is AskNet dealing for payment, but at the moment there are no other online sellers offering 9.5 to 10.

Yes, it's only 18 bucks, it's a matter of principle.


----------



## ChazC

EgM said:


> I have no problems paying Steinberg for their work which is equal to 99 USD, but that extra 18$ to me feels like fishing unto naive people who don't know what the real exchange is. I will GLADLY pay 99 USD for this upgrade, but to ask me another 18 bucks for no reason whatsoever but just thinking I will not notice it is greedy.
> 
> I know this is AskNet dealing for payment, but at the moment there are no other online sellers offering 9.5 to 10.
> 
> Yes, it's only 18 bucks, it's a matter of principle.



Same deal in Australia - 99USD = 135AUD but we have to pay 149AUD in the Steinberg store. It really grinds my gears tbh.


----------



## dzilizzi

No, my card has no foreign exchange fees which is why I use it when buying in Euros or pounds. And I make sure it does the exchange and not paypal. The seller does pay fees to accept credit cards and this is usually included in the cost of the product. 

But I understand the frustration. It is the same I feel when I get charged VAT. And this is getting off subject.


----------



## elpedro

ChazC said:


> Same deal in Australia - 99USD = 135AUD but we have to pay 149AUD in the Steinberg store. It really grinds my gears tbh.


Yup same here. I wonder if that is the GST though.


----------



## ChazC

elpedro said:


> Yup same here. I wonder if that is the GST though.



Well if it is it should specify really. EBay always says the price then +10% GST. Other sites also specify whether the extra GST is included or not.

Now, whether we should actually be paying GST on small value foreign transactions is a whole different kettle of bananas... a lot of overseas companies I deal with aren’t bothering to add it - apparently the Aus government can’t enforce it and I’ve never had anything held or received an invoice for the extra 10% from customs.


----------



## Themisto

I think the UI in 10 has more contrast than 9.5, I have reduced vision and it seems a lot brighter and easier to read for me on a 2017 iMac.


----------



## elpedro

ChazC said:


> Well if it is it should specify really. EBay always says the price then +10% GST. Other sites also specify whether the extra GST is included or not.
> 
> Now, whether we should actually be paying GST on small value foreign transactions is a whole different





ChazC said:


> Well if it is it should specify really. EBay always says the price then +10% GST. Other sites also specify whether the extra GST is included or not.
> 
> Now, whether we should actually be paying GST on small value foreign transactions is a whole different kettle of bananas... a lot of overseas companies I deal with aren’t bothering to add it - apparently the Aus government can’t enforce it and I’ve never had anything held or received an invoice for the extra 10% from customs.


I just checked my invoice, and the amount of GST included was $13.55. I have paid GST on quite a few VST instruments this year. Thanks government!


----------



## EgM

elpedro said:


> Yup same here. I wonder if that is the GST though.



They have no right to charge GST if they have no businesses in that country.


----------



## Guy Rowland

Finally have installed Cubase 10 Pro on my Windows 10 machine. It does not load a single C 9.0 project of mine, nor the bare bones template I base everything on. It does not even generate Crash Dumps.

And that, for now, is the end of me and Cubase 10. Money not terribly well spent.

EDIT - read on, found the fix.


----------



## MarcusD

Guy Rowland said:


> Finally have installed Cubase 10 Pro on my Windows 10 machine. It does not load a single C 9.0 project of mine, nor the bare bones template I base everything on. It does not even generate Crash Dumps.
> 
> And that, for now, is the end of me and Cubase 10. Money not terribly well spent.



Strange. Mine worked perfectly fine and remembered all my settings too. Out of curiosity are you installing it to your OS drive or a separate location? 

I noticed when installing to a different drive, cubase still remembers to scan the roaming folder on the OS drive which contains stuff like templates and settings.

Maybe check to see if your settings are still there. Might save some heart ache. C 》username 》AppData 》Roaming 》Steinberg ( bunch of folders in here )


----------



## Guy Rowland

Found it Marcus - it threw up at my Clariphonic plugin, part of my core template. Found out I was on an older version which it obviously strongly objected to, update it to 1.1.1 and now things loading normally. Phew.


----------



## MarcusD

Guy Rowland said:


> Found it Marcus - it threw up at my Clariphonic plugin, part of my core template. Found out I was on an older version which it obviously strongly objected to, update it to 1.1.1 and now things loading normally. Phew.



Glad you got it sorted! Would have been real crap if your lost your settings :\


----------



## germancomponist

Guy Rowland said:


> Finally have installed Cubase 10 Pro on my Windows 10 machine. It does not load a single C 9.0 project of mine, nor the bare bones template I base everything on. It does not even generate Crash Dumps.
> 
> And that, for now, is the end of me and Cubase 10. Money not terribly well spent.


Hey Guy, you got it sorted, so please make it clear in this post, too.


----------



## Guy Rowland

Well I did spell it out 2 posts later, but added a "read on" to that original post for you 

Spent a morning with it. So far the good and the bad is much as I expected - time align and variaudio definite highlights and seem to work very nicely. Most of the other changes I'm none too thrilled about so far, although to my slight surprise I think I might like both the pictures in the media tab for plugins and the drag and drop. While I think its pretty pointless for VSTi's - the Add Track dialogue has options for routing that make it quicker in practice to do it the old fashioned way - drag and dropping fx to sends is really rather slick, as it creates both the send and appends the FX to the FX channels. I'm thinking that means I'll likely keep less effects cluttering up my template, as its so quick now to add them. And the pictures.... well, I'm old, I get confused with the thousands of variations of compressors, pictures might actually help!

I'm on a 7820X which is 8 cores, so in theory my performance is increased by 12% in C10 v C9, which was limited to 7. In practice that feels plausible - I tried a very intensive project with gazillions of soft synths, and while the CPU was still sky high, it was playing on the same settings without break up.

Right now it does feel like a first version though. I'm not hugely thrilled by the new design, and things like the metronome vanishing from the Transport Bar (and no way to bring it back) just look plain dumb, and of course there's that Track Archives / Disabled Multichannel Tracks bug still very much there. If they make good on their promise to fix that, and squish all the other first release bugs, C10 will represent a significant step forward. Right now, I'd headline it as "promising".


----------



## MarcusD

Guy Rowland said:


> things like the metronome vanishing from the Transport Bar (and no way to bring it back)



It's still there. Just keep clicking the 3 dots next to it to expand x-amount of times. Or do you mean the pop up Transport?


----------



## Guy Rowland

MarcusD said:


> It's still there. Just keep clicking the 3 dots next to it to expand x-amount of times. Or do you mean the pop up Transport?



The pop up transport. Apparently its a known error.


----------



## dgburns

EgM said:


> They have no right to charge GST if they have no businesses in that country.



Well that might be, but Native Instruments now charge HST on online purchases. I think CRA has made a push to collect online tax. In the case of NI, they have an LA office, not a Canadian one, and still remit to CRA.
But HST should be itemized on the invoice, so the Canadian conversion issue you will see might be for another reason.


----------



## Markus Kohlprath

jononotbono said:


> Yeah but can you actually read all the articulations in the key editor? And how do you have each patch with its own routing? Love the idea of expression maps but honestly, immediately seeing what everything is and being able to play whatever I want is good for me. And again, I can just show and hide anything very easily. If Cubase 10.5 (hint hint Steinberg) allow for the Articulations to be in a pop out window so I could have them on a dedicated screen I’d maybe think about it more


This is already there if you store exprmap articulations as attributes, which I do exclusively. Then you just select a midi event and can open up the popup window on top of the key editor where you find your articulations in the order you set them up and with the names you gave to them. I cannot think of anything that is faster.


----------



## Guy Rowland

For anyone with a vested interest in the soap opera that is CAN 13042 - the bug with disabled multichannel tracks and track archives - I've produced a little test zip for C10 users to hopefully pass along to Steinberg to help them track it down. Details here on the relevant Steinberg Issues thread - https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=253&t=123873&p=794661#p794661


----------



## Pablocrespo

Markus Kohlprath said:


> This is already there if you store exprmap articulations as attributes, which I do exclusively. Then you just select a midi event and can open up the popup window on top of the key editor where you find your articulations in the order you set them up and with the names you gave to them. I cannot think of anything that is faster.



And I use dtouch with a touch screen. It can record mouse movements, so I have standarized exp map buttons in my touchscreen. 

You can select several midi events in several tracks, open the key editor with all of them together and go: let’s see how this sound staccato, maybe portato. 

Not using the mouse at all


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

A word of WARNING as of Nov, 18th 2018. I did work on a new track in Cubase 10, saved it and can not open the track again without cubase crashing loading the track. Cubase 10 loads normally when I open an empty project.


----------



## madfloyd

Thorsten Meyer said:


> A word of WARNING as of Nov, 18th 2018. I did work on a new track in Cubase 10, saved it and can not open the track again without cubase crashing loading the track. Cubase 10 loads normally when I open an empty project.



Yikes!


----------



## Markus Kohlprath

Pablocrespo said:


> And I use dtouch with a touch screen. It can record mouse movements, so I have standarized exp map buttons in my touchscreen.
> 
> You can select several midi events in several tracks, open the key editor with all of them together and go: let’s see how this sound staccato, maybe portato.
> 
> Not using the mouse at all


Don’t know about dtouch but sounds interesting. I have my buttons set up in lemur.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

Thorsten Meyer said:


> A word of WARNING as of Nov, 18th 2018. I did work on a new track in Cubase 10, saved it and can not open the track again without Cubase crashing loading the track. Cubase 10 loads normally when I open an empty project.



Off course the project can also not be opened in Cubase 9.5


----------



## jamwerks

Thorsten Meyer said:


> Off course the project can also not be opened in Cubase 9.5


Could be one of the plugs in causing the problem. You can move them all out of the root folder where you keep them, then try launching the project!


----------



## Pablocrespo

Markus Kohlprath said:


> Don’t know about dtouch but sounds interesting. I have my buttons set up in lemur.



The thing about dtouch is that it lives in windows so it can do lots of things like mouse recording, etc. I have made lots of macros that would be impossible in cubase. And you can use any touchscreen. I have two side be side with a 44 channel mixers. 

But let’s keep this thread on Cubase 10


----------



## dgburns

Thorsten Meyer said:


> Off course the project can also not be opened in Cubase 9.5



Sounds like I’d do the Old remove plugins routine- you know the drill, remove all plugins, launch and open CB. Iterate the process till the offending plugin(s) are found. Repeat process by halves, half plugins back in, then the other half. You’ve now have eliminated half of the plugins. From the collection of half the vst’s that crash the app, do the same.

For some reason on my system, Virus TI and Moog Sub37 do not co-exist. I get hard crashes, so I had to resort to using the Virus in midi only, no USB.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

jamwerks said:


> Could be one of the plugs in causing the problem. You can move them all out of the root folder where you keep them, then try launching the project!



I would do that if Cubase crashes when loading, I can load Cubase, it does scan all plugins. 

It is just that a project I saved yesterday and as well as the autosaved the backup of the project crashes Cubase 10 (and 9.5)


----------



## Guy Rowland

dgburns said:


> Sounds like I’d do the Old remove plugins routine- you know the drill, remove all plugins, launch and open CB. Iterate the process till the offending plugin(s) are found. Repeat process by halves, half plugins back in, then the other half. You’ve now have eliminated half of the plugins. From the collection of half the vst’s that crash the app, do the same.



I do a similar thing but import the problem project into a black project chunks of tracks at a time, which is a bit less intrusive and hopefully quicker. That said if the problem is on a group or effect track, you can't import those. Good luck, scary times.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

dgburns said:


> Sounds like I’d do the Old remove plugins routine- you know the drill, remove all plugins, launch and open CB. Iterate the process till the offending plugin(s) are found. Repeat process by halves, half plugins back in, then the other half. You’ve now have eliminated half of the plugins. From the collection of half the vst’s that crash the app, do the same.
> 
> For some reason on my system, Virus TI and Moog Sub37 do not co-exist. I get hard crashes, so I had to resort to using the Virus in midi only, no USB.



I did use Cubase 10 for a new project since launch, the in Cubase 10 saved a project from yesterday does crash Cubase 10 and 9.5 when loading it. 

When I load Cubase 10 with an empty project all is fine. The project is "just" lost.


----------



## Guy Rowland

Thorsten Meyer said:


> I did use Cubase 10 for a new project since launch, the in Cubase 10 saved a project from yesterday does crash Cubase 10 and 9.5 when loading it.
> 
> When I load Cubase 10 with an empty project all is fine. The project is "just" lost.



I may have been unclear - I meant that you can try to import the tracks into a black C10 project using File/Import/Tracks From Project to either recover the project or isolate a problem plugin.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

Guy Rowland said:


> I may have been unclear - I meant that you can try to import the tracks into a black C10 project using File/Import/Tracks From Project to either recover the project or isolate a problem plugin.




Good idea Results:

Importing all the tracks: Crash
Importing all Kontakt tracks: Crash
Importing Repro5 tracks (2): Crash
Importing one Kontakt track: Crash

No options left on this route I guess.

I did open the project while another project was loaded and did make it active: Crash
I did open the project while another project was loaded and did NOT make it active: MIDI DATA loaded, mix and channel settings and mastering plus all instruments loaded gone. Making the project active causes Cubase to crash.
AT least I could export the midi, rest (50% work ) is gone however


----------



## Guy Rowland

Wow, horrifying - that's a seriously corrupted project. If I were you I'd put in a support case and send them the .cpr, the fear of this happening again is pretty overwhelming. The fact even the .baks are corrupted is particularly horrendous.


----------



## Rob Elliott

This is horrifying. I haven't seen this myself but making me wonder if when this next feature starts in 3-4 weeks I should stay in 9.5 for that? I do like many of the workflow features but stability is the MOST important thing when hair is on fire.  9.5 for me (W7) is just SO stable - perhaps the best of I have seen!


----------



## madfloyd

Sounds like that particular project file simply got corrupted somehow. I've had that happen to me with Studio One on occasion. Cubase makes many .bak files, did you not have one?


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

madfloyd said:


> Sounds like that particular project file simply got corrupted somehow. I've had that happen to me with Studio One on occasion. Cubase makes many .bak files, did you not have one?



The .bak file was saved and crashes as well


----------



## emasters

Not an expert here with Cubase crashes. But in the past when I've had issues with Cubase crashing, I've started by moving the entire preferences folder (on OS X). If it starts up after rebuilding it's preferences files, then I move the prior Preferences file back and selectively remove files until I find the issue. May not be applicable here, but it's helped me in the past. Very curious to see what you find as I'm now using Cubase 10, as well.


----------



## jamwerks

Try opening it without any plugs. Sounds to me like that might be the issue.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

emasters said:


> Not an expert here with Cubase crashes. But in the past when I've had issues with Cubase crashing, I've started by moving the entire preferences folder (on OS X). If it starts up after rebuilding it's preferences files, then I move the prior Preferences file back and selectively remove files until I find the issue. May not be applicable here, but it's helped me in the past. Very curious to see what you find as I'm now using Cubase 10, as well.


I did remove the Cubase 10 preference files and the issue did not go away


----------



## germancomponist

Are u the only one with this issue? If, then there must be a bug in your system ...., hm .... .


----------



## simmo75

Thorsten Meyer said:


> A word of WARNING as of Nov, 18th 2018. I did work on a new track in Cubase 10, saved it and can not open the track again without cubase crashing loading the track. Cubase 10 loads normally when I open an empty project.


I'm having exactly the same problem here, I wrote a song in Cubase 10 yesterday, now I cannot open it without Cubase crashing, every time. I'm thinking it maybe a Komplete Kontrol issue but not 100%. I'm on Mac, High Sierra.


----------



## germancomponist

Strange ...., but I bet there is a solution


----------



## C-Wave

Thorsten Meyer said:


> I did remove the Cubase 10 preference files and the issue did not go away


I looked at all your posts here. Don’t see you mention your platform, which OS, which version, etc.. thanks.


----------



## MarcusD

Hmm, try moving your plugins out then running Cubase in safe mode or try different comparability mode.

Another thing to try would be to manually copy the project to a different location, rename the .cpr and see if it opens.

Not saying its going to fix anything, but worth a try.

EDIT: found this article on steinbergs site. https://helpcenter.steinberg.de/hc/...ing-tracks-loading-projects-and-other-actions


----------



## MarcusD

While im thinking about it, last ditch resort (depending on how much you trust people on the internet) would be to zip the project and send it some one, get them to open the .cpr and save a new version and send it back to you.


----------



## jononotbono

Thorsten Meyer said:


> I did remove the Cubase 10 preference files and the issue did not go away



Have you reported this to Steinberg?


----------



## Manaberry

simmo75 said:


> I'm having exactly the same problem here, I wrote a song in Cubase 10 yesterday, now I cannot open it without Cubase crashing, every time. I'm thinking it maybe a Komplete Kontrol issue but not 100%. I'm on Mac, High Sierra.


I would recommend to not use Komplete Kontrol instrument rack at all. It's Kontakt wrapped in KK, I had some projects lost/corrupted because of that in Live 10.


----------



## Guy Rowland

MarcusD said:


> EDIT: found this article on steinbergs site. https://helpcenter.steinberg.de/hc/...ing-tracks-loading-projects-and-other-actions



Wow, forgot to recommend this. Hoping for Thorsten's sake it's this!


----------



## simmo75

I tried removing the Project files & track color thing too but still nothing. I've reported it to Steinberg.
Pretty disappointed, I was loving Cubase 10, didn't have a single problem until I closed the project.


----------



## chrisphan

If you suspect a certain instrument is causing the problem, you can try:
1. Open an empty project
2. Open the corrupted project, but DON'T activate it
3. Select the suspicious tracks, remove them
4. Activate the project. If it loads normally, then your guess is right


----------



## greggybud

Thorsten Meyer said:


> I did remove the Cubase 10 preference files and the issue did not go away



Start in Cubase safe mode.
Did you hide or temporarily change your prior Cubase 9.5, 9, 8.5 etc preference folders, then install C10? This way it's not possible for C10 to rely on any prior preferences. Once all the old preference folders are hiden or changed, then trash your C10 preferences, and then let C10 re-build.

" Results:
Importing all the tracks: Crash
Importing all Kontakt tracks: Crash
Importing Repro5 tracks (2): Crash
Importing one Kontakt track: Crash

No options left on this route I guess."

What about importing via export/import, just 1 midi track instead of all of them at the same time? If no crash then open another one....

Good luck. When it's resolved please post the problem and solution.


----------



## Manaberry

Just installed Cubase 10, been playing around for two hours..
It seems I can't rename automation tracks.. it's completely ridiculous.


----------



## brenneisen

Manaberry said:


> It seems I can't rename automation tracks.. it's completely ridiculous.



it's completely default on all daws (?!)

do you know any that can?


----------



## Manaberry

brenneisen said:


> it's completely default on all daws (?!)
> 
> do you know any that can?



Sure! I used to map all the CC to a rack into Ableton Live, with custom names. Cubase change all the CC at the same time also, but I can't rename anything. It's just look like "MIDI Channel:All CC..."


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

MarcusD said:


> Hmm, try moving your plugins out then running Cubase in safe mode or try different comparability mode.
> 
> Another thing to try would be to manually copy the project to a different location, rename the .cpr and see if it opens.
> 
> Not saying its going to fix anything, but worth a try.
> 
> EDIT: found this article on steinbergs site. https://helpcenter.steinberg.de/hc/...ing-tracks-loading-projects-and-other-actions



I tried the suggested fix below, it did not help

*Cubase 10: Possible crash after creating tracks, loading projects and other actions*


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

jononotbono said:


> Have you reported this to Steinberg?


yes, I did contact support yesterday, waiting for an answer


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

chrisphan said:


> If you suspect a certain instrument is causing the problem, you can try:
> 1. Open an empty project
> 2. Open the corrupted project, but DON'T activate it
> 3. Select the suspicious tracks, remove them
> 4. Activate the project. If it loads normally, then your guess is right



Tried that one, did not help.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

I did manage to load the project late last night, I did save it and also remove effects. The cleaned up and normal version saved yesterday night did no longer load this morning. Something is really wrong with my installation of Cubase as such or Cubase 10 directly. I look forward to a response from the Steinberg support team to the issued ticket.


----------



## AllanH

I've now had two days with Cubase 10, and overall it works well. It seems fast and stable, but it does look like a few things might be broken, or at least different, for me. For instance, I cannot make "follow" (the f-key) work no matter what I do.


----------



## AlexRuger

Manaberry said:


> Sure! I used to map all the CC to a rack into Ableton Live, with custom names. Cubase change all the CC at the same time also, but I can't rename anything. It's just look like "MIDI Channel:All CC..."



Okay, are you talking about MIDI CC's, or automation lanes? These are two different things. There isn't a single DAW that I know of where you can give automation lanes custom names (not sure why you'd want to, either).


----------



## MarcusD

Sorry to hear youre still having no luck @Thorsten Meyer

The only thing left to try would be to move all of your settings from the roaming folder (if youre on win) and any other possible locations.

Completely uninstall cubase and then do a reg edit to delete any hidden folders that are still kept after uninstall. Normally when you uninstall something there are still left overs in the reg (same for plugins) so a fresh install might not be 100% clean.

Reboot after deleting the reg files, re-install cubase and then put your settings back into the folders.

I wouldnt advise doing this because you have to be careful and make sure you back up settings . But If it worked it might give a clue to the problem. Possibly cubase isn't installing over files correctly? I really dont know...

Really strange bug though. Hope they get back to you soon!


----------



## Gzu

Hello everyone.

Templates also doesn't work.
I've tried to load a template made with Cubase 9.5 and it crashes in Cubase 10.
First time this happens.
I will continue using Cubase 9.5 , until Steinberg address Cubase 10 Crash problem.


----------



## Manaberry

AlexRuger said:


> Okay, are you talking about MIDI CC's, or automation lanes? These are two different things. There isn't a single DAW that I know of where you can give automation lanes custom names (not sure why you'd want to, either).



It was a bit confused my bad.
Here is a screen of Cubase and Ableton. One is way more easy to see what lane I'm tweaking.


----------



## brenneisen

Manaberry said:


> Here is a screen of Cubase and Ableton. One is way more easy to see what lane I'm tweaking.



are you using macro controls?


----------



## AllanH

Gzu said:


> Hello everyone.
> Templates also doesn't work.
> I've tried to load a template made with Cubase 9.5 and it crashes in Cubase 10.
> First time this happens.
> I will continue using Cubase 9.5 , until Steinberg address Cubase 10 Crash problem.


I think there is something about the install on Windows that leaves part of Cubase 9.5 "in charge". FWIW, I've worked on an existing 9.5 template and saved as a 10 template - no problems.

Interestingly, I cannot make Cubase 10 the default app for .cpr files. My guess is that Cubase 10 is referring partly to 9.5 functionality and/or locations. That is what is causing all the crashing and mess for some.

No crashes for me (knock .....)


----------



## MarcusD

AllanH said:


> I think there is something about the install on Windows that leaves part of Cubase 9.5 "in charge". FWIW, I've worked on an existing 9.5 template and saved as a 10 template - no problems.
> 
> Interestingly, I cannot make Cubase 10 the default app for .cpr files. My guess is that Cubase 10 is referring partly to 9.5 functionality and/or locations. That is what is causing all the crashing and mess for some.
> 
> No crashes for me (knock .....)



Could be possible the registry has got corrupt from c10. Might explain some of the problems? Interesting.


----------



## emasters

Gzu said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Templates also doesn't work.
> I've tried to load a template made with Cubase 9.5 and it crashes in Cubase 10.
> First time this happens.
> I will continue using Cubase 9.5 , until Steinberg address Cubase 10 Crash problem.



On High Sierra, 9.5 templates loaded up fine and re-saved with changes, as expected. Hmmm...


----------



## HelixK

All sorts of crashes here reported to Steinberg 4 days ago and no response whatsoever. I'm sticking to 9.5 until they iron out the bugs. What a mess, I requested a refund as its still under 14 days


----------



## greggybud

Gzu said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Templates also doesn't work.
> I've tried to load a template made with Cubase 9.5 and it crashes in Cubase 10.
> First time this happens.
> I will continue using Cubase 9.5 , until Steinberg address Cubase 10 Crash problem.



What is your OS? I'm on Windows 7 with no template bugs, but mine are always quite basic.
Have you saved your template as a .cpr? Then close C10, load the .cpr directly (no steinberg hub) and does it work? What does your template consist of? If the template that was saved as a .cpr doesn't work, can you upload it for others here to open?



Gzu said:


> I look forward to a response from the Steinberg support team to the issued ticket.


I'm guessing they are swamped. Is direct phone an option? Type of support has always been dependent on your country. I'm glad USA has phone as well as ticket.



AllanH said:


> Interestingly, I cannot make Cubase 10 the default app for .cpr files. My guess is that Cubase 10 is referring partly to 9.5 functionality and/or locations. That is what is causing all the crashing and mess for some.



Through out all the alphas and betas, making the C10 .cpr default instead of C9.5 was a problem for myself as well as others, but not everyone.

I'll assume you have done the normal "open with" Windows stuff with no luck?

This may or may not be a Steinberg issue. It could also be a Windows 7 problem. Have you googled the issue of wrong versions opening?

In the meantime, a work around is to open the Steinberg hub, then at the bottom use the button...I think its called "open other".


----------



## Guy Rowland

Gzu said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Templates also doesn't work.
> I've tried to load a template made with Cubase 9.5 and it crashes in Cubase 10.
> First time this happens.
> I will continue using Cubase 9.5 , until Steinberg address Cubase 10 Crash problem.



This sounds like a plugin problem. Many of us have had a plugin fine in 9.x that makes 10 crash spectacularly. You should be able to track it down with a little patience. In my case it was Clariphonic - updated that plug and everything now loads normally, from template or otherwise


----------



## AllanH

greggybud said:


> Through out all the alphas and betas, making the C10 .cpr default instead of C9.5 was a problem for myself as well as others, but not everyone.
> 
> I'll assume you have done the normal "open with" Windows stuff with no luck?
> 
> This may or may not be a Steinberg issue. It could also be a Windows 7 problem. Have you googled the issue of wrong versions opening?



Just to clarify: I've used control panel to attempt to set the default app based on extension (I can set Cubase 10, but it stays at Cubase 9.5). I've done Open With ... and set new default app. Nothing sticks. I'm on Windows 10. I've run Control panel as "pure" Admin, so it's either a Win10 issue only affecting Cubase 10, or Cubase 10 is somehow not correctly accepting the association. I'm so used to just double-clicking on the .cpr file that I'm going for Regedit next.


----------



## wbacer

Anyone have an issue with Cubase and VEPro after installing Cubase 10?
I was running Cubase 9.5 on my Mac / Sierra with VEPro on my PC / Windows 10 with no issues.
After installing Cubase 10 all I get is pops and clicks and the real-time peak meter is slamming the upper limit even when sitting idle. Now it doesn't matter if I'm running Cubase 9.5 or 10 the same thing happens. My system is now unusable. It appears that installing 10 has effected the performance of 9.5. Is there anyway to uninstall 10? 
Any advise would be greatly appreciated. Thanks :-(


----------



## wbacer

Did a google search and found the following which explains how to remove everything Cubase / Steinberg from my Mac. I trashed everything on the list and then using the Steinberg Download Assistant, reinstalled Cubase 9.5.0. Cubase 10 is now totally gone...I hope!!!

https://www.steinberg.net/en/suppor...how-do-i-uninstall-an-application-completely/ 

But no help, the real-time peak meter, even at idle, is still slamming the upper limit. What the hell, I didn't change anything else and it all worked before the Cubase 10 fiasco.
Setting the buffer all the way to 2048 does not help.
Anyone else experience problems with the real-time peak meter going totally crazy?
Any solutions?


----------



## rgames

wbacer said:


> Did a google search and found the following which explains how to remove everything Cubase / Steinberg from my Mac. I trashed everything on the list and then using the Steinberg Download Assistant, reinstalled Cubase 9.5.0. Cubase 10 is now totally gone...I hope!!!
> 
> https://www.steinberg.net/en/suppor...how-do-i-uninstall-an-application-completely/
> 
> But no help, the real-time peak meter, even at idle, is still slamming the upper limit. What the hell, I didn't change anything else and it all worked before the Cubase 10 fiasco.
> Setting the buffer all the way to 2048 does not help.
> Anyone else experience problems with the real-time peak meter going totally crazy?
> Any solutions?


I had the exact same problem - I installed CB10 and got awful pops/clicks/dropouts when I first ran it. So I loaded up 9.0.40 and it also gave me horrible performance.

Here's where it got confusing: I did a reboot and when I did I got a notification that Windows had done some updates and needed to do more. I regularly get dropouts when it's doing its annoying update thing so I thought the audio problems were related to the Win10 update. But when I rebooted the problem remained. So I also uninstalled CB10 and, as you observed, the horrible performance persisted. So I assumed it was related to the Win10 update that happened at the same time. I spent about an entire day messing with drivers and other settings and never figured it out. I had to wipe that machine and start over. In the end I lost about 2.5 days.

I never figured out if it was CB10 or the Win10 update but everything is back to normal and I haven't re-installed CB10 yet...

rgames

_[EDIT] I was on 9.0.40, not 9.5_


----------



## jneebz

rgames said:


> I had to wipe that machine and start over. In the end I lost about 2.5 days.


Holy crap. So holding off on Cubase 10 for awhile...geesh sorry you had to go through that. Thanks for posting though!


----------



## JPComposer

Cubase 10 doesn't seem to want to reliably send patch changes back to Lemur without me continually quitting and restarting it. Not a major problem like some are having, but serious enough when you've put a lot of time into setting it up. Back to 9.5. I'll try again after the next maintenance update.


----------



## Blakus

Cubase 10 on Windows 10 working well here over the last few days. Performance seems identical as 9.5 on my system with large templates and demanding projects.


----------



## Erik

Hi,

In due course I'll use a new PC with great specs, after 10 years having used the current one.
Enough CPU, RAM etc.. It will be Win 10. Look forward of course.

At the moment I use Cubase 7.5, it worked fine here until now, well, usually.
The new PC offers possibilties for update software of course, so the update to C10 is obvious, it will benefit from more cores etc..

But.......I read so many contradictory messages here, can someone advise me?
Anyone with experience in opening 7.5 projects into C10?

Thanks in advance.
Erik


----------



## Kony

Erik said:


> Anyone with experience in opening 7.5 projects into C10?


I haven't but I would advise that you keep 7.5 installed and use that for your 7.5 projects in case of any problems with 10


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

An update after Steinberg Support has started to work on the Cubase Pro 10 crashes

So far we nailed the issue down to Ozone Advanced 8. However, I am not saying that Ozone 8 is broken with Cubase 10 as I can load even crashing projects with a chance of 75% if I do some jumping through hoops in Cubase beforehand. Other projects with Ozone 8 included don't crash.

I did send all the information to the support team and wait for their response.


----------



## rgames

jneebz said:


> Holy crap. So holding off on Cubase 10 for awhile...geesh sorry you had to go through that. Thanks for posting though!


To be clear - I'm not sure if it was the Win10 update or the CB10 install. They both happened at the same time (one by my direction, one by Microsoft's direction) and the problems started afterwards.

rgames


----------



## jonathanwright

After a few days working with C10 on High Sierra, overall I like it. 

It's without a doubt the most stable version I've used for years (no crashes at all - normally I'd have at least one a day) and the UI is _far_ more responsive. I like the drag and drop approach they're slowly implementing from Studio One.

My main annoyance is the ludicrously lengthy Media Bay scan on startup. Every single time it takes around 5 minutes, I can't use any presets or access my audio files in that time.

I _think_ I've found the issue is related to plugin presets in foreign formats. It takes forever to process UHE and Fabfilter native presets, and also stumbles on .aupresets I use in Logic. It's either not ignoring them, or not tagging them to be ignored in future scans. Removing those folders makes the scan almost instant.


----------



## whiskers

samplestuff said:


> Yes. As long as you have 7 currently and upgrade it now or after the release date of 10, you will get the bump to 10 for free.


Any idea when this ends? I'll not be able to activate my 7.5 version until Sunday. Hopefully it's good until then


----------



## EgM

I was so looking forward to Cubase 10, but reading all these comments, I have to wait on this... Especially if the right click tools is gone! (I mean the arrow, draw, etc)


----------



## richardt4520

I've used it daily for hours since the release date without a single crash on Windows 7. Woohoo!! I'm sure the next project i open will lockup just because i opened my mouth. Lol


----------



## jneebz

EgM said:


> Especially if the right click tools is gone! (I mean the arrow, draw, etc)


Seriously? Who thought that was a good idea? That is like 2nd nature for my workflow, dangit...


----------



## EgM

richardt4520 said:


> I've used it daily for hours since the release date without a single crash on Windows 7. Woohoo!! I'm sure the next project i open will lockup just because i opened my mouth. Lol



Haha 

What kind of work do you do? 300 midi tracks? 300 midi tracks under VEP, standard band recordings?


----------



## EgM

jneebz said:


> Seriously? Who thought that was a good idea? That is like 2nd nature for my workflow, dangit...



Right click arrow/draw/erase = one hand. I can play keyboard midi with my other one, I don't know if that's not an issue for you but it is a SERIOUS one to me.

Edit: Oh, I might have misunderstood... it affects you as well? If not, disregard


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

Update from my side: I did send further information and crash log files as well as videos showing the crash for them to investigate.


----------



## jneebz

EgM said:


> Right click arrow/draw/erase = one hand. I can play keyboard midi with my other one, I don't know if that's not an issue for you but it is a SERIOUS one to me.
> 
> Edit: Oh, I might have misunderstood... it affects you as well? If not, disregard


Yeah, definitely an issue for me...it's just super fast to switch tools that way


----------



## lucor

What am I missing, the right click tools are right there were they always have been. They just changed the icons, that's about it.


----------



## EgM

lucor said:


> What am I missing, the right click tools are right there were they always have been. They just changed the icons, that's about it.



Can you post a screenshot? Right click with no alt/shift/ctrl


----------



## richardt4520

EgM said:


> Haha
> 
> What kind of work do you do? 300 midi tracks? 300 midi tracks under VEP, standard band recordings?


Nah. Light stuff usually under 40 or so tracks and about 15 to 20 vstis. But crashing on my old Cubase 8 was a regular occurrence. I never had issues when recording bands or audio tracks, though so it probably had more to do with the outdated daw than anything.


----------



## lucor

EgM said:


> Can you post a screenshot? Right click with no alt/shift/ctrl


----------



## greggybud

EgM said:


> Can you post a screenshot? Right click with no alt/shift/ctrl



Are you confusing it with right click menus? As posted, right click tool functions are still there. They did switch some around. However the color tool for some unknown reason was purposely removed. I hope they bring it back.

Many and rightfully so IMO are complaining about the right click menu.

The tool modifiers, such as all the midi modifiers in the key edit window are all there to my knowledge.


skip to 2:00 for tool modifiers for key edit


----------



## jononotbono

Usually (in previous versions) when I hold Right click for about 5 seconds it allows me to resize tool box. Doesn't seem to work anymore. Anyone know how to resize it so it's not just in one row?


----------



## AllanH

My experience: right-click toolbar is there and works nearly the same as previosuly
1) no color picker
2) no ability to resize the popup toolbar

SHIFT/Right click popup menu is now context sensitive and shows "far less" than before. However, I have yet to find something missing, so maybe the much-larger 9.5 popup-menu simply had a lot of non-applicable stuff in it. This part of Cubase 10 seems to work as advertised.


----------



## InLight-Tone

Alt+Shift+C pops up the color picker. You can change that of course...


----------



## jononotbono

I'm already loving the colour picker (once I sorted out a preferred colour scheme as I found it immediately too dark). So much better than having colours just endlessly going to the right of the screen! I'm also initially feeling like Cubase is running more smoothly than before. The cursor, for example, is much smoother. Still, it's early days for me.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

Steinberg identified Ozone 8 as the root for the crashes and is further investigating within their 3rd level based on the crash files sent.


----------



## greggybud

InLight-Tone said:


> Alt+Shift+C pops up the color picker. You can change that of course...



To clarify, we are addressing the right click and hold function to open the tool box, as Lucor above shows. In prior versions there was an additional icon that was used to copy and paste color from one part to another. It's now gone. Hope that clears up any confusion.



jononotbono said:


> I'm already loving the colour picker (once I sorted out a preferred colour scheme as I found it immediately too dark). So much better than having colours just endlessly going to the right of the screen!



For myself, I felt the $3 cost of this was well worth it.
171 colors plus different options
https://www.dawlab.net/color-pack-for-cubase-inc-maschine-colors/


----------



## InLight-Tone

greggybud said:


> To clarify, we are addressing the right click and hold function to open the tool box, as Lucor above shows. In prior versions there was an additional icon that was used to copy and paste color from one part to another. It's now gone. Hope that clears up any confusion.
> 
> 
> 
> For myself, I felt the $3 cost of this was well worth it.
> 171 colors plus different options
> https://www.dawlab.net/color-pack-for-cubase-inc-maschine-colors/


Oh gotcha. That color pack is good, got that awhile back...


----------



## jononotbono

greggybud said:


> To clarify, we are addressing the right click and hold function to open the tool box, as Lucor above shows. In prior versions there was an additional icon that was used to copy and paste color from one part to another. It's now gone. Hope that clears up any confusion.
> 
> 
> 
> For myself, I felt the $3 cost of this was well worth it.
> 171 colors plus different options
> https://www.dawlab.net/color-pack-for-cubase-inc-maschine-colors/



That's great about the toolbox Right click. Old habits die hard.

And yeah, the colour pack looks certainly worth $3. I have however created my own and love that they are now in the palette rather than across the screen (even on a 4k screen I have too many for one row). It's a simple but great addition to Cubase.


----------



## jonathanwright

jononotbono said:


> That's great about the toolbox Right click. Old habits die hard.
> 
> And yeah, the colour pack looks certainly worth $3. I have however created my own and love that they are now in the palette rather than across the screen (even on a 4k screen I have too many for one row). It's a simple but great addition to Cubase.



Not sure if you know, but you’ve always been able to have a ‘dropdown’ colour list, rather than the horizontal one, by adding the colour picker button to the top toolbar? 

That might not be what you mean though!


----------



## jononotbono

jonathanwright said:


> Not sure if you know, but you’ve always been able to have a ‘dropdown’ colour list, rather than the horizontal one, by adding the colour picker button to the top toolbar?
> 
> That might not be what you mean though!



Yeah, but I still have too many colours to show them all without scrolling through them. The palette is the perfect solution!


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

jononotbono said:


> That's great about the toolbox Right click. Old habits die hard.
> 
> And yeah, the colour pack looks certainly worth $3. I have however created my own and love that they are now in the palette rather than across the screen (even on a 4k screen I have too many for one row). It's a simple but great addition to Cubase.


OK this is one last thing I wanted to get setup in Cubase...

How did you get setup with 3rd party colour pallets? @jononotbono


----------



## jononotbono

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> OK this is one last thing I wanted to get setup in Cubase...
> 
> How did you get setup with 3rd party colour pallets? @jononotbono



Sorry man I’m not understanding. I just created my own selection of colours a while back and saved them as Cubase’s default colour selection. 

These kind of colour sets are no doubt just a Cubase CPR file that you will get in an email, load and then save selection as default and boom... $3 and no hassle etc


----------



## ratherbirds

Hello, my first experience with cubase 10 is:
- very long download and installation time. No help with the installation (dezipper, setup to launch from which directory?). Why 21GB?
- add-in to add to the default config:
* select ASIO driver
* add missing plugin directory in plugin manager
* reinstallation Mackie Control console for Nanokontrol 2 Korg
* do not forget to disable "all midi input" for the port midi Nanokontrol 2
- can not / more widen / enlarge the first part/panel "inspector" (the mouse remains an arrow)
- the font is too big to display the label of insert effects
- in French translation, a line comes to bar the text "Configuration"
It's my only "difficulties"
I find the design of the 10 version super . I find it more stable and faster, I find my vi instruments sound better.
View attachment 16563


----------



## ratherbirds




----------



## Kony

ratherbirds said:


> - in French translation, a line comes to bar the text "Configuration"


I think that's a known bug in the French version


----------



## ratherbirds

Kony said:


> I think that's a known bug in the French version


----------



## richard kurek

heres another color addition for tracks works fine in Cubase 10 at least for me 
https://poundsound.co.uk/products/cubase-9-5-colour-template


----------



## jonathanwright

Started to experience my first crashes, seems to be linked to editing expression maps. When I try to edit an articulation Cubase quits.


----------



## jononotbono

I've been using 10 all day for some quite heavy Sound Design work. A few things...

When I first started using it, I had 5 crashes within about an hour. Can't exactly reproduce the crashes but I sent the crash reports in to someone at Steiny. Once I sorted it out, it's now been solid as a rock since.

What I did and what I think was something causing the problem. Preferences...

Obviously when you install a new version of Cubase it will copy over prefs from a previous version. In my case 9.5.41. If you don't want previous prefs to copy across automatically (I think it's just a convenience thing and a complete waste of time in my experience on OSX), then just hide your Cubase 9.5 folder either by removing it or renaming it to anything but the original name of folder. Cubase 10's new prefs will be recreated as designed and everything will be "clean". Restart Cubase again instead of using it straight away. Now, I tried this both ways as just described (prefs automatically copying and then deleting them and having them build from scratch). Here's where I noticed something a bit odd...

Before I renamed the Cubase 9.5.41 folder, I deleted (trashed) the Cubase 10 prefs folder and started Cubase. The new Cubase 10 Prefs were in fact still being copied from 9.5's pref folder. This, I think is odd (I understand it on a new install but not something I personally want to happen after), so make sure you hide the 9.5 folder. When you do, completely new prefs will be created for 10.

Then the hard swallow of this stuff... I copied my PLE commands, LE commands and port set up xml files from 9.5 and replaced the Cubase 10 versions (far too much work has gone into losing that stuff and starting from scratch). And that was it. I decided to just completely do the prefs from scratch in 10 and it's a bit of a pain in the ass (unless you know all your settings you prefer - which I do fortunately) but in doing so, 10 is running faultlessly. It's like buying a new house. Who wants to walk in from the street and tread dogs brown into the lovely new carpets. Best keep those dirty ole shoes out in the porch.

Obviously there are people that know all of this but some may not and honestly, save yourself the hassle and just build the prefs from scratch. The "convenience" of the previous prefs automatically transferring isn't convenient (for me). It's massive waste of time doing what I should have done from the start.

Cubase 10's laggy GUI problems seem to have gone now, the cursor doesn't look like it has Parkinson Disease anymore, Render in Place seems to render a little faster and yeah, the performance on my machine is fantastic. Anyway, probably time for a beer to celebrate!


----------



## HelixK

jononotbono said:


> I've been using 10 all day for some quite heavy Sound Design work. A few things...
> 
> When I first started using it, I had 5 crashes within about an hour. Can't exactly reproduce the crashes but I sent the crash reports in to someone at Steiny. Once I sorted it out, it's now been solid as a rock since.
> 
> What I did and what I think was something causing the problem. Preferences...
> 
> Obviously when you install a new version of Cubase it will copy over prefs from a previous version. In my case 9.5.41. If you don't want previous prefs to copy across automatically (I think it's just a convenience thing and a complete waste of time in my experience on OSX), then just hide your Cubase 9.5 folder either by removing it or renaming it to anything but the original name of folder. Cubase 10's new prefs will be recreated as designed and everything will be "clean". Restart Cubase again instead of using it straight away. Now, I tried this both ways as just described (prefs automatically copying and then deleting them and having them build from scratch). Here's where I noticed something a bit odd...
> 
> Before I renamed the Cubase 9.5.41 folder, I deleted (trashed) the Cubase 10 prefs folder and started Cubase. The new Cubase 10 Prefs were in fact still being copied from 9.5's pref folder. This, I think is odd (I understand it on a new install but not something I personally want to happen after), so make sure you hide the 9.5 folder. When you do, completely new prefs will be created for 10.
> 
> Then the hard swallow of this stuff... I copied my PLE commands, LE commands and port set up xml files from 9.5 and replaced the Cubase 10 versions (far too much work has gone into losing that stuff and starting from scratch). And that was it. I decided to just completely do the prefs from scratch in 10 and it's a bit of a pain in the ass (unless you know all your settings you prefer - which I do fortunately) but in doing so, 10 is running faultlessly. It's like buying a new house. Who wants to walk in from the street and tread dogs brown into the lovely new carpets. Best keep those dirty ole shoes out in the porch.
> 
> Obviously there are people that know all of this but some may not and honestly, save yourself the hassle and just build the prefs from scratch. The "convenience" of the previous prefs automatically transferring isn't convenient (for me). It's massive waste of time doing what I should have done from the start.
> 
> Cubase 10's laggy GUI problems seem to have gone now, the cursor doesn't look like it has Parkinson Disease anymore, Render in Place seems to render a little faster and yeah, the performance on my machine is fantastic. Anyway, probably time for a beer to celebrate!



You mentioned in another post that you have a large template. How's that working for you in 10?

I'm yet to hear any response from Steinberg (worst support ever) but I am willing to try your method.


----------



## jononotbono

HelixK said:


> You mentioned in another post that you have a large template. How's that working for you in 10?



Haven't tried big template and VEPro yet. Been too busy trying other stuff out and working. I'll test it out this weekend. Oh, and it looks glorious on a 4k screen now.


----------



## InLight-Tone

HelixK said:


> You mentioned in another post that you have a large template. How's that working for you in 10?
> 
> I'm yet to hear any response from Steinberg (worst support ever) but I am willing to try your method.


I've been building a largish disabled instrument track template (no VEPro) well over 1000+ tracks right now and it's performing great. Have had a couple of crashes when I open up 10 Kontakt's at once, but other than that no problems. Everything is zippy, looks great and the save times are around 3 seconds, couldn't be happier! Haven't installed all the expression maps and drum maps, gonna do that once most of the tracks are in place so we'll see what save times are like after that...


----------



## HelixK

InLight-Tone said:


> I've been building a largish disabled instrument track template (no VEPro) well over 1000+ tracks right now and it's performing great. Have had a couple of crashes when I open up 10 Kontakt's at once, but other than that no problems. Everything is zippy, looks great and the save times are around 3 seconds, couldn't be happier! Haven't installed all the expression maps and drum maps, gonna do that once most of the tracks are in place so we'll see what save times are like after that...



I use vepro but disabled instrument track templates always fascinated me. What about project file sizes, any smaller?


----------



## InLight-Tone

HelixK said:


> I use vepro but disabled instrument track templates always fascinated me. What about project file sizes, any smaller?


They are actually a lot bigger. Mines about 1GB right now, ouch! I'm saving to an m2 drive that's really fast. I don't like when it gets over 5 seconds though so we'll see. The disabled instrument template is nice though as the routing is dirt simple. The rack is empty when you start it up and fills up when you enable but all you see is the enabled tracks, no extra midi or VEP audio tracks, just a simple stereo pair per track, easy automation as well...


----------



## Mishabou

jononotbono said:


> Then the hard swallow of this stuff... I copied my PLE commands, LE commands and port set up xml files from 9.5 and replaced the Cubase 10 versions (far too much work has gone into losing that stuff and starting from scratch). And that was it. I decided to just completely do the prefs from scratch in 10 and it's a bit of a pain in the ass (unless you know all your settings you prefer - which I do fortunately) but in doing so, 10 is running faultlessly. It's like buying a new house. Who wants to walk in from the street and tread dogs brown into the lovely new carpets. Best keep those dirty ole shoes out in the porch.



Did you import only your PLE/LE etc or redid all preferences from scratch ?

Did you have to redo your huge template ?


----------



## HelixK

InLight-Tone said:


> They are actually a lot bigger. Mines about 1GB right now, ouch! I'm saving to an m2 drive that's really fast. I don't like when it gets over 5 seconds though so we'll see. The disabled instrument template is nice though as the routing is dirt simple. The rack is empty when you start it up and fills up when you enable but all you see is the enabled tracks, no extra midi or VEP audio tracks, just a simple stereo pair per track, easy automation as well...



Ouch indeed, 1GB for 1000 tracks is a lot. Do you work with single instruments per Kontakt or multis?


----------



## InLight-Tone

HelixK said:


> Ouch indeed, 1GB for 1000 tracks is a lot. Do you work with single instruments per Kontakt or multis?


Single instruments per Kontakt. As Guy Roland has pointed out the recall of midi to instruments isn't quite reliable as regards routing. The weird thing is, is that my template from 9.5 had over 1000 tracks and is only showing 373mb. I did upgrade to Kontakt 6 this round otherwise everything is the same. Odd...


----------



## fustrun

So have saving times been reduced? this is my main concern.


----------



## AllanH

fustrun said:


> So have saving times been reduced? this is my main concern.


Overall, Cubase 10 seems more responsive and faster. I had not specifically thought of saving-time, but it's definitely not longer, possibly a bit faster.


----------



## jonathanwright

Hmm. Come to the end stages of a very small project (only 6 VI tracks, Fabfilter EQ and Limiter) and the UI has slowed down to a crawl.

Starting or stopping the transport has a delay of 2-3 seconds once the key commands have been pressed.

On mixdown, about half a second of the beginning of the track has been chopped off.

Transferred the project to Logic to finish without any issues.


----------



## Bender-offender

Speaking of Cubase 10’s GUI and anyone who owns Genesis Choir, have you tried it in Kontakt 5 loaded inside Cubase?

On my system, when I push the mod wheel up/down, the “blue dynamics ball” in the Genesis Kontakt GUI is very choppy/laggy. When I try this is Cubase 9.5 and Logic, it’s very smooth like it’s supposed to be.

Edit: I should say it doesn’t affect Genesis’ performance, but this GUI lag seems like a concern since C9.5 does not do this.


----------



## AllanH

Bender-offender said:


> Speaking of Cubase 10’s GUI and anyone who owns Genesis Choir, have you tried it in Kontakt 5 loaded inside Cubase?
> .



On Cubase 10, Kontakt 5.8.1, Genesis CC1 responds immediately and smoothly.


----------



## Bender-offender

AllanH said:


> On Cubase 10, Kontakt 5.8.1, Genesis CC1 responds immediately and smoothly.



Thanks for checking, Allan. Are you running a PC or Mac? 

Btw, here’s what I’m experiencing: https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=283&t=148750


----------



## greggybud

jononotbono said:


> Obviously when you install a new version of Cubase it will copy over prefs from a previous version.



Up until some version in the past, Cubase would never copy preferences from previous versions. The normal procedure I believe was to do a manual copy of preferences with repeated warnings that you could also copy over bad/infected/inapplicable preferences. Users, and especially new users complained upon every new Cubase upgrade. But now it seems the opposite. Preferences for most users anyway, get copied over into C10 automatically and now the user has to do exactly what you describe to achieve a virgin template .cpr. 

IMO, bad preferences is the cause for many user problems. To achieve a virgin template, with most of your own prior preferences copied over takes a lot of time discerning what to copy over. So manually re-building as much as possible without spending too much time can be a better way to go.


----------



## jononotbono

greggybud said:


> IMO, bad preferences is the cause for many user problems.



It's also my opinion. People should just rebuild the prefs and then see how Cubase runs. It's been faultless for me since.


----------



## EspenH

Can you export video with your audio now?


----------



## InLight-Tone

How's the boot scanning time when opening up Cubase for people? Mine is dirt slow in the minutes...


----------



## ceemusic

didn't read this entire thread, sorry if I missed it. Synchron Player's UI is blank in C10 / Windows.
Anyone else, fixes? thanks


----------



## foxby

Tha last Synchron update fixed this issues.


----------



## ceemusic

foxby said:


> Tha last Synchron update fixed this issues.


thanks! VEPro 6 too


----------



## AllanH

Bender-offender said:


> Thanks for checking, Allan. Are you running a PC or Mac?
> 
> Btw, here’s what I’m experiencing: https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=283&t=148750



Windows 10 version 1803 with all updates.


----------



## AllanH

jononotbono said:


> It's also my opinion. People should just rebuild the prefs and then see how Cubase runs. It's been faultless for me since.



thank you for sharing that tip. My Cubase 10 has rapidly deteriorated since Sunday. I even reinstalled. I'm going back to 9.5.41 to sanity check a bit.


----------



## Oliver

i talked with a very friendly support guy from Steinberg some days ago.
For that nasty disable/enable track feature thats not working since hundred years...
Steinberg says, they cant do anything on PC right now to fix this. Its a Microsoft problem.
On Apple it works anyway he says.

Any comments on this?


----------



## Manaberry

ceemusic said:


> thanks! VEPro 6 too



Indeed, 64 bit VEP plugin does work now. But it's impossible to have more than one midi port with the 64 bit one. Am I the only one having this issue?

EDIT: Issue confirmed by VSL Support. It occurs on the VST2 64 bit plugin of VEP.


----------



## AllanH

I'm now having a problem with Cubase10 that I cannot make any sense of: Since Sunday afternoon, Cubase 10 no longer saves backups. I'm on Windows 10Pro/1803 with Cubase10Pro.

Prior to Sunday, C10 (and C9.5) would save a .bak file every 15 minutes (my preference settings). This no longer occurs even for Cubase 9.5. I've turned the setting on and off, restarted, and reinstalled - Cubase 10 no longer saves .bak despite the settings.

I would much appreciate any suggestions on what this could be - thanks!


----------



## Kony

I would check if the baks are being saved in another location


----------



## Pietro

AllanH said:


> I'm now having a problem with Cubase10 that I cannot make any sense of: Since Sunday afternoon, Cubase 10 no longer saves backups. I'm on Windows 10Pro/1803 with Cubase10Pro.
> 
> Prior to Sunday, C10 (and C9.5) would save a .bak file every 15 minutes (my preference settings). This no longer occurs even for Cubase 9.5. I've turned the setting on and off, restarted, and reinstalled - Cubase 10 no longer saves .bak despite the settings.
> 
> I would much appreciate any suggestions on what this could be - thanks!



Are you working on .bak file instead of .cpr?

When opening a .bak file, Cubase will not create new backups. Rename as .cpr before opening, or save as .cpr right after (incremental save will only save as another .bak and won't autobackup either).

- Piotr


----------



## Guy Rowland

Oliver said:


> i talked with a very friendly support guy from Steinberg some days ago.
> For that nasty disable/enable track feature thats not working since hundred years...
> Steinberg says, they cant do anything on PC right now to fix this. Its a Microsoft problem.
> On Apple it works anyway he says.
> 
> Any comments on this?



It's news to me. If this was a legitimate and robust finding, I'd expect them post about it on the issues thread. Sounds like more obfuscation.


----------



## AllanH

Pietro said:


> Are you working on .bak file instead of .cpr?
> 
> When opening a .bak file, Cubase will not create new backups. Rename as .cpr before opening, or save as .cpr right after (incremental save will only save as another .bak and won't autobackup either).
> 
> - Piotr


I'm loading the project .cpr file and previously Cubase used to leave series of .bak files named something like 

project.cpr <main file I work on>
project.bak
project-02.bak
project-03.bak
etc.

I no longer get the .bak files. I also do not get a .bak file when I save.

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Oliver

Guy Rowland said:


> It's news to me. If this was a legitimate and robust finding, I'd expect them post about it on the issues thread. Sounds like more obfuscation.



well i just forward what support says. he explained, that for every midi track thats related to the instrument track a number is given by windows when disbling, but when enabling again, this number changes from windows side and its different. 
So there is the problem, why the midi tracks dont "know" anymore to which interument they are connected.
He said they are talking with microsoft since years about it, but they cant fix it.

i just wonder why they dont create a new software routine for this??


----------



## Fab

Cubase 10 seems to crash on startup, using MacOs Sierra.

Previous version is Cubase 9, which still loads up fine.

Is anyone else having this issue?


----------



## MarcusD

Fab said:


> Cubase 10 seems to crash on startup, using MacOs Sierra.
> 
> Previous version is Cubase 9, which still loads up fine.
> 
> Is anyone else having this issue?



Heard quite a few Mac users on Sierra having crashes... Have you tried updating the eLicencer?


----------



## Fab

MarcusD said:


> Heard quite a few Mac users on Sierra having crashes... Have you tried updating the eLicencer?



yeah I have, still didn't work. Where are you hearing about the other people having issues? I want to look through the posts too.

thanks


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

Steinberg did come back on my issues with saved projects in Cubase and crashes when opening those. There is an issue with Ozone 8 which has been escalated to izotope to allow them to address the issue with their plugin


----------



## MarcusD

Fab said:


> yeah I have, still didn't work. Where are you hearing about the other people having issues? I want to look through the posts too.
> 
> thanks



Crashes I've seen are mostly like Thorsten's case, mainly to do with a particular plugin being loaded into a session or something being scanned on startup. Quite few threads littered around on their Forums.

https://www.steinberg.net/forums/vi...=794372&hilit=Mac+Sierra+Sierra+Crash#p794372

https://www.steinberg.net/forums/vi...=792436&hilit=Mac+Sierra+Sierra+Crash#p792436


----------



## Fab

SOLVED; https://helpcenter.steinberg.de/hc/...ase-Nuendo-and-Sequel-on-Mac-OS-X#preferences

---

As per the article, I found and renamed previous version Cubase preferences folders (8.5 and 9) to make them inaccessible to Cubase 10. 

Once Cubase 10 has created it's own preferences folder, you can undo the naming changes to the previous versions' preferences folder. 

^ This works for me now, yay!

Thanks


----------



## Guy Rowland

Oliver said:


> well i just forward what support says. he explained, that for every midi track thats related to the instrument track a number is given by windows when disabling, but when enabling again, this number changes from windows side and its different.
> So there is the problem, why the midi tracks dont "know" anymore to which interument they are connected.
> He said they are talking with microsoft since years about it, but they cant fix it.
> 
> i just wonder why they dont create a new software routine for this??



Well the good news is that they know what's causing the problem, if the support person is telling it like it is and knows his / her stuff. That they've known for years is profoundly irritating, because as you say its not an insurmountable problem at all, it needs a new routine presumably.

It could be something lost in translation, but the real issues are to do with the audio outs, not the midi tracks per se. The routing issues with those have hopefully been fixed.


----------



## Aeonata

Anyone else getting a C10 crash when trying to change one of the default color in the color picker? Also happens when I try to add another color to the list...


----------



## AllanH

Aeonata said:


> Anyone else getting a C10 crash when trying to change one of the default color in the color picker? Also happens when I try to add another color to the list...



There is a known issue regarding changing track colors (I have not experienced it):
https://helpcenter.steinberg.de/hc/...ing-tracks-loading-projects-and-other-actions


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

Guy Rowland said:


> Well the good news is that they know what's causing the problem, if the support person is telling it like it is and knows his / her stuff. That they've known for years is profoundly irritating, because as you say its not an insurmountable problem at all, it needs a new routine presumably.
> 
> It could be something lost in translation, but the real issues are to do with the audio outs, not the midi tracks per se. The routing issues with those have hopefully been fixed.


I was sure when I tested this, the issue was on macOS as well...
Hmm


----------



## Daniel James

Man I was a bit down on this update when I first saw it. After playing with the new vocal tools I am more than impressed. I have been testing it on a song I know and love 'Comfortably Numb'. The backing track is just one I found for testing purposes.

Man the whole vocal double tracked, and the audio align feature made it almost perfect!!



-DJ


----------



## The Darris

Daniel James said:


> Man I was a bit down on this update when I first saw it. After playing with the new vocal tools I am more than impressed. I have been testing it on a song I know and love 'Comfortably Numb'. The backing track is just one I found for testing purposes.
> 
> Man the whole vocal double tracked, and the audio align feature made it almost perfect!!
> 
> 
> 
> -DJ



This seems like an odd place to ask this but I feel like the next time I'm down in LA, we should hang out and listen to some Pink Floyd. I performed the piano part for Great Gig In the Sky a few years ago. One of the highlights of my life. We didn't have a badass vocalist for the solo so instead, we had a killer Alto Sax player destroy it..in a good way. Anyway. Well done man. This sounds great.

Cheers,

C


----------



## MartinAlexander

The "Pro" in Cubase Pro 10 obviously stands for "Producer" - not for "Professional".


----------



## Kony

Daniel James said:


> Man I was a bit down on this update when I first saw it. After playing with the new vocal tools I am more than impressed. I have been testing it on a song I know and love 'Comfortably Numb'. The backing track is just one I found for testing purposes.
> 
> Man the whole vocal double tracked, and the audio align feature made it almost perfect!!
> 
> 
> 
> -DJ



Not bad DJ 
It's missing a B -> C sharp harmony though in the long I-I-I (B on the second I and C sharp on the third I) before "have become".


----------



## Daniel James

Kony said:


> Not bad DJ
> It's missing a B -> C sharp harmony though in the long I-I-I (B on the second I and C sharp on the third I) before "have become".



Feel free to sing it and i'll put it in for you, Auto align will blend us together nice :D

-DJ


----------



## Kony

Daniel James said:


> Feel free to sing it and i'll put it in for you, Auto align will blend us together nice :D
> 
> -DJ


Ha! At times like this, I wish I had a tolerable singing voice :(


----------



## creativeforge

Daniel James said:


> Man I was a bit down on this update when I first saw it. After playing with the new vocal tools I am more than impressed. I have been testing it on a song I know and love 'Comfortably Numb'. The backing track is just one I found for testing purposes.
> 
> Man the whole vocal double tracked, and the audio align feature made it almost perfect!!
> 
> 
> 
> -DJ




Really nicely done, Daniel...  Would smooth the higher vocal with a bit of a longer verb trail maybe? (Or are my ears full of poutine?)


----------



## MarcusD

Daniel James said:


> Man I was a bit down on this update when I first saw it. After playing with the new vocal tools I am more than impressed. I have been testing it on a song I know and love 'Comfortably Numb'. The backing track is just one I found for testing purposes.
> 
> Man the whole vocal double tracked, and the audio align feature made it almost perfect!!
> 
> 
> 
> -DJ




That you singing to the backing track DJ??


----------



## jononotbono

Daniel James said:


> Man I was a bit down on this update when I first saw it.



How come man? Curious what you would like to see in future Cubase releases! I have a few “requests” but I shan’t bore you with them haha


----------



## C-Wave

I haven’t read all the previous posts but anyone having issues with arturia’s synths not opening correctly? i am on Cubase 10.0.5, Windows 10, hdpi 4k screen, and all arturia synths (all updated to latest) show up truncated, i.e. just the upper left quarter of the synth! and not just the camera capture but the actual synth! anybody found a solution to this? thanks.


----------



## Mackieguy

pixel said:


> I have feeling that it will be part of 10.5 update


i certainly hope so.


----------



## shomynik

It's very quiet here... everyone abounded C10 for now?


----------



## J-M

shomynik said:


> It's very quiet here... everyone abounded C10 for now?



I came here hoping to hear that C10 is stable now and they ironed out the bugs. Am I going to be disappointed?


----------



## C-Wave

So I am reposting my message above:

Anyone is using any Arturia synth? with Cubase 10 in HiDPI?
on Cubase 10.0.5, Windows 10, 4k screen, and all arturia synths show up truncated in HiDPI, i.e. not just the camera capture but the actual synth! anybody have this peoblem besides me?


----------



## C-Wave

All in all i hate that Steinberg took the awkward decision not to let Cubase follow Windows 10 resize to 150%, it’s just 100% which is very tiny or 200% which is huge!!


----------



## Mackieguy

Unless I really need that nifty align feature, I'm waiting for 10.5. In the meantime, 9.5 is doing just fine for me.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

You know I have been testing and using Cubase Pro for a few years now. I do Applications Support at work and so it is a real passion for me 

Which is why results like this really bother me:

NB: AG stands for ASIO Guard!


----------



## D Halgren

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> You know I have been testing and using Cubase Pro for a few years now. I do Applications Support at work and so it is a real passion for me
> 
> Which is why results like this really bother me:
> 
> NB: AG stands for ASIO Guard!


Why is Cubase so terrible on Mac? Ughh!


----------



## charlieclouser

D Halgren said:


> Why is Cubase so terrible on Mac? Ughh!



I have to wonder if the fact that Cubase is cross-platform means that it's impossible for them to optimize a single codebase for good performance on either / both platforms? Maybe because Logic is Mac-only that lets it have a codebase that can be ridiculously efficient in ways that Cubase could never be?

Then again, other apps like Ableton Live don't seem to have such a dramatic difference in performance between the two platforms, so what the hell do I know.


----------



## D Halgren

charlieclouser said:


> I have to wonder if the fact that Cubase is cross-platform means that it's impossible for them to optimize a single codebase for good performance on either / both platforms? Maybe because Logic is Mac-only that lets it have a codebase that can be ridiculously efficient in ways that Cubase could never be?
> 
> Then again, other apps like Ableton Live don't seem to have such a dramatic difference in performance between the two platforms, so what the hell do I know.


Ironically all the official Cubase channel stuff by Greg is done on Mac, but everytime I check the CPU meter, and there is always the red mark, indicating a real time audio peak, and there will be like 5 tracks in the session. I am even having to host synths in VEP to not crush Cubase, and I'm on an iMac Pro. I keep thinking about Logic, I just like the midi editing and Note Expression in Cubase so much.


----------



## charlieclouser

I admit that as a long-time Logic user I am a little envious of some of the features in Cubase - mainly the slick way it deals with VEPro; or rather the normal way it deals with VEPro as opposed to Logic's incomplete and flawed implementation. But I hold out hope that the true multi-port MIDI handling that AUv3 has will some day find its way into the Logic + VEPro combo. 

There's a lot to love in Logic - but there's a lot missing as well.

Still, I am secretly glad that I've put so many of my eggs into the EXS24 basket as this gives me a flimsy but legitimate-enough excuse NOT to switch DAWs. I do own Cubase and could use it if required, but after 25 years in Logic it feels like a comfy chair that I can't bear to part with, even if it's a little threadbare.


----------



## jonathanwright

charlieclouser said:


> I admit that as a long-time Logic user I am a little envious of some of the features in Cubase - mainly the slick way it deals with VEPro; or rather the normal way it deals with VEPro as opposed to Logic's incomplete and flawed implementation. But I hold out hope that the true multi-port MIDI handling that AUv3 has will some day find its way into the Logic + VEPro combo.



I’m not quite sure what’s going on there. IIRC AU3 has been ready to go in Logic for 2 years now, but Vienna haven’t released a new version of VEPro to take advantage of it yet.

That said, I don’t recall seeing _any_ AU3 plugins out in the wild.


----------



## NYC Composer

As a longtime Cubase Mac user with an old ‘puter and an old slave ‘puter using an old version of Cubase, I just sigh and use VEP a lot.


----------



## germancomponist

Experimenting with Cubase 10 on W7 for 2 days now, and all worked great, not only one crash. 
This Vario Audio tool is sooooo great! (The mainly reason why I updated)


----------



## Rob Elliott

germancomponist said:


> Experimenting with Cubase 10 on W7 for 2 days now, and all worked great, not only one crash.
> This Vario Audio tool is sooooo great! (The mainly reason why I updated)


Yea - super solid here on W7 for last 3 weeks. Nice version - now if we can just get the 'replace audio in vid version' back..... Life would be more perfecter.


----------



## jneebz

Rob Elliott said:


> now if we can just get the 'replace audio in vid version' back


This completely screwed up my workflow...totally agree.


----------



## germancomponist

Rob Elliott said:


> Yea - super solid here on W7 for last 3 weeks. Nice version - now if we can just get the 'replace audio in vid version' back..... Life would be more perfecter.


I am sure that they are working on it ..... .


----------



## Rob Elliott

jneebz said:


> This completely screwed up my workflow...totally agree.


 Yea - agreed on workflow. NOW, I open the project/cue in 8.5 - do my business - then go back to 10. :( BUT at least I can get er done - albeit time to do....


----------



## germancomponist

Rob Elliott said:


> Yea - agreed on workflow. NOW, I open the project/cue in 8.5 - do my business - then go back to 10. :( BUT at least I can get er done - albeit time to do....


I switch to Cubase 5 often only because I have some cool 32bit VST's .... . It is great that you can load Cubase 5 projects into Cubase 10. Try this with different versions of Logic on an Apple Puter .... .


----------



## Bill the Lesser

Yes the replace track thing is just plain stupid. Everything else in C10 super as far as my workflow goes, zero crashes and no problems on a stock, unmodified, new Win 10 installation with 20 cores. Red Bars? What's that?  I've totally lost interest in Studio 4 or even switching to Macs for Logic. But Reaper's in the upper righthand drawer just in case...

DaVinci Resolve still has a well featured and easy to use free version, but it's maybe 10 minutes per clip with the import/align/render/check steps. Doesn't seem to trash the video quality if you keep the same video codec, which takes some client interaction to get right and assumes sympathetic clients with time to spare. But it sure breaks the workflow when you're on a roll. Fortunately I mostly deliver stems.


----------



## Rob Elliott

Bill the Lesser said:


> Yes the replace track thing is just plain stupid. Everything else in C10 super as far as my workflow goes, zero crashes and no problems on a stock, unmodified, new Win 10 installation with 20 cores. Red Bars? What's that?  I've totally lost interest in Studio 4 or even switching to Macs for Logic. But Reaper's in the upper righthand drawer just in case...
> 
> DaVinci Resolve still has a well featured and easy to use free version, but it's maybe 10 minutes per clip with the import/align/render/check steps. Doesn't seem to trash the video quality if you keep the same video codec, which takes some client interaction to get right and assumes sympathetic clients with time to spare. But it sure breaks the workflow when you're on a roll. Fortunately I mostly deliver stems.


I would look at doing this in C8.5. It might take me 3-4 mins to do that.

You also point out something -- that BECUASE of C10 - I'll change out my main Daw puter earlier than planned to capitalize on more cores and W10 (higher resolution.)


----------



## germancomponist

Rob Elliott said:


> ... (higher resolution.)


This!


----------



## Pudge

Anyone finding C10 slower at enabling / disabling tracks & loading multi track presets (of disabled kontakt instruments) when compared to C9.5 ?


----------

